# Decision reached in Arbrey case



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 24, 2021)

A black man died.  They had to be found guilty.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Damn, I didn't see that coming.


Of course you didn't.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Nov 24, 2021)

Good!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.
> 
> If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now





Golfing Gator said:


> If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now



Difference between the two trials?

Kyle was able to defend himself, Arbrey wasn't.

had Kyle not been armed, he would likely be as dead as Arbrey.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood


accessory to the whole mess.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 24, 2021)

Excellent.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Nov 24, 2021)

They hunted that man down and murdered him.  All 3 guilty.  Justice prevails...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?
> 
> *THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Go for it.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A black man died.  They had to be found guilty.




That's NOT why they were found guilty.

They're guilty because chased and killed someone that had committed no crime.


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 24, 2021)

Okay, now let's go burn some businesses and assault some White people to celebrate.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 24, 2021)

The moral of the story is, do not stop a black when he is in the commission of a crime.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Difference between the two trials?
> 
> Kyle was able to defend himself, Arbrey wasn't.
> 
> had Kyle not been armed, he would likely be as dead as Arbrey.


If Aubrey had had a gun...its more than likely the 3 guys would have walked.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Nov 24, 2021)

I never followed this case whatsoever. But it looks like a total sweep so the verdict is correct

This balder than a bell pepper Ginger Boy is finished. These eventually get their heads crushed somehow


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The moral of the story is, do not stop a black when he is in the commission of a crime.





Tipsycatlover said:


> , do not stop a black when he is in the commission of a crime.



Jogging while black is a crime?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

Fang said:


> As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.





WillHaftawaite said:


> Difference between the two trials?
> 
> Kyle was able to defend himself, Arbrey wasn't.
> 
> had Kyle not been armed, he would likely be as dead as Arbrey.


If he hadn’t been armed he would never have gone there.  That said, I’m good with both verdicts.


----------



## Larsky (Nov 24, 2021)

They got it right 








						Georgia jury convicts three white men of Arbery murder
					

Three white men were convicted of murder on Wednesday for chasing and shooting Ahmaud Arbery as the Black man ran through their neighborhood, with a Georgia jury rejecting a self-defense claim in a trial that once again probed America's divisive issues of race and guns.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT (Nov 24, 2021)

Didn't the jury get the Rittenhouse memo?  Randomly shooting people is perfectly legal.  Do Georgia crackers even know how to jury?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The moral of the story is, do not stop a black when he is in the commission of a crime.



nobody was in the commission of a crime.

you whine about people posting lies about Rittenhouse, then you do it yourself.  

what a racist piece of shit you are


----------



## Astrostar (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood






Mac-7 said:


> He is an accessory; he participated.  Under Georgia law, that makes him GUILTY!!!  Bigly!!!


----------



## August West (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood


You had yours and your boys were caught.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The moral of the story is, do not stop a black when he is in the commission of a crime.


And when he isn’t committing a crime lie like hell and make shit up.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The moral of the story is, do not stop a black when he is in the commission of a crime.



Moral of the story is don't grab your gun and friends and proceed to chase and corner someone against their will because you "think" they committed a crime. 

Seriously, take the politics out of it and think about it, if these 3 guys are found not guilty it means anyone can chase and stop you at gunpoint and detain for you for questioning without any proof of a crime. This case has far more reaching repercussions than the typical race BS.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 24, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Damn, I didn't see that coming.


Thats what she said


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

Good....they got their fair trial and I accept the verdict from the jury...wish libs could do the same....


----------



## Grumblenuts (Nov 24, 2021)

candycorn said:


> If Aubrey had had a gun...its more than likely the 3 guys would have walked.


Yes, and


WillHaftawaite said:


> had Kyle not been armed, he would likely be as dead as Arbrey.


No. That vigilante punk would likely have been ignored.


----------



## August West (Nov 24, 2021)

Will this be an end to a 300 year tradition of Negro hunting? They still have Florida.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 24, 2021)

They all deserve death for hunting that man down like an animal.


----------



## Astrostar (Nov 24, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A black man died.  They had to be found guilty.


Typical racist, white nationalist comment!  Way to go!


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Nov 24, 2021)

IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT said:


> Didn't the jury get the Rittenhouse memo?  Randomly shooting people is perfectly legal.  Do Georgia crackers even know how to jury?


Ooooh there's a peabrained Dimmer response!


----------



## ConserveGuy (Nov 24, 2021)

I knew these guys would be guilty. So, incase the unhinged demos try to spin it. Mostly everyone thought they were guilty.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Good....they got their fair trial and I accept the verdict from the jury...wish libs could do the same....


Wishful thinking


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Nov 24, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> Typical racist, white nationalist comment!  Way to go!


Like you should be giving lectures Mr Racist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
> 
> 
> Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with
> ...


Sometimes you need to go with your first impression. I thought they were guilty and KR was innocent. I stand by those views.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.


I disagree the the father/son committed murder

But they did act in an irresponsible manner and I dont think the jury will go easy on them

But the 3rd man did nothing wrong


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> Typical racist, white nationalist comment!  Way to go!



Now they will be tried for Federal hate crimes.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

surada said:


> Stop projecting you bias.


Its true


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

ConserveGuy said:


> I knew these guys would be guilty. So, incase the unhinged demos try to spin it. Mostly everyone thought they were guilty.


That's exactly right. This case was not split on party lines like some on the Left would like to think. Every Trump supporter I talked to wanted a guilty verdict.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> I disagree the the father/son committed murder
> 
> But they did act in an irresponsible manner and I dont think the jury will go easy on them
> 
> But the 3rd man did nothing wrong



If I accompany you and film you while you are committng a crime, I am guilty as well


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 24, 2021)

The old fella looked like he was going to collapse as he was marched out of the courtroom.Hopefully, it was his conscience hitting him.  Lets pray that he can make his peace with God. Time is on his side.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> accessory to the whole mess.


Thats bullshit lib double talk


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> I disagree the the father/son committed murder
> 
> But they did act in an irresponsible manner and I dont think the jury will go easy on them
> 
> But the 3rd man did nothing wrong


When three people rob a bank, and one remains in the getaway car, he is still charged and guilty.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 24, 2021)

surada said:


> Now they will be tried for Federal hate crimes.


Which is preposterous.

Nearly every crime of this nature involves hate in some form.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 24, 2021)

Coyote said:


> When three people rob a bank, and one remains in the getaway car, he is still charged and guilty.


Semantics. The shooter is most guilty. Other two IDK. Laws are weird.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2021)

A just verdict.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty verdict in the Ahmaud Arburey murder trial.
Another step in undoing the effects of Trumpism in our country.
Three racists that were emboldened, by the Trump Presidency, are going to jail for murder.
Every day we are slowly walking back the evil that is Trumpism.





__





						Ahmaud Arbery case: Jury finds McMichaels, Bryan guilty on felony murder charges
					

A jury reached its verdict Wednesday in the Ahmaud Arbery case at the Glynn County Courthouse in Brunswick, Georgia.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Semantics. The shooter is most guilty. Other two IDK. Laws are weird.



And the shooter is the only one found guilty on all 9 charges...thus he was "most guilty"


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Fang said:


> As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


All white juries have fucked up before many, many times.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Thats bullshit lib double talk


----------



## Karen Brandon (Nov 24, 2021)

"Arbery" I believe is the correct spelling of his name.

Three Amigos all guilty.

Good.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Its true



No Mac, that's about you and your lack of character.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> Guilty verdict in the Ahmaud Arburey murder trial.
> Another step in undoing the effects of Trumpism in our country.
> Three racists that were emboldened, by the Trump Presidency, are going to jail for murder.
> Every day we are slowly walking back the evil that is Trumpism.
> ...



Oh please, this had nothing to do with Trump.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Coyote said:


> If they get off, that is way wrong.


William Bryan got railroaded.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> All white juries have fucked up before many, many times.



Irrelevant to this case. This jury got it right as expected.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Good....they got their fair trial and I accept the verdict from the jury...wish libs could do the same....


Some libs do, some libs don’t.

Some cons do, some cons don’t.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Which is preposterous.
> 
> Nearly every crime of this nature involves hate in some form.



I agree, I hate hate crime laws (is that a pun?).    

Stupidest idea we have had in a while, and in my opinion violated the equal protection clause.

Is someone more dead because I hated them when I killed them than if I killed them while robbing them?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> William Bryan got railroaded.


He was an accessory.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Some libs do, some libs don’t.
> 
> Some cons do, some cons don’t.


Id love to take a survey on that....


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?
> 
> *THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


White boys can burn shit down...lol


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 24, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The moral of the story is, do not stop a black when he is in the commission of a crime.


Take that bullshit somewhere else you racist hag.  Ahmaud wasn't committing a damn crime.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> William Bryan got railroaded.



You join someone while they are committing a crime and then film it also, you are just as guilty as they are.

Go join a buddy robbing a bank and see if you do not get charged as well


----------



## ConserveGuy (Nov 24, 2021)

Fang said:


> That's exactly right. This case was not split on party lines like some on the Left would like to think. Every Trump supporter I talked to wanted a guilty verdict.



Good verdicts have happened these last 2 weeks.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Coyote said:


> He was an accessory.


He didn't do anything.  He didn't participate in any way.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 24, 2021)

I’ve gotta say, I’m impressed with our legal process in the last two big cases we had: Rittenhouse and Arbery.

Very big in the media and very politically charged cases. And the jury has gotten both right in my opinion.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> You join someone while they are committing a crime and then film it also, you are just as guilty as they are.
> 
> Go join a buddy robbing a bank and see if you do not get charged as well



Oddly enough it seems those 3 guys assumed everyone would view the video as self defense. But it was quite the opposite. It showed a different story.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Id love to take a survey on that....


This thread is an example as are the many Rittenhouse threads.  The case here though is a lot more clear cut than Rittenhouse.  I am fine with both verdicts.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Fang said:


> Moral of the story is don't grab your gun and friends and proceed to chase and corner someone against their will because you "think" they committed a crime.
> 
> Seriously, take the politics out of it and think about it, if these 3 guys are found not guilty it means anyone can chase and stop you at gunpoint and detain for you for questioning without any proof of a crime. This case has far more reaching repercussions than the typical race BS.


The race thing is why they thought they could do what they did. That race stuff is why these guys almost got away with murder. The crime was covered up and if not for thv families persistence and a video threse guys would have still be free. That's because of this race stuff white racists such as yourself whine about until you can make up some racism against whites.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> You join someone while they are committing a crime and then film it also, you are just as guilty as they are.
> 
> Go join a buddy robbing a bank and see if you do not get charged as well


He videoed the incident.  That's it.  Are we going to charge everyone who videos a crime?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> He didn't do anything.  He didn't participate in any way.


He admitted to trying to force Arbery off the road.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> I’ve gotta say, I’m impressed with our legal process in the last two big cases we had: Rittenhouse and Arbery.
> 
> Very big in the media and very politically charged cases. And the jury has gotten both right in my opinion.



Agreed. IMO both juries got it right and were not intimidated by outside pressure. Maybe there is hope for this country after all.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This thread is an example as are the many Rittenhouse threads.  The case here though is a lot more clear cut than Rittenhouse.  I am fine with both verdicts.


Both cases are clear cut.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The old fella looked like he was going to collapse as he was marched out of the courtroom.Hopefully, it was his conscience hitting him.  Lets pray that he can make his peace with God. Time is on his side.


All he has now is time.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 24, 2021)

What a joke.  Meanwhile a jury has one that won’t convict black mass murderer in Texas.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> White boys can burn shit down...lol


Have at it.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

Coyote said:


> He admitted to trying to force Arbery off the road.



You're right he did. Not only were these 3 guys dumb as shit for grabbing their guns and chasing Arbery, they essentially handed the prosecution the case with the video and admissions.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> The race thing is why they thought they could do what they did. That race stuff is why these guys almost got away with murder. *The crime was covered up and if not for thv families persistence and a video threse guys would have still be free.* That's because of this race stuff white racists such as yourself whine about until you can make up some racism against whites.


And I think there are charges against some of those aren’t there?


----------



## Ringtone (Nov 24, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.
> 
> If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


The set of facts regarding the Rittenhouse case and this case are entirely different.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2021)

A lot of race pimps out there are disappointed. They were hoping for a non-guilty verdict that would give them an excuse to get in the streets and burn America.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Fang said:


> Agreed. IMO both juries got it right and were not intimidated by outside pressure. Maybe there is hope for this country after all.


Rittenhouse got away with killing 2 people. But this case was so obvious that this was the only prooper outcome.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty.  No quotes. They were guilty as sin.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 24, 2021)

This one I could not go to bat for as to the defendants.  That happens with me very rarely.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Have at it.


White folks are more civilized than that.


----------



## Winco (Nov 24, 2021)

Good Job jury, making the correct decision.
These 3 rednecks deserve the guilty verdict.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Rittenhouse got away with killing 2 people. But this case was so obvious that this was the only prooper outcome.


See post #96. It describes you.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This thread is an example as are the many Rittenhouse threads.  The case here though is a lot more clear cut than Rittenhouse.  I am fine with both verdicts.


Me too...Kyle was running away...not trying to arrest anyone...these three men deserve what they got imo....they should have called the cops and went home to wait for them....


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> A lot of race pimps out there are disappointed. They were hoping for a non-guilty verdict that would give them an excuse to get in the streets and burn America.


Only white racists believe that. Blacks around America are going to celebrate because far too many times things have gone the other way.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This thread is an example as are the many Rittenhouse threads.  The case here though is a lot more clear cut than Rittenhouse.  I am fine with both verdicts.


The Rittenhouse case was a clear cut as it gets.  Should have never been charged.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> The race thing is why they thought they could do what they did. That race stuff is why these guys almost got away with murder. The crime was covered up and if not for thv families persistence and a video threse guys would have still be free. That's because of this race stuff white racists such as yourself whine about until you can make up some racism against whites.



Try again you POS. You're the racist, for sure. I know your type. You're a dying breed on the wrong side of history. Both juries (Rittenhouse, Arbery) got it right. I called for these guys to be guilty, but for a race card playing, illiterate POS like yourself that's not good enough. It will never be good enough for people of your ilk.  Have a great day!


----------



## Ringtone (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Rittenhouse got away with killing 2 people. But this case was so obvious that this was the only prooper outcome.


Liar.  More than once on this board you've made comments that evince that you don't even know the basic facts of the case.  You're a mindless "brainwash."


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Only white racists believe that. Blacks around America are going to celebrate because far too many times things have gone the other way.



Mom and pop blacks may celebrate, I'm not talking about them.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 24, 2021)

With a crime like this no matter what the judge does this is effectively the death penalty for all of them. 
They WILL NOT survive in prison unless they opt to remain in solitary confinement the rest of their lives. The prison population will kill them. 

Full stop


----------



## August West (Nov 24, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> If I accompany you and film you while you are committng a crime, I am guilty as well


They made him lose the Moe Howard haircut but it didn`t help him much.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> See post #96. It describes you.


No it doesn't. Rittenhouse got away with killing 2 people. There was no threat on his life. But what's done is done.


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 24, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.



Georgia has a minimum. 20 years for a murder conviction. Gonna be tough to get less.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> He videoed the incident.  That's it.  Are we going to charge everyone who videos a crime?



Just like when you are with your buddy who is robbing the bank and all you do is tape it...guess what you are still guilty of robbing the bank, no different than the get away driver.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

Of course Al megaphone Sharpton is there....


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 24, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A black man died.  They had to be found guilty.



An innocent man died. Because of their illegal actions.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

Fucking race pimp Al....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood


Intentionally saying dumb shit for attention ^^


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Intentionally saying dumb shit for attention ^^


Yes you do....


----------



## armadei (Nov 24, 2021)

It's my understanding that Arbrey was known for burglary and frequently used "jogging" as an excuse to scope potential targets. 

That being said, burglarizing an empty construction site is not a capital crime. The jury got it right.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Oh look.  EXACTLY what everyone knew would happen.  

Because the system is not fundamentally racist or fundamentally broken.  When a white guy kills a black guy or did not even kill them but were part of the group that did they go to jail for murder, exactly as they should have.


----------



## maybelooking (Nov 24, 2021)

Cant defend these clowns.
Hey LIBS.....heres the difference in this one and Kyle.  Kyle RAN AWAY and was chased.

These idiots CHASED the guy they shot. 

In my mind that's why they are guilty.

I will say, it likely had SQUAT to do with race though.  The guy was a criminal.  They should have let the cops handle it.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Nov 24, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Oh please, this had nothing to do with Trump.


Trump refused to denounce the criminal behavior of racists in Charlottesville. That many other actions emboldened racists everywhere. 
Racists in Charlottesville, Minneapolis, Georgia and throughout the country are finding the temperance for racism touted by Trump will result in spending time in jail.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Only white racists believe that. Blacks around America are going to celebrate because far too many times things have gone the other way.


Do you EVER STOP WHINING.  geesh


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 24, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.
> 
> If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


Lib logic is stupid. One has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> With a crime like this no matter what the judge does this is effectively the death penalty for all of them.
> They WILL NOT survive in prison unless they opt to remain in solitary confinement the rest of their lives. The prison population will kill them.
> 
> Full stop


It could be that way.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Yes you do....


Have your little racist tantrum now. As predicted byy me.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 24, 2021)

maybelooking said:


> Cant defend these clowns.
> Hey LIBS.....heres the difference in this one and Kyle.  Kyle RAN AWAY and was chased.
> 
> These idiots CHASED the guy they shot.
> ...


Libs cannot feel the difference you expertly point out.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Do you EVER STOP WHINING.  geesh


I'm never whine. Do you ever stop gaslighting?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> Trump refused to denounce the criminal behavior of racists in Charlottesville. That many other actions emboldened racists everywhere.
> Racists in Charlottesville, Minneapolis, Georgia and throughout the country are finding the temperance for racism touted by Trump will result in spending time in jail.





ElmerMudd said:


> Trump refused to denounce the criminal behavior of racists in Charlottesville.



Bullshit.

*and has nothing to do with this thread.*


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Of course Al megaphone Sharpton is there....


Rev Al thanking the jury and hailing it as a triumph for justice. I can agree with that , BUT........I seriously doubt that this would have come to court without the film that murderer took.
The next step must be to tackle the racists in authority who looked the other way.


----------



## Astrostar (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
> 
> 
> Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with
> ...


Those with broken hearts that dad and picture taker were convicted should do a little study on Georgia law as to accessories being held accountable.  Bigly!!!


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Lib logic is stupid. One has nothing to do with the other.


You right wingers keep bringing up Rittenhouse.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No it doesn't. Rittenhouse got away with killing 2 people. There was no threat on his life. But what's done is done.


*There was no threat on his life.*

Hey IM2 what do you call it when a convicted felon child molester shoves an illegal loaded hand gun in the fact of a kid who has just been knocked to the ground?

Try not to avoid this question again, Punk.  Man up for once in your pathetic, racist life and explain your claim.


----------



## Who_Me? (Nov 24, 2021)

These three goat ropers are dumber than a box of rocks.  They claim self-defense when they had the guns and Arbery was unarmed.   

Oh wait, that fits the Rittenhouse case as well.   Hmmmm.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 24, 2021)

Winco said:


> Good Job jury, making the correct decision.
> These 3 rednecks deserve the guilty verdict.



Aubery was a fucking dumbass. He had the same Second Amendment right to protect himself, that anyone else has. If he had been carrying a concealed weapon and had to use it, the dumb shit would probably still be alive today.


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 24, 2021)

Coyote said:


> And when he isn’t committing a crime lie like hell and make shit up.


Correct.  Guilty people lie.  Nobody wants to go to jail for life.  The problem is when the media lie to further an agenda and have no conscience about destroying innocent people.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Nov 24, 2021)

Golfing Gator


WillHaftawaite said:


> Difference between the two trials?
> 
> Kyle was able to defend himself, Arbrey wasn't.
> 
> had Kyle not been armed, he would likely be as dead as Arbrey.


People who can’t see the difference are too stupid to do so


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> Trump refused to denounce the criminal behavior of racists in Charlottesville. That many other actions emboldened racists everywhere.
> Racists in Charlottesville, Minneapolis, Georgia and throughout the country are finding the temperance for racism touted by Trump will result in spending time in jail.


He brought it out.  He emboldened them.

Anyway, this verdict wasn't exactly a shock.  What these good ol' boys did was pretty obvious.  And they recorded it for us, just like the geniuses on Jan 6th.


----------



## maybelooking (Nov 24, 2021)

Who_Me? said:


> These three goat ropers are dumber than a box of rocks.  They claim self-defense when they had the guns and Arbery was unarmed.
> 
> Oh wait, that fits the Rittenhouse case as well.   Hmmmm.


not even close clown.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> He didn't do anything.  He didn't participate in any way.


You have no idea about the law. Being an ignorant dumbass that ignorant of the law will result in jail time. Ask the 3 ignorant dumbasses who were found guilty of murder in Georgia today.
They are your kind, dumbasses and immoral.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 24, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Semantics. The shooter is most guilty. Other two IDK. Laws are weird.


Being an accessory, is a lesser charge than being the shooter or the bank robber themselves.

He should get, less time behind bars.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 24, 2021)

I find both trials to have issued the correct verdict.


----------



## Winco (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Good....they got their fair trial and I accept the verdict from the jury...wish libs could do the same....


We do, you just won't accept it.
I said, find the post, that Kyle would be found Not Guilty.


----------



## armadei (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No it doesn't. Rittenhouse got away with killing 2 people. There was no threat on his life. But what's done is done.



You are a fucking idiot.


----------



## maybelooking (Nov 24, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I find both trials to have issued the correct verdict.


you wont see a single idiot liberal with the intellectual honesty to say the same!!!


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

armadei said:


> It's my understanding that Arbrey was known for burglary and frequently used "jogging" as an excuse to scope potential targets.
> 
> That being said, burglarizing an empty construction site is not a capital crime. The jury got it right.


Wrong, Arbery was not known for burglary.


----------



## hjmick (Nov 24, 2021)

And again a jury gets it right...


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

armadei said:


> You are a fucking idiot.


Nah, that's you.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

If you're a black man out for a morning jog in Georgia, and 2 men in a pickup truck with a shotgun pull you over, you figure you're a dead man.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Of course Al megaphone Sharpton is there....



Yep, the race pimp never passes on an opportunity.
Guarantee you, that although he obviously would never admit it, he was hoping for a verdict that would lead to rioting across this country.


----------



## Winco (Nov 24, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Aubery was a fucking dumbass. He had the same Second Amendment right to protect himself, that anyone else has. If he had been carrying a concealed weapon and had to use it, the dumb shit would probably still be alive today.


Quit changing the subject.
If's and Buts..........

These 3 were guilty.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Yep, the race pimp never passes on an opportunity.
> Guarantee you, that although he obviously would never admit it, he was hoping for a verdict that would lead to rioting across this country.


Only white racists believe that.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> He brought it out.  He emboldened them.
> 
> Anyway, this verdict wasn't exactly a shock.  What these good ol' boys did was pretty obvious.  And they recorded it for us, just like the geniuses on Jan 6th.



If you think this particular case had anything to do with Trump, you're as nutty as the poster you're replying to.


----------



## Winco (Nov 24, 2021)

maybelooking said:


> you wont see a single idiot liberal with the intellectual honesty to say the same!!!


I find both trials made the correct decision.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Only white racists believe that.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> If you think this particular case had anything to do with Trump, you're as nutty as the poster you're replying to.


I don't.  It's who they are.

Evidently my post was a little too complicated for you, slugger.  Sorry.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 24, 2021)

Winco said:


> Quit changing the subject.
> If's and Buts..........
> 
> These 3 were guilty.



Clearly a case for self-defense on the dead plaintiff's part.


----------



## armadei (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Wrong, Arbery was not known for burglary.



Yes, he was. Deal with it. 









						BLM Martyr Ahmaud Arbery Was Known As 'The Jogger', Used Jogging As Alibi, Robbery Tactic - Court Docs
					

Ahmaud Arbery was shot by passersby when he jogged through a construction site with work boots.




					nationalfile.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 24, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Being an accessory, is a lesser charge than being the shooter or the bank robber themselves.
> 
> He should get, less time behind bars.


That I agree with

Then again there should be a charge for being an idiot redneck.


----------



## maybelooking (Nov 24, 2021)

Winco said:


> I find both trials made the correct decision.


I stand corrected.  Theres ONE.


----------



## maybelooking (Nov 24, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> The black savage is our nation's curse.


One of them for sure.

One other curse is white vigilante idiots.


----------



## maybelooking (Nov 24, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Troll thread.


are shrooms good?  you seem like they are good!!!


----------



## hjmick (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Wrong, Arbery was not known for burglary.




And even if he was, these three stains had no way of knowing it, so if true it could not have influenced their decision to chase him down and kill him.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2021)

Justice is served

I may have given Bryan guilty on lesser charges, but the other two deserve to rot in prison


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

armadei said:


> Yes, he was. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Ahmaud Arbery was shot by passersby when he jogged through a construction site with work boots."

Work boots?

that alone should let you know your site  is bullshit.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I find both trials to have issued the correct verdict.


Agree


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2021)

where is IM2 and the other black racist on this board that all assured us whites couldn't be trusted and it was a set up?


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> He didn't do anything.  He didn't participate in any way.



You didn't listen to wh





DigitalDrifter said:


> A lot of race pimps out there are disappointed. They were hoping for a non-guilty verdict that would give them an excuse to get in the streets and burn America.



Speak for yourself.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 24, 2021)

The justice system works guys! Well for us little guys anyway.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Nov 24, 2021)

FA_Q2 said:


> Oh look.  EXACTLY what everyone knew would happen.
> 
> Because the system is not fundamentally racist or fundamentally broken.  When a white guy kills a black guy or did not even kill them but were part of the group that did they go to jail for murder, exactly as they should have.


The local legal system, in Georgia, decided not charge the three murderers based on their investigation of the case. Only after the video surfaced and the case got national attention were charged made. There is still work to do in making our justice system color blind.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

Coyote said:


> When three people rob a bank, and one remains in the getaway car, he is still charged and guilty.


Wrong

There was no getaway car

The third man remained at a distance and did nothing other than observe


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Fang said:


> Try again you POS. You're the racist, for sure. I know your type. You're a dying breed on the wrong side of history. Both juries (Rittenhouse, Arbery) got it right. I called for these guys to be guilty, but for a race card playing, illiterate POS like yourself that's not good enough. It will never be good enough for people of your ilk.  Have a great day!



No, you're all that. Rittenhouse was not in danger of death. He should not have been there in the first place. But you racists keep bringing up Rittenhouse because you can't handle todays verdict. The Rittenhouse case is done. Today Amaud Arbery's family got justice. 3 white racists just bit the dust and every racist here who from the beginning tried justufying this murder have bit tghe dust too. So go fuck yourself racist, you lost yesterday and yoiu lost today. America is going to change. You wiill accept that change or you will get run over. It i just that simple.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 The evidence of Arbery's poor mental health and criminal record were not allowed by the judge. The verdict was a foregone conclusion regardless of the facts in the case. The important thing is the Black community is appeased and maybe now the looting and destruction will be minimized. Hooray for our justice system.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 24, 2021)

surada said:


> Speak for yourself.



Hey, when you make it a point to highlight the oppressiveness of white people, naturally they will make an issue of it. You are slandering them because of their skin color.


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 24, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Troll thread.


It wasn't until you showed up.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Wrong
> 
> There was no getaway car
> 
> The third man remained at a distance and did nothing other than observe


He was part of the chase. An accessory.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 24, 2021)

My dear Repub associates 
Thinkers know which wagon to hook their horse to.  This is not the wagon.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Nov 24, 2021)

maybelooking said:


> One of them for sure.
> 
> One other curse is white vigilante idiots.


Give me a city with a million white vigilantes.

I will give you one 'hood' full of misappropriated farm equipment to live in.

See which one of us lives longer.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 24, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 The evidence of Arbery's poor mental health and criminal record were not allowed by the judge. The verdict was a foregone conclusion regardless of the facts in the case. The important thing is the Black community is appeased and maybe now the looting and destruction will be minimized. Hooray for our justice system.



Pretty cynical today, aren't we?


----------



## 22lcidw (Nov 24, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> If you're a black man out for a morning jog in Georgia, and 2 men in a pickup truck with a shotgun pull you over, you figure you're a dead man.


America is a big country. There are parts most of us would not go to go without question for many reasons. The statement you made is a very broad one.


----------



## maybelooking (Nov 24, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 The evidence of Arbery's poor mental health and criminal record were not allowed by the judge. The verdict was a foregone conclusion regardless of the facts in the case. The important thing is the Black community is appeased and maybe now the looting and destruction will be minimized. Hooray for our justice system.


Hard working business owners of all races and backgrounds get a temporary reprieve from violence, looting,  burning,  and killing!!!


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No, you're all that. Rittenhouse was not in danger of death.


That is totally absurd. If you believe that (I don't think you do) You are truly delusional.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hey, when you make it a point to highlight the oppressiveness of white people, naturally they will make an issue of it. You are slandering them because of their skin color.



You moron.. I am white people.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 24, 2021)

WEATHER53 said:


> My dear Repub associates
> Thinkers know which wagon to hook their horse to.  This is not the wagon.


Any time the justice system works for someone, black or white, that's a wagon you can hook a hundred horses to.


----------



## armadei (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> "Ahmaud Arbery was shot by passersby when he jogged through a construction site with work boots."
> 
> Work boots?
> 
> that alone should let you know your site  is bullshit.



*sigh* The article links to the relevant court documents. Read them. He was no saint.



			https://www.glynncounty.org/DocumentCenter/View/69162/114-Notice-of-Intent


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Wrong
> 
> There was no getaway car
> 
> The third man remained at a distance and did nothing other than observe



He admitted he was attempting to stop AA by chasing him.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 24, 2021)

surada said:


> You moron.. I am white people.



Sure, but there are white people slandering other white people for being white and oppressive.

You are not excused from my previous statement.


----------



## maybelooking (Nov 24, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Give me a city with a million white vigilantes.
> 
> I will give you one 'hood' full of misappropriated farm equipment to live in.
> 
> See which one of us lives longer.


im not arguing.  im just stating fact.

the broad brush of painting one race as one single thing is just stupid.  there are racists,  clowns,  thugs, drug dealers, pimps, and general shit heads of all colors and back grounds.

thats just reality.

I have two neighbors across the street from me who are black.  They moved to the suburbs to get away from the scum in the inner city just like I did.  I wont paint them with the same brush as George Floyd,  Or any other number of black scum.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> You have no idea about the law. Being an ignorant dumbass that ignorant of the law will result in jail time. Ask the 3 ignorant dumbasses who were found guilty of murder in Georgia today.
> They are your kind, dumbasses and immoral.


There were only two ignorant dumbasses on trial.  The other one was railroaded.  Bryan should have gotten a break because the video he shot made this a slam dunk.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 24, 2021)

Will these guilty verdict affect their hate crimes trials in the new year ?


----------



## Doc7505 (Nov 24, 2021)

Episcopius2 said:


> "Arbery" I believe is the correct spelling of his name.
> 
> Three Amigos all guilty.
> 
> Good.


Once again Justice has been served correctly. There was never any doubt of their guilt after the evidence was produced. Despite Sharpton's racist rhetoric an all white jury found accused guilty. They proved that even in the "Deep South" an all white jury could be fair and just.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Just like when you are with your buddy who is robbing the bank and all you do is tape it...guess what you are still guilty of robbing the bank, no different than the get away driver.


Did Bryan know the McMichaels were planning on killing Arbery?


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> That is totally absurd. If you believe that (I don't think you do) You are truly delusional.



If Kyle would've left his gun at home, nobody would've bothered him. The only reason Rosenbaum bothered Kyle is that Rosenbaum was suicidal.

Kyle isn't exactly someone people would notice. The rifle drew attention to him.


----------



## August West (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Of course Al megaphone Sharpton is there....


Does he need your permission?


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sure, but there are white people slandering other white people for being white and oppressive.
> 
> You are not excused from my previous statement.



Some white people are racist idiots.. Some blacks are too.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Will these guilty verdict affect their hate crimes trials in the new year ?


There's no such thing as hate crime trials.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Nov 24, 2021)

armadei said:


> Yes, he was. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great source, nationalfile.com - a website that is known for false and misleading claims








						National File - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Nov 24, 2021)

Nostra said:


> *There was no threat on his life.*
> 
> Hey IM2 what do you call it when a convicted felon child molester shoves an illegal loaded hand gun in the fact of a kid who has just been knocked to the ground?
> 
> Try not to avoid this question again, Punk.  Man up for once in your pathetic, racist life and explain your claim.


Did IM2 see the Video? First of, it was NOT a illegal Gun and he did NOT carry it across State Lines. Did he miss the parts where the CHILD MOLESTER tried to grab his gun, the other one he killed initiated Deadly Force by kitting him over the head with a Skate board and the one who testified admitted he aimed his rifle at Kyle first ?
 Anyone who says Kyle was not defending himself is a FUCKING IDIOT.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 24, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> Any time the justice system works for someone, black or white, that's a wagon you can hook a hundred horses to.


I’m stating that being opposed to the verdict is not a good thing for thinking Republicans to be doing.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No, you're all that. Rittenhouse was not in danger of death. He should not have been there in the first place. But you racists keep bringing up Rittenhouse because you can't handle todays verdict. The Rittenhouse case is done. Today Amaud Arbery's family got justice. 3 white racists just bit the dust and every racist here who from the beginning tried justufying this murder have bit tghe dust too. So go fuck yourself racist, you lost yesterday and yoiu lost today. America is going to change. You wiill accept that change or you will get run over. It i just that simple.



One guy was beating him in the head with a skateboard, another was pointing a handgun at him.

*And there will be less discussion of Rittenhouse if you stop bringing him up.*


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> He was part of the chase. An accessory.


As i said, thats liberal bullshit


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

theHawk said:


> What a joke.  Meanwhile a jury has one that won’t convict black mass murderer in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 567961


And the black mass murderer in Waukesha was out on a thousand dollar bond.


----------



## armadei (Nov 24, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> Great source, nationalfile.com - a website that is known for false and misleading claims
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you substantiate that claim by linking to.... Wikipedia. Lol. Fuck off, retard.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 24, 2021)

WEATHER53 said:


> I’m stating that being opposed to the verdict is not a good thing for thinking Republicans to be doing.


I see. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> He admitted he was attempting to stop AA by chasing him.


This was a miscarriage pf justice


----------



## August West (Nov 24, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Once again Justice has been served correctly. There was never any doubt of their guilt after the evidence was produced. Despite Sharpton's racist rhetoric an all white jury found accused guilty. They proved that even in the "Deep South" an all white jury could be fair and just.


The video left them no choice but to be fair and just.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> There's no such thing as hate crime trials.


Wild Bill, another whacko does not know the law or very little about the world as a whole.
Hate crimes are under of the jurisdiction of the Federal Government. Wild Bill, do you have any idea how stupid you are.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

armadei said:


> *sigh* The article links to the relevant court documents. Read them. He was no saint.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.glynncounty.org/DocumentCenter/View/69162/114-Notice-of-Intent



seriously?

I don't care.

when it started by stating he was wearing work boots, I felt no need to read further.

BECAUSE IT WAS OBVIOUS BULLSHIT.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> A lot of race pimps out there are disappointed. They were hoping for a non-guilty verdict that would give them an excuse to get in the streets and burn America.


Yeah, they can't say blacks can't get justice, now...lol


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 24, 2021)

Correct verdict just as the Rittenhouse verdict was in both cases the system worked just because sometimes we don't like the verdict doesn't mean it's not the right one.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> I saw the videotapes. My conclusion is based on that. The first video shows a guy running behind Rittenhouse who then turned around and started shooting. He did not try taking hisgun. After he killed this man, he ran down the street, fell down, then turned around and started shooting. People were chasing him because he killed somebody.


You stupid fuck you must be blind.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

WEATHER53 said:


> My dear Repub associates
> Thinkers know which wagon to hook their horse to.  This is not the wagon.


Thinkers are correct in this case.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 24, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> If Kyle would've left his gun at home, nobody would've bothered him. The only reason Rosenbaum bothered Kyle is that Rosenbaum was suicidal.
> 
> Kyle isn't exactly someone people would notice. The rifle drew attention to him.


See the “if”!thing is not a legal thing nor fact based. 
This verdict is correct
The Rittenhouse verdict was correct
See how easy it is to be a decent, rational thinking person?
It’s not thinking nor rational to suggest sameness between Rittenhouse and this one.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You stupid fuck you must be blind.


No, I see quite well.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No, you're all that. Rittenhouse was not in danger of death. He should not have been there in the first place. But you racists keep bringing up Rittenhouse because you can't handle todays verdict. The Rittenhouse case is done. Today Amaud Arbery's family got justice. 3 white racists just bit the dust and every racist here who from the beginning tried justufying this murder have bit tghe dust too. So go fuck yourself racist, you lost yesterday and yoiu lost today. America is going to change. You wiill accept that change or you will get run over. It i just that simple.


*Rittenhouse was not in danger of death.*

Hey you fucking racist moron, I'll ask you again (and you will again run away because answering this question will further expose what a racist moron you are)

What to you call it when a convicted felon child rapist shoves his illegal loaded gun in the face of a kid who was just knocked to the ground.  The same felon who told him minutes earlier he was going to shoot his ass if he got him alone.  You keep defending the guy who was screaming the N-word. Racists gotta stick together, huh?

IM2 is too big of a pussy to answer this one.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> Wild Bill, another whacko does not know the law or very little about the world as a whole.
> Hate crimes are under of the jurisdiction of the Federal Government. Wild Bill, do you have any idea how stupid you are.


Show us the last hate crime trial.  We'll await with bated breath...


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Thinkers are correct in this case.


That is also correct and I am such thinker


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

*Thread is NOT about Rittenhouse.  We already have numerous threads on him.*

*any future comments about Rittenhouse WILL BE DELETED FOR DERAILING THE THREAD.*


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Did IM2 see the Video? First of, it was NOT a illegal Gun and he did NOT carry it across State Lines. Did he miss the parts where the CHILD MOLESTER tried to grab his gun, the other one he killed initiated Deadly Force by kitting him over the head with a Skate board and the one who testified admitted he aimed his rifle at Kyle first ?
> Anyone who says Kyle was not defending himself is a FUCKING IDIOT.



Are  you saying Rittenhouse knew the man he killed was a child molester????  How did he know that?

He wasn't hit over the head with a skateboard.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No, I see quite well.


Yet you failed to see the first guy grab the firearm as he moved to attack, you missed the skateboard to the head TWICE and you missed the other guy pointing his firearm at Kyle.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

The Rittenhouse case is over. There is no comparison. What it took to get to this case shows that our justice system is fucked up.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

ElmerMudd 

We're waiting...


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 24, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> The local legal system, in Georgia, decided not charge the three murderers based on their investigation of the case. Only after the video surfaced and the case got national attention were charged made. There is still work to do in making our justice system color blind.


There will always be more work to do.  That is a fact.

However, that says nothing about the point I made.


----------



## armadei (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> seriously?
> 
> I don't care.
> 
> ...



The court documents are not bullshit. READ. THEM.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Nov 24, 2021)

maybelooking said:


> the broad brush of painting one race as one single thing is just stupid.


Well...they are not ALL of the trouble...









						Table 43
					





					ucr.fbi.gov
				






maybelooking said:


> I have two neighbors across the street from me who are black.


Mmmm...real stories.  

In this week's episode of....


*Statistical Outliers!*


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Yet you failed to see the first guy grab the firearm as he moved to attack, you missed the skateboard to the head TWICE and you missed the other guy pointing his firearm at Kyle.


No, I didn't. Now like the moderator said, this is not about Rittenhouse. This is about 3 white racists who thought they could hunt down a black man, kill him and then claim self defense.


----------



## 1srelluc (Nov 24, 2021)

WEATHER53 said:


> My dear Repub associates
> Thinkers know which wagon to hook their horse to.  This is not the wagon.


Yep, I'm a right-leaning Independent but from what I know of the whole thing those who are right-leaning should not touch this one with a 10-foot pole.

Peeps need to get them some training on self defense laws and use of force laws in their respective states.  Sure, it's often dry and boring and not as sexy as range time, but just as important.

Dry/boring can keep you out of jail.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Georgia has a minimum. 20 years for a murder conviction. Gonna be tough to get less.











						Augusta woman sentenced to 40 years in nightclub shooting
					

Neisheena Griffin, 30, pleaded guilty to firing several shots into a packed car outside an Augusta nightclub earlier this year.




					www.ajc.com
				




Hopefully they get more than she did...  She got 40 for not killing anyone.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 24, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 The evidence of Arbery's poor mental health and criminal record were not allowed by the judge. The verdict was a foregone conclusion regardless of the facts in the case. The important thing is the Black community is appeased and maybe now the looting and destruction will be minimized. Hooray for our justice system.


It was not allowed because it is not material to the case, period.

That has nothing to do with the verdict being a 'forgone' conclusion.  It was a forgone conclusion because the guilt here was blatantly obvious.  The law is clear here, you do not get to chase people down and shoot them.

That really was the fundamental difference between this and Rittenhouse, here 3 men chased down and stopped someone.  Rittenhouse retreated.  If Arbury was armed and killed his 3 pursuers as Rittenhouse did, he would have been perfectly within his rights.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Nov 24, 2021)

armadei said:


> *sigh* The article links to the relevant court documents. Read them. He was no saint.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.glynncounty.org/DocumentCenter/View/69162/114-Notice-of-Intent


Imagine a white collar crime of fraud against Donald Trump. A man who has been involved in 4000 law suits. Most are civil suits but several were criminal. He has settled on criminal charges of discrimination in choosing renters in one of his apartment. He admitted fraud in Trump University and reimbursed 25 million dollars. He did not fight that the Trump charity was fraudulent and dissolved the fake charity.
Trump's wrap sheet is amazing. If he did not have billions of dollars, he would be in jail.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Did Bryan know the McMichaels were planning on killing Arbery?



They knew they were chasing down a black man that had not done anything wrong.


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Damn, I didn't see that coming.




Why not?  The video evidence was overwhelming that the shooting wasn't justifiable.

I have said from the beginning that these asshats were guilty.

Just like I said Rittenhouse was innocent base on the video alone.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 24, 2021)

... Reading this thread about Arbery and the Rittenhouse threads I can only come to one conclusion:

There are people on both sides who want this justice system to fail, or just plain ignore the facts in favor of their own personal biases. 

If that doesn't scare you, it should.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.


Now the jury gets to go home and enjoy their Thanksgiving.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 24, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> I see. Thanks for clarifying.


Yes.
I mean this one took very little of my time to see these guys were in some hunt the black guy down misguided mission
Even though armed I do not believe they intended to shoot him but their pursuit precipitated circumstances that such a thing  occurred
   My response to this situation can be useful to IM2  and others that assessing situations without a predetermined and emotional  slant is the way to operate. Look at what your eyes tell you and think .


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Good stuff.


Justice.


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 24, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Augusta woman sentenced to 40 years in nightclub shooting
> 
> 
> Neisheena Griffin, 30, pleaded guilty to firing several shots into a packed car outside an Augusta nightclub earlier this year.
> ...



Travis will only see the outside of a prison while being transported. His future is life in prison without parole. 

Greg with his age is getting life. Because any sentence is life at his age. 

Roddy. He might get the minimum. He might even get less than if the Judge can figure a way. But he is still looking at a decade or two in prison.


----------



## armadei (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Table 43 shows that whites lead in 27 out 30 categories of crime in this country.



Why do you consistently ignore the fact that whites are the majority of the population?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 The evidence of Arbery's poor mental health and criminal record were not allowed by the judge. The verdict was a foregone conclusion regardless of the facts in the case. The important thing is the Black community is appeased and maybe now the looting and destruction will be minimized. Hooray for our justice system.


Ad here is the usual racist criminalization of the dead black person.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Table 43 shows that whites lead in 27 out 30 categories of crime in this country.


That’s because we dominate the total population .
When you break it down to percentage of population, which is the correct and factual thinking method, whites dontv lead the way in criminal activity.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> *Thread is NOT about Rittenhouse.  We already have numerous threads on him.
> 
> any future comments about Rittenhouse WILL BE DELETED FOR DERAILING THE THREAD.*


Seems like posters feel it’s very valid comparing the incidents  and outcomes so how about not being a nagging nanny?


----------



## armadei (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> History shows us that it has been whites who have been the savages.



Oh look, I _again_ get to remind you about the 10 million victims of genocide in central Africa BY other blacks over the past 100 years. Your refusal to acknowledge facts does not negate them. When is your flight out of my "racist" country to help your brothers in need?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> White folks are more civilized than that.


No the Justice System was made for white folks.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

August West said:


> Does he need your permission?


Just an observation...don't get your panties in a bunch...


----------



## armadei (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> And whites have the majority of the things necessary not to be criminals. There is no excuse.



People who have "things" don't commit crimes? What the fuck kind of logic is this?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

WEATHER53 said:


> That’s because we dominate the total population .
> When you break it down to percentage of population, which is the correct and factual thinking method, whites dontv lead the way in criminal activity.


No that is not the correct way. When you break it down to percent of each population who are actually criminal, which is the most accurate method, you find whites lead by a large margin.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

Winco said:


> We do, you just won't accept it.
> I said, find the post, that Kyle would be found Not Guilty.


What are you talking about?....stop inserting race where it does not belong...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 24, 2021)

Seemed pretty open and shut to me, just like the Rittenhouse case.  Does this mean we can still loot and riot?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 24, 2021)

armadei said:


> Why do you consistently ignore the fact that whites are the majority of the population?


Because breaking it down to percentage of population does not support the emotive falsehood


----------



## armadei (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No that is not the correct way. When you break it down to percent of each population who are actually criminal, which is the most accurate method, you find whites lead by a large margin.



Patently false.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Have your little racist tantrum now. As predicted byy me.


What did I say that was racist?...don't run away like you always do tell me what I said that was racist....


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

The libtards are mad because we conservatives don't disagree with this verdict...anger makes them think in strange ways....


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> No the Justice System was made for white folks.


Are you saying blacks are too incapable of meeting the same  standards as whites?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> No the Justice System was made for white folks.


Well since you said that then laws exist so blacks can break them and then cry mistreatment
Both equally stupid statements that you can feel secure with


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

armadei said:


> People who have "things" don't commit crimes? What the fuck kind of logic is this?


"Things" like wealth, community development, rec facilities, jobs, etc. are supposed to prevent crime. White communities have all these things yet still commit the most crime.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
> 
> 
> Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with
> ...


A silver lining to the verdicts is...

Gregory McMicheal was found not guilty of malice murder...

And Roddie Bryan was found not guilty of aggravated assault...

So it isn't all bad for the white nationalists out there who may be feeling kinda down....


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Are you saying blacks are too incapable of meeting the same  standards as whites?


No he's saying that there is a double standard in the justice system.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> "Things" like wealth, community development, rec facilities, jobs, etc. are supposed to prevent crime. White communities have all these things yet still commit the most crime.


Cops and laws prevent crimes dummy and you want to get rid of them...


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

WEATHER53 said:


> Well since you said that then laws exist so blacks can break them and then cry mistreatment
> Both equally stupid statements that you can feel secure with


He is correct.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Cops and laws prevent crimes dummy and you want to get rid of them...


Wrong.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No he's saying that there is a double standard in the justice system.


A black man that shot a cop in Florida was just vindicated...it was deemed self defense....you are not informed enough to comment on this....


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> White folks are more civilized than that.


I disagree.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> I agree, I hate hate crime laws (is that a pun?).
> 
> Stupidest idea we have had in a while, and in my opinion violated the equal protection clause.
> 
> Is someone more dead because I hated them when I killed them than if I killed them while robbing them?


No, but thy might not be dead at all if someone had not decided that BECAUSE of their race, ethnicity, religion, etc, they were going to kill them.


----------



## armadei (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> "Things" like wealth, community development, rec facilities, jobs, etc. are supposed to prevent crime. White communities have all these things yet still commit the most crime.



This is total nonsense. Where do you come up with this bullshit?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 24, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?
> 
> *THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


No, only the conservatives.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 24, 2021)

ConserveGuy said:


> I knew these guys would be guilty. So, incase the unhinged demos try to spin it. Mostly everyone thought they were guilty.


Not really....

This is why memory is kryptonite for some folks on this messageboard...

A simple search function will pull up plenty of threads with plenty of comments full of folks believing these guys were not just innocent...but heroes


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood


This is a lie.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> A black man that shot a cop in Florida was just vindicated...it was deemed self defense....you are not informed enough to comment on this....



Anecdotes are your friend. But they aren't mine. And the record shows that what you present is rare. 

Try again.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 24, 2021)

Coyote said:


> When three people rob a bank, and one remains in the getaway car, he is still charged and guilty.


The privilege of the Conservatives on this message board is amazing to watch.....


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I disagree.


History proves otherwise.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No he's saying that there is a double standard in the justice system.


Obviously there isn't.  This trial proved that claim to be erroneous.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Travis will only see the outside of a prison while being transported. His future is life in prison without parole.
> 
> Greg with his age is getting life. Because any sentence is life at his age.
> 
> Roddy. He might get the minimum. He might even get less than if the Judge can figure a way. But he is still looking at a decade or two in prison.


hope so.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> "Things" like wealth, community development, rec facilities, jobs, etc. are supposed to prevent crime. White communities have all these things yet still commit the most crime.


Whites make up 3/4 of the population.  Of course more whites will commit more crimes.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Anecdotes are your friend. But they aren't mine. And the record shows that what you present is rare.
> 
> Try again.


The black boyfriend who accidently shot and hit his girlfriend was not charged because the cops did not announce themselves as cops...this was in Georgia....should I give you more examples...I can do it all day...with links...you sir don't want to hear the truth because its you that is a racist pig....


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Obviously there isn't.  This trial proved that claim to be erroneous.


No it doesn't. Why do you racists try using one thing to make claims?


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

Where is Fortfunindiana...he called me a racist and has failed to tell me why I'm a racist...he ran away as usual...its the left today that are the racists...


----------



## Colin norris (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



No.  Was Aubrey defending himself but never had a gun? 
Citizen arrest my arse.  Straight out white racist pigs and there are some on here wanting them to go free. Disgusting grubs.  Dint ever open their racist mouths again


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Whites make up 3/4 of the population.  Of course more whites will commit more crimes.


You don't get to commit more crimes because there are more of you. That's a sorry excuse that needs to stop.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No it doesn't. Why do you racists try using one thing to make claims?


Because the facts we present blow the shit out of your argument.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> No.  Was Aubrey defending himself but never had a gun?
> Citizen arrest my arse.  Straight out white racist pigs and there are some on here wanting them to go free. Disgusting grubs.  Dint ever open their racist mouths again


What, exactly, makes them racists?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> You don't get to commit more crimes because there are more of you. That's a sorry excuse that needs to stop.


Its the law of averages, goofy...lol.


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2021)

armadei said:


> Why do you consistently ignore the fact that whites are the majority of the population?





Because it bursts his bubble.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> History proves otherwise.


Meaningless, throw away comment. History also proves me completely correct


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 24, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


You mean...again?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 24, 2021)

By the way Trumpers.....this case is a perfect example of when white privilege goes wrong...

How you ask??

Because these morons were so confident in their privilege that they thought filming this shit was a good idea........

That confidence is what is sending their ass to prison.....if they didn't film anything at all; they would have gotten away with it by blaming everything on "the scary black guy"


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No that is not the correct way. When you break it down to percent of each population who are actually criminal, which is the most accurate method, you find whites lead by a large margin.





Because there are way more here in the country.  By any measure the black population MORE than makes up for their small numbers.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Good stuff.


Finally justice!


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 24, 2021)

I was surprised.

I didn't think the jury would convict those men.

The prosecution did a fantastic job.

They are guilty of the crimes the are accused of. 

I hope they go to prison for the rest of their lives. 





__





						Jury finds 3 white men guilty of murder in the fatal shooting of Ahmaud Arbery
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> The black boyfriend who accidently shot and hit his girlfriend was not charged because the cops did not announce themselves as cops...this was in Georgia....should I give you more examples...I can do it all day...with links...you sir don't want to hear the truth because its you that is a racist pig....


Actually you can't. The police stormed into the wrong house and you want to use that? Lol! There is a double standard because this case would have never happened had a   video not shown up. The police department in this situation had covered up this crime. The first DA told McMichael to wash the blood off his hands then hid the case.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 24, 2021)

The defense lawyers were not that good in this case. 
They had the evidence and ability to successfully argue...but it just didn't happen. 

I see it getting overturned on appeal.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 24, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Which is preposterous.
> 
> Nearly every crime of this nature involves hate in some form.


Wrong. 

The Supreme Court has consistently upheld the constitutionality of hate crime legislation.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

westwall said:


> Because there are way more here in the country.  By any measure the black population MORE than makes up for their small numbers.


Wrong. But you racists have told yourselves this lie for so long that you take it as an article of faith.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Actually you can't. The police stormed into the wrong house and you want to use that? Lol! There is a double standard because this case would have never happened had a   video not shown up. The police department in this situation had covered up this crime. The first DA told McMichael to wash the blood off his hands then hid the case.


Shutup racist...I don't converse with racist scum...Black or White...


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> The defense lawyers were not that good in this case.
> They had the evidence and ability to successfully argue...but it just didn't happen.
> 
> I see it getting overturned on appeal.


They didn't have any such evidence and it will not be overturned.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> What, exactly, makes them racists?


Stalking and murdering a person of color for absolutely nothing for one. I dunno, but that sounds pretty fucking racist to me. As a fellow cock Asian, don't you agree?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Shutup racist...I don't converse with racist scum...


So you don't talk to yourself. That's good to know.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> They knew they were chasing down a black man that had not done anything wrong.


That last part is incorrect.  They knew no such thing.  They also suspected he had done something wrong and even had some fallacious beliefs that led them to think he did.

I think this is *absolutely vital *to point out as well because the knee jerk reactionists always try to cling to the character of the parties involved and arguing over such is really not relevant.  The reality here is what Arbury had been doing there does not have any bearing whatsoever on the legality of 3 men chasing him down, attempting to kidnap him and then killing him.

They do not to get to bitch and moan about Arbury - it is not relevant if they think he was in that house eating babies.  It does not justify chasing him down and killing him because you suspect such.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

already a thread on this...but everyone agrees they got what they deserved...


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> So you don't talk to yourself. That's good to know.


Shut your trap racist....


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Difference between the two trials?
> 
> Kyle was able to defend himself, Arbrey wasn't.
> 
> had Kyle not been armed, he would likely be as dead as Arbrey.


That's not the only difference or even the main difference in the two trials.

I would bet my life, had Arbery been armed then these men would have been acquitted because they would have used the mere existence of a weapon on him as proof that he was a threat that needed to be neutralized by killing.  But since he was unarmed there was no real way for them to make that assertion.

Arbery was minding his own business when they was sought out, chased down and executed by the 3 men involved.  Kyle on the other hand intentionally placed himself into a dangerous situation with a firearm he was not old enough to even possess.  Think of it this way, if there are certain areas you would not go into without a weapon because they're dangerous, then when you arm yourself to go there it's because you expect to have to protect yourself right?  What was Kyle doing putting himself into a situation like that?  People were chasing him because he SHOT someone, they weren't chasing him for sport.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 24, 2021)

Good verdict.

Just as I predicted, these homer's are goners.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 24, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The moral of the story is, do not stop a black when he is in the commission of a crime.


There was NO crime Sherlock.  If they thought he had committed one, they should have called the police and waited for them to come.  But they felt emboldened and because they were white in the state of Georgia, they actually thought they could get away with hunting a man down and killing him.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> So you don't talk to yourself. That's good to know.


----------



## armadei (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Wrong. But you racists have told yourselves this lie for so long that you take it as an article of faith.



13% of the population, 52% of the murders. None of your nonsensical drivel changes this fact.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Ad here is the usual racist criminalization of the dead black person.


And here is IM2's daily attempt to brand me a Racist for stating facts. I am saying our justice system has been broken by the Left. With every high profile court case involving a White man, they try to put their finger on the scale by screaming for blood. Arbery like Floyd had a criminal record and mental health problems and I'm going to guess so does Darrell Brooks.


----------



## yidnar (Nov 24, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> I was surprised.
> 
> I didn't think the jury would convict those men.
> 
> ...


why are you surprised ! i know ! you believe america and white citizens are inherently evil and racist ! one again leftists like you are wrong !


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No that is not the correct way. When you break it down to percent of each population who are actually criminal, which is the most accurate method, you find whites lead by a large margin.


I’ll do it so you might get it

250 million people  with 10 million criminal acts is far less than 35 million people with 5 million criminal acts.  The 35/5 is a far higher percentage which is The Rule for statistical  evaluation. Gross numbers with no other parameters are never used anywhere.
If you don’t get this then  it firmly  and  finally stamps you into one of two categories
1.Troll
2.idiot


----------



## hjmick (Nov 24, 2021)

Somehow the OP didn't that there would already be a thread on this? The news of the verdict is a couple of hours old now, the story has been active on this board since it happened, and the OP thought everyone here just missed the news? Seriously?


<smh>


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2021)

If you would have paid any attention to the trial, you wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 24, 2021)

armadei said:


> 13% of the population, 52% of the murders. None of your nonsensical drivel changes this fact.


He feels  gross numbers is what carries the day


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Wrong. But you racists have told yourselves this lie for so long that you take it as an article of faith.






Sure thing stone head.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

ConserveGuy said:


> I knew these guys would be guilty. So, incase the unhinged demos try to spin it. Mostly everyone thought they were guilty.


I knew they were guilty, wasn't sure they would be convicted though.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> And here is IM2's daily attempt to brand me a Racist for stating facts. I am saying our justice system has been broken by the Left. With every high profile court case involving a White man, they try to put their finger on the scale by screaming for blood. Arbery like Floyd had a criminal record and mental health problems and I'm going to guess so does Darrell Brooks.



You show your racism daily. I don't have to do anything. Ahmaud Arbery was not committing a crime when he was killed and whatever you claim about him had no relevance to this case. Geoege Floyd and Darrell Brooks have nothing to do with this. These white men chased down this young man then killed him. they pt their own fingers on the scale when they did that. Only racists do what you're doing here.


----------



## Meister (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> You don't get to commit more crimes because there are more of you. That's a sorry excuse that needs to stop.


You're not up on understanding statistics, are you, IM2?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Kyle intentioinally inserted himself into a volatile and dangerous situation while not even being old enough to be in possession of a weapon, Arbery was just living his life when then was targeted for possible death by the McMichaels et al


Yes and two  correct verdicts with totally  divergent situations confirms the validity and fairness of American  justice 
Way to go judges and jurors of The USA.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Shut your trap racist....


Yea that will happen.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> The defense lawyers were not that good in this case.
> They had the evidence and ability to successfully argue...but it just didn't happen.
> 
> I see it getting overturned on appeal.


All depends on the demographics.  Sometimes cases that really have nothing to do with race, but the left portrays then racially get decided on their merits, and in other cases, get decided based on the demographics of the locality.  If the majority of the VOTING population is black, there could be a charge made based on race, even if race has nothing to do with it.

One such case was the Michael Slager and alter Scott case.  Slager is serving lots of time for something he should not have even been charged.  Similarly, the McMichaels did nothing wrong, and should not have been charged. Clearly, the case was self-defense and McMichael was attacked by Arbery.

BUT, the demographics are such that if prosecutors and judges rely mostly black votes, then white defendants could easily by charges and convicted unjustly.

The demographics of Brunswick , Georgia do point that way.  
Key Findings​

In Brunswick 32.17% of the population is White
In Brunswick 59.52% of the population is Black
In Brunswick 0.66% of the population is Asian


----------



## ElmerMudd (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Show us the last hate crime trial.  We'll await with bated breath...


If you cannot read, have your Mom read you the articles below and explain them to you.









						Colorado man sentenced to 16 years on hate crime charge for Eastern Oregon stabbing
					

Nolan Levi Strauss stabbed Ronnell Hughes at least twice in the neck with a four-inch knife, on Dec. 21, 2019. Strauss, who is white, told witnesses and police he did so because of Hughes’ race, according to a U.S. Justice Department sentencing memo.



					www.opb.org
				







__





						Hate Crimes That Changed History
					

Hate crime legislation was often spurred by instances of particularly deprived crimes.




					www.criminaldefenselawyer.com
				











						Hate Crimes Timeline
					

There were challenges and victories - both big and small - along the way. Here’s a look back at some of the bigger developments in the fight for passage of federal hate crimes legislation.




					www.hrc.org


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 24, 2021)

All I know is that there have been two just verdicts in two different high profile trials in one month, as the jurors had one thing in common in both trials in that they did not let politics corrupt the outcomes!! This IS something to be thankful for.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

WEATHER53 said:


> Yes and two  correct verdicts with totally  divergent situations confirms the validity and fairness of American  justice
> Way to go judges and jurors of The USA.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Meister said:


> You're not up on understanding statistics, are you, IM2?


I understand statistics just fine. What you don't get is percentages come with numbers attached to them and those numbers can be used to create population subsets that show a more accurate picture.

In 2020 the U.S. population was 331,449,281. According to the Uniform Crime Reports, 5,213,213 Americans were arrested. That is 1.6 percent of the American population. 3,648,470 of those arrested were white. That is 1.1 percent of the population. 1,356,208 were black. That is.004 percent of the population. The numbers of arrests show that in 2020 less than 4 tenths of 1 percent of all Americans arrested were black and 1.1 percent were white. It shows that less than 2 percent of the American population were arrested.. All of these are low numbers. There is no high black crime rate. In any set of numbers 1.1 percent is higher than .004. If I wanted to puff out my chest and feel superior, I could declare how 2.7 times more whites were arrested than black. But the fact is that 1.1 and .004 are very low numbers.

So the typical argument whereby those like you claim that blacks are 13 percent of the population but commit x percentage of crimes therefore blacks are more criminal is basically disingenuous and intellectually lazy.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> All I know is that there have been two just verdicts in two different high profile trials in one month, as the jurors had one thing in common in both trials in that they did not let politics corrupt the outcomes!! This IS something to be thankful for.


Looks like politics is EXACTLY what caused the ludicrous and unjust verdict in the Arbery case.  Brunswick is 60% black ; 32% white.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


>


That is one amazing person.  Thanks for the vid.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Nov 24, 2021)

FA_Q2 said:


> There will always be more work to do.  That is a fact.
> 
> However, that says nothing about the point I made.


The justice department will never be perfect, just like everything in life.
The two areas, I feel there are inequities is discrimination against minorities and favoritism of the wealthy. With wealth, you have a substantial better chance to beat the same crime as if you do not have resources.


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 24, 2021)

All 3 should get life 
This was clear murder


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Kyle has a Friend who HAD three Garages. The SAVAGES burned two of them down to the ground. Kyle was asked by his friend to help guard the garage. He also decided to clean off graffiti the Savages left in their barbaric path. What’s your problem?
> He shouldn’t have been there?
> Maybe then Arbery shouldn’t have been where he was !    😹. 😭


Wrong.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Looks like politics is EXACTLY what caused the ludicrous and unjust verdict in the Arbery case.  Brunswick is 60% black ; 32% white.



One Black juror tho'.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 24, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?
> 
> *THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Sure. Go for it.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> The libtards are mad because we conservatives don't disagree with this verdict...anger makes them think in strange ways....


Rambunctious is an example of a Trump minion cooling down his racist rhetoric as he see the majority of society will not accept it.  
There is more and more of Trumpism that the majority of Americans find repulsive as they see the results in society.
The Trump rats are being chased back into their hole.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

*They called 911 and their claim to emergency was that a black man was running down the street. *


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 24, 2021)

They literally pursued a black jogger like it was the Klan 

Repulsive


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

boilermaker55 said:


> Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.
> 
> Jurors found him guilty.


I'd like to see the racial composition of that jury.  Anybody have a picture of them ?


----------



## Peace (Nov 24, 2021)

Hope they enjoy the rest of their lives inside and hope they never see the light of day again…


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 24, 2021)

The black dude was dumb to try to grab their weapon


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 24, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> Rambunctious is an example of a Trump minion cooling down his racist rhetoric as he see the majority of society will not accept it.
> There is more and more of Trumpism that the majority of Americans find repulsive as they see the results in society.
> The Trump rats are being chased back into their hole.



Good thing you're not fit for jury duty.
TDS is a disqualifier!


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 24, 2021)

Revolting case


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> They literally pursued a black jogger like it was the Klan
> 
> Repulsive


What is repulsive is your unnecesary use of the word _*"black"*_. This is the kind of racial prejudice that causes cases like this to go wrong.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 24, 2021)

This is what happens when you have a case, you win. Rittenhouse the prosecution had no case, so not guilty because of reasonable doubt.

The prosecution had a much better case and got the verdict that is deserved.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> I understand statistics just fine. What you don't get is percentages come with numbers attached to them and those numbers can be used to create population subsets that show a more accurate picture.
> 
> In 2020 the U.S. population was 331,449,281. According to the Uniform Crime Reports, 5,213,213 Americans were arrested. That is 1.6 percent of the American population. 3,648,470 of those arrested were white. That is 1.1 percent of the population. 1,356,208 were black. That is.004 percent of the population. The numbers of arrests show that in 2020 less than 4 tenths of 1 percent of all Americans arrested were black and 1.1 percent were white. It shows that less than 2 percent of the American population were arrested.. All of these are low numbers. There is no high black crime rate. In any set of numbers 1.1 percent is higher than .004. If I wanted to puff out my chest and feel superior, I could declare how 2.7 times more whites were arrested than black. But the fact is that 1.1 and .004 are very low numbers.
> 
> So the typical argument whereby those like you claim that blacks are 13 percent of the population but commit x percentage of crimes therefore blacks are more criminal is basically disingenuous and intellectually lazy.


Turn your research back into your instructor. It is 80% incorrect mostly stemming from incorrect application of hard number to percentages.


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist 
This was a hate case


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

westwall said:


> Not what they said publicly.  And by my people you mean whitey?  Yup, they were white, so no racism there, no matter how hard you try and make it so.  But as far as my people, nah, they were criminals.  Unlike you, I don't hang out with pedo's, rapists, and arsonists.


I don't hang out with such people. You are ignorant to how deep racism is in this country because you practice it. Whites have died as pasrt of civil rights, whites were lynched for protecting blacks, and whites got shot and killed for protesting the shooting of an unarmed black man inn the back 7 times.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> I understand statistics just fine. What you don't get is percentages come with numbers attached to them and those numbers can be used to create population subsets that show a more accurate picture.
> 
> In 2020 the U.S. population was 331,449,281. According to the Uniform Crime Reports, 5,213,213 Americans were arrested. That is 1.6 percent of the American population. 3,648,470 of those arrested were white. That is 1.1 percent of the population. 1,356,208 were black. That is.004 percent of the population. The numbers of arrests show that in 2020 less than 4 tenths of 1 percent of all Americans arrested were black and 1.1 percent were white. It shows that less than 2 percent of the American population were arrested.. All of these are low numbers. There is no high black crime rate. In any set of numbers 1.1 percent is higher than .004. If I wanted to puff out my chest and feel superior, I could declare how 2.7 times more whites were arrested than black. But the fact is that 1.1 and .004 are very low numbers.
> 
> So the typical argument whereby those like you claim that blacks are 13 percent of the population but commit x percentage of crimes therefore blacks are more criminal is basically disingenuous and intellectually lazy.


If t blacks are 13 percent of the population but commit a high percentage of crimes, that is clear logic that blacks are more criminal (they commit more crime per capita)


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 24, 2021)

Speaking as an old white conservative, and based on what I know of the case, it was obvious that convictions were likely and I’m not in the slightest little bit upset by the verdicts.

not counting the defendants themselves  and their families and friends, is anybody upset by this verdict?  I don’t believe so.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> You show your racism daily. I don't have to do anything.


You don't have to do anything, but you choose to slander me with every post because that is all you have. Point the finger and scream Racist! I happen to believe the White men  were guilty in this case of some level of murder and wrong doing. What I said was that the trial itself was a sham because the Left had already decided the verdict and the Black community was poised to riot if the verdict did not turn out the way they wanted. The Leftists tried to do that to Kyle Rittenhouse only the evidence was so overwhelming for innocence they couldn't tip the scales.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

WEATHER53 said:


> Turn your research back into your instructor. It is 80% incorrect mostly stemming from incorrect application of hard number to percentages.


No, it's correct. You just want to believe racist bullshit.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Hope they enjoy the rest of their lives inside and hope they never see the light of day again…


Why ?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> You don't have to do anything, but you choose to slander me with every post because that is all you have. Point the finger and scream Racist! I happen to believe the White men  were guilty in this case of some level of murder and wrong doing. What I said was that the trial itself was a sham because the Left had already decided the verdict and the Black community was poised to riot if the verdict did not turn out the way they wanted. The Leftists tried to do that to Kyle Rittenhouse only the evidence was so overwhelming for innocence they couldn't tip the scales.


You aren't being slandered. Look at your post.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> You don't have to do anything, but you choose to slander me with every post because that is all you have. Point the finger and scream Racist! I happen to believe the White men  were guilty in this case of some level of murder and wrong doing. What I said was that the trial itself was a sham because the Left had already decided the verdict and the Black community was poised to riot if the verdict did not turn out the way they wanted. The Leftists tried to do that to Kyle Rittenhouse only the evidence was so overwhelming for innocence they couldn't tip the scales.


The riot threat is one reason for the faulty verdict.  The unbalanced voting profile of Brunswick, GA could be critical also. 60% black ; 32% white.


----------



## Peace (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> That's NOT why they were found guilty.
> 
> They're guilty because chased and killed someone that had committed no crime.


This is when I agree they should have called the police and let the cops do their job, but now those three will be discovering being vigilantes just cost them their freedom for life…

I have no pity for anyone of them and let me be very clear people I once lived in those parts, and damn well know those types of people and yes they chased after him because of his skin color and killed him for no other reason just because he was black!

Again, I once lived in that area on a Georgia Clay Road and know how life is out there!


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> This is what happens when you have a case, you win. Rittenhouse the prosecution had no case, so not guilty because of reasonable doubt.
> 
> The prosecution had a much better case and got the verdict that is deserved.


Correct. The prosecution in  that other case was incompetent.


----------



## Peace (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Why ?


Simple, they fully knew what the hell they were doing and I have lived in that area back in 1999, so I sure the hell know they killed him because he was a black man in the wrong damn area!

The victim should have been dealt with by the cops and not those three idiots!


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Correct. The prosecution in  that other case was incompetent.



The verdict in this case and the other case are correct and you're still being dumb.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

*AGAIN!!!*
*
Thread is NOT about Rittenhouse. We already have numerous threads on him.
*
*any future comments about Rittenhouse WILL BE DELETED FOR DERAILING THE THREAD.*


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> protectionist
> This was a hate case


Not one iota.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> The verdict in this case and the other case are correct and you're still being dumb.


Rittenhouse -correct.
McMichaels - NOT correct.


----------



## armadei (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> I understand statistics just fine. What you don't get is percentages come with numbers attached to them and those numbers can be used to create population subsets that show a more accurate picture.
> 
> In 2020 the U.S. population was 331,449,281. According to the Uniform Crime Reports, 5,213,213 Americans were arrested. That is 1.6 percent of the American population. 3,648,470 of those arrested were white. That is 1.1 percent of the population. 1,356,208 were black. That is.004 percent of the population.



Statistics are determined as X per 100,000, *NOT* gross numbers you fucking midwit.


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Wrong.


Yeah, you are.


IM2 said:


> I don't hang out with such people. You are ignorant to how deep racism is in this country because you practice it. Whites have died as pasrt of civil rights, whites were lynched for protecting blacks, and whites got shot and killed for protesting the shooting of an unarmed black man inn the back 7 times.





Blacks kill more whites, in a year, than all of the blacks who were tragically murdered over the last 50 years by white racists.


----------



## Peace (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Rittenhouse -correct.
> McMichaels - NOT correct.


They were found guilty and I know you will deny they are racist bigots, but the fact is they killed the guy because of his skin color and no you don’t go chasing someone down the road that has not invaded your home!

You let the cops do their job!


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Clearly a case for self-defense on the dead plaintiff's part.


There is no such thing as a dead "plaintiff"


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

Coyote said:


> If he hadn’t been armed he would never have gone there.  That said, I’m good with both verdicts.


Are you all right?


----------



## Meister (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> I understand statistics just fine. What you don't get is percentages come with numbers attached to them and those numbers can be used to create population subsets that show a more accurate picture.
> 
> In 2020 the U.S. population was 331,449,281. According to the Uniform Crime Reports, 5,213,213 Americans were arrested. That is 1.6 percent of the American population. 3,648,470 of those arrested were white. That is 1.1 percent of the population. 1,356,208 were black. That is.004 percent of the population. The numbers of arrests show that in 2020 less than 4 tenths of 1 percent of all Americans arrested were black and 1.1 percent were white. It shows that less than 2 percent of the American population were arrested.. All of these are low numbers. There is no high black crime rate. In any set of numbers 1.1 percent is higher than .004. If I wanted to puff out my chest and feel superior, I could declare how 2.7 times more whites were arrested than black. But the fact is that 1.1 and .004 are very low numbers.
> 
> So the typical argument whereby those like you claim that blacks are 13 percent of the population but commit x percentage of crimes therefore blacks are more criminal is basically disingenuous and intellectually lazy.





			https://bjs.ojp.gov/content/pub/pdf/revcoa18.pdf
		

From 2018, chew on that for awhile, IM2.  It really looks like you're using the wrong numbers in 2020.
Others are talking about the the US white population in totality, not the just the ones who commit the crimes.
The same about the totality of the Black population in the US, not just the ones who commit the crimes.
Using those numbers gives the percentage of white crimes and black crimes.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> This is when I agree they should have called the police and let the cops do their job, but now those three will be discovering being vigilantes just cost them their freedom for life…
> 
> I have no pity for anyone of them and let me be very clear people I once lived in those parts, and damn well know those types of people and yes they chased after him because of his skin color and killed him for no other reason just because he was black!
> 
> Again, I once lived in that area on a Georgia Clay Road and know how life is out there!


_*"those types of people"* _ Wow. What exactly does THAT mean ?  I don't live too far from Brunswick, GA, in Tampa, Florida, and I carry a gun almost everywhere I go. Am I one of "those types of people" too ?   Hmmm.

Secondly, your post is absurd. *McMicheal was attacked.* Do you think for a second, that Travis McMicheal, would not have shot the attacker if he was white ?


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist 
You have zero right to self defense by pursuing and killing ab unarmed and innocent jogger 
 Imagine if that was you


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> protectionist
> You have zero right to self defense by pursuing and killing ab unarmed and innocent jogger
> Imagine if that was you


But you have 100% right to self-defense when you shoot someone who is *attacking you.* (as Arbery was to McMichael).


----------



## Meister (Nov 24, 2021)

This verdict does show that the court system does work, and the jurors are quite savvy.
They can set aside all the outside chatter from political groups and the msm, and can come to the proper
conclusion.  Two high profile cases proved that. 
God Bless America


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Correct. The prosecution in  that other case was incompetent.


They had no case, plain to see. All the verdicts seemed to be correct.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> *AGAIN!!!*
> 
> *Thread is NOT about Rittenhouse. We already have numerous threads on him.*
> 
> *any future comments about Rittenhouse WILL BE DELETED FOR DERAILING THE THREAD.*


Nobody is derailing  Nancy
We are making comparisons and you are off your rocker. Stop chesting  up about how you are going to micro manage to suit you, 
Any other   moderators taking a look into this oddity?


----------



## Peace (Nov 24, 2021)

You know what let me tell you something and the fact is I am one of the biggest racist bigots you will ever meet!

You will hear every type of racial slur you can think of from the N word to using the word Flip when describing a damn Filipino, so let me just put this kindly as can be those three idiots that were found guilt deserve the guilty verdict because they ( at least the father and son ) chased down a man of color and provoked a confrontation with him that got him killed just because he was not the right skin color in Waycross!

I am unsure if they still have that demolition derby race track out there but when I lived there they did!

So I am glad those morons are going off to State and getting what they deserve!


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> They were found guilty and I know you will deny they are racist bigots, but the fact is they killed the guy because of his skin color and no you don’t go chasing someone down the road that has not invaded your home!
> 
> You let the cops do their job!


1.  What evidence do you have that shin color had ANYTHING to do with this at all ?

2.  Chasing down the road MIGHT be akin to stalking. It has nothing to do with the killing which was obvious self-defense (100% legal)


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> But you have 100% right to self-defense when you shoot someone who is *attacking you.* (as Arbery was to McMichael).




Apparently not as all three were found guilty.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> _*"those types of people"* _ Wow. What exactly does THAT mean ?  I don't live too far from Brunswick, GA, in Tampa, Florida, and I carry a gun almost everywhere I go. Am I one of "those types of people" too ?   Hmmm.
> 
> Secondly, your post is absurd. *McMicheal was attacked.* Do you think for a second, that Travis McMicheal, would not have shot the attacker if he was white ?


What does that mean?  It means you're scared to walk around in the United States without a gun.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> 1.  What evidence do you have that shin color had ANYTHING to do with this at all ?
> 
> 2.  Chasing down the road MIGHT be akin to stalking. It has nothing to do with the killing which was obvious self-defense (100% legal)


Then you are obviously insane.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> You know what let me tell you something and the fact is I am one of the biggest racist bigots you will ever meet!
> 
> You will hear every type of racial slur you can think of from the N word to using the word Flip when describing a damn Filipino, so let me just put this kindly as can be those three idiots that were found guilt deserve the guilty verdict because they ( at least the father and son ) chased down a man of color and provoked a confrontation with him that got him killed just because he was not the right skin color in Waycross!
> 
> ...


How did they provoke ? Arbery could have kept running.  He CHOSE to lunge at McMichael, and attack him.

Should have been NOT GUILTY, based on self-defense.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

WEATHER53 said:


> Nobody is derailing  Nancy
> We are making comparisons and you are off your rocker. Stop chesting  up about how you are going to micro manage to suit you,
> Any other   moderators taking a look into this oddity?





WEATHER53 said:


> We are making comparisons



*If you were making 'comparisons', there would be content about Aubrey.*

*Stick to the OP*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> How did they provoke ?


Besides chasing  him down with vehicles and pointing a shotgun at him?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 24, 2021)

Meister said:


> This verdict does show that the court system does work, and the jurors are quite savvy.
> They can set aside all the outside chatter from political groups and the msm, and can come to the proper
> conclusion.  Two high profile cases proved that.
> God Bless America


You are comparing the cases and that other moderator  is having a shit  fit about not doing so.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> What does that mean?  It means you're scared to walk around in the United States without a gun.


Sounds about right. And you'd be scared to do that too, if you weren't dumb.


----------



## colfax_m (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> But you have 100% right to self-defense when you shoot someone who is *attacking you.* (as Arbery was to McMichael).


You do not get to claim self defense if you are the aggressor as McMichael was to Arbery.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Sounds about right. And you'd be scared to do that too, if you weren't dumb.


I've already been held up by two gunmen.  Didnt own a gun then.  Dont own one now.  Because I'm not a pussy.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Did Bryan know the McMichaels were planning on killing Arbery?


This is why our mom's adage of "real friends can't get you in trouble" still rings true.


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> _*"those types of people"* _ Wow. What exactly does THAT mean ?  I don't live too far from Brunswick, GA, in Tampa, Florida, and I carry a gun almost everywhere I go. Am I one of "those types of people" too ?   Hmmm.
> 
> Secondly, your post is absurd. *McMicheal was attacked.* Do you think for a second, that Travis McMicheal, would not have shot the attacker if he was white ?






No, mcmichael was operating far outside the bounds of being a good neighbor, and they shot Arbury for no reason.  He was not attacking them, he was trying to get away from them.  This verdict is every bit as proper as Rittenhouses verdict.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> They had no case, plain to see. All the verdicts seemed to be correct.


There were things the judge did not allow. But what's done is done. Hopefully we don't start seeing Paul Kerseys everywhere.


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> I've already been held up by two gunmen.  Didnt own a gun then.  Dont own one now.  Because I'm not a pussy.





No, because you are stupid.  Stupid for being in a high crime area, and stupid for trusting that they won't kill you just because.  Because they DO DO that from time to time.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Besides chasing  him down with vehicles and pointing a shotgun at him?


FALSE!  All this _"chasing him down"_ talk is media babble, irrelavant to the murder charge, Wanna charge them with Stalking ? Maybe that could stick.

Re:* the murder charge*, > the pointing of a shotgun only occured after Arbery charged at McMichael, thereby defining the shooting as self-defense.  100% legal.


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> There were things the judge did not allow. But what's done is done. Hopefully we don't start seeing Paul Kerseys everywhere.





Because they were STUPID ARGUMENTS on the part of the prosecution!


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> I've already been held up by two gunmen.  Didnt own a gun then.  Dont own one now.  Because I'm not a pussy.


No, you're a DUMMY.


----------



## colfax_m (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> All this _"chasing him down"_ talk is media babble, irrelavant to the murder charge


It’s not. It’s relevant to the fact that the McMichaels were the aggressors.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You do not get to claim self defense if you are the aggressor as McMichael was to Arbery.


FALSE!  McMichael was attacked by Arbery.  Arbery was the aggressor.  McMicheal defended himself from that attack. Self-defense. Wrong verdict.  Appeal case could easily overturn this verdict IF it is not based on racial demographics.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 24, 2021)

Once again we see how these people are unwilling to accept what they don't agree with.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> No, you're a DUMMY.


You seemingly enjoy living in a society where you are scared enough where you feel you need to be armed all the time.  Pretty pathetic way to go through life.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> What does that mean?  It means you're scared to walk around in the United States without a gun.


I don own a gun and I feel safe everywhere I go. If you want to own a gun or lots of guns, tha is a personal decision.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  McMichael was attacked by Arbery.  Arbery was the aggressor.  McMicheal defended himself from that attack. Self-defense. Wrong verdict.  Appeal case could easily overturn this verdict IF it is not based on racial demographics.


You're mentally ill.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> You aren't being slandered. Look at your post.


Black denial again on display. Did you read my last post or did you ignore it because it doesn't fit your narrative?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> It’s not. It’s relevant to the fact that the McMichaels were the aggressors.


No it's not. It could possibly be relevant to a stalking charge, and even that would be a stretch.  The murder charge should nit have even been made. should not have even been a trial. Self-defense from Arbery attacking McMichael. 

Looks like demographics is what is at play here. Another Slager/Scott sceanario.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 24, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> Once again we see how these people are unwilling to accept what they don't agree with.


This case and Rittenhouse, both the justice system worked. No complaints from me.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> You're mentally ill.


Pretty shallow, for somebody who has no argument. Better to just keep quiet.


----------



## colfax_m (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> No it's not. It could possibly be relevant to a stalking charge, and even that would be a stretch.  The murder charge should nit have even been made. should not have even been a trial. Self-defense from Arbery attacking McMichael.
> 
> Looks like demographics is what is at play here. Another Slager/Scott sceanario.


Yeah man. Shouting stop or we’ll blow your head off is pretty aggressive, isn’t it?

Isn’t Arbery entitled to self defense?


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Pretty shallow, for somebody who has no argument. Better to just keep quiet.


Good luck convincing another white jury that these 3 hillbillies were attacked by an unarmed jogger.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> This case and Rittenhouse, both the justice system worked. No complaints from me.


So when you subdue someone who attacks you, thereby stopping that attack, and the police arrest you, you'll have no complaints, right ?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.


Almost all.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> There were things the judge did not allow. But what's done is done. Hopefully we don't start seeing Paul Kerseys everywhere.


You can say that about any trial, the prosecution was trying to pull a miracle off.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> So when you subdue someone who attacks you, thereby stopping that attack, and the police arrest you, you'll have no complaints, right ?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 24, 2021)

Alan Stallion said:


> GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> But you have 100% right to self-defense when you shoot someone who is *attacking you.* (as Arbery was to McMichael).


There is no ‘right’ to self-defense when one seeks out and pursues someone to murder him.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Yeah man. Shouting stop or we’ll blow your head off is pretty aggressive, isn’t it?
> 
> Isn’t Arbery entitled to self defense?


Everyone is entitled to self-defense, but Arbery was not defending. He was ATTACKING. Have you not seen the video ?


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> So when you subdue someone who attacks you, thereby stopping that attack, and the police arrest you, you'll have no complaints, right ?


Hmmm you seemingly cant see the difference between subdue and murder.  I wouldnt call it subduing as much as I'd call it attempted kidnapping.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> So when you subdue someone who attacks you, thereby stopping that attack, and the police arrest you, you'll have no complaints, right ?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> There is no ‘right’ to self-defense when one seeks out and pursues someone to murder him.


There is no evidence that anybody sought out anybody to murder them.  Please do not repeat media propaganda/hysteria/idiocy.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Everyone is entitled to self-defense, but Arbery was not defending. He was ATTACKING. Have you not seen the video ?


Guess the jury wasnt as fucked in the head as you are.  And they allowed you to purchase firearms?  That's pretty nuts in and of itself.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Difference between the two trials?
> 
> Kyle was able to defend himself, Arbrey wasn't.
> 
> had Kyle not been armed, he would likely be as dead as Arbrey.


Like all the others killed that night?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 24, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Okay, now let's go burn some businesses and assault some White people to celebrate.


SSDD for you, eh?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Hmmm you seemingly cant see the difference between subdue and murder.  I wouldnt call it subduing as much as I'd call it attempted kidnapping.


I easily know the difference.  You seemingly cant tell the difference between self-defense and murder..  

When you kill someone who attacks you, thereby stopping that attack, and the police arrest you, you'll have no complaints, right ?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Jogging while black is a crime?


To the usual right wing posters...............yes.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

bodecea said:


>


That's not the correct response when YOUR rights are trampled on by a bad trial verdict.


----------



## colfax_m (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Everyone is entitled to self-defense, but Arbery was not defending. He was ATTACKING. Have you not seen the video ?


You do not need to wait to be attacked to defend yourself. The McMichaels threatened him therefore Arbery is free to defend against that threat.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I easily know the difference.  You seemingly cant tell the difference between self-defense and murder..
> 
> When you kill someone who attacks you, thereby stopping that attack, and the police arrest you, you'll have no complaints, right ?


Youre the only one here saying Arbrey attacked the 3 hillbillies.  You might want to stop and take the time to consider the fact you might be wrong.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Did Bryan know the McMichaels were planning on killing Arbery?


Where do you see a shred of evidence that _"the McMichaels were planning on killing Arbery" ?_


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You do not need to wait to be attacked to defend yourself. The McMichaels threatened him therefore Arbery is free to defend against that threat.


FALSE!  You most certainly DO need to wait to be attacked to defend yourself, if that "defense" means attacking the other person, who is just standing still, and not attacking you.  If that other person is just standing still and not coming at you, you have no right to go at him.

Show one shred of evidence that McMichaels threatened Arbery.


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> You seemingly enjoy living in a society where you are scared enough where you feel you need to be armed all the time.  Pretty pathetic way to go through life.





Not scared at all.  Prepared.  Just like my home insurance, my car insurance, and my aircraft insurance.

Only a dumbshit doesn't carry insurance policies.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Youre the only one here saying Arbrey attacked the 3 hillbillies.  You might want to stop and take the time to consider the fact you might be wrong.


FALSE!  The VIDEO is saying that Abery attacked Travis, and your bigotry at the use of the word "hillbillies", doesn't help your cause in this discussion, (not that you have any credence to your position anyway)


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> *Thread is NOT about Rittenhouse.  We already have numerous threads on him.
> 
> any future comments about Rittenhouse WILL BE DELETED FOR DERAILING THE THREAD.*


Perhaps a little leeway?  It's natural to want to compare the various facets of the two cases and how the decision were derived.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> You seemingly enjoy living in a society where you are scared enough where you feel you need to be armed all the time.  Pretty pathetic way to go through life.


Nothing pathetic at all about being prepared to defend yourself, and observing your Constitutional rights.  Of course we need to be armed all the time.  Anything less is foolish. 

Thousands of people are dead, simply because they were foolish enough to be unarmed.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

1srelluc said:


> Yep, I'm a right-leaning Independent but from what I know of the whole thing those who are right-leaning should not touch this one with a 10-foot pole.
> 
> Peeps need to get them some training on self defense laws and use of force laws in their respective states.  Sure, it's often dry and boring and not as sexy as range time, but just as important.
> 
> Dry/boring can keep you out of jail.


So can ignoring the laws as written, at least for some.


----------



## colfax_m (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  You most certainly DO need to wait to be attacked to defend yourself, if that "defense" means attacking the other person, who is just standing still, and not attacking you.  If that other person is just standing still and not coming at you, you have no right to go at him.
> 
> Show one shred of evidence that McMichaels threatened Arbery.


Nope. Check out their laws. You only need to reasonably believe that you are in immediate danger.

Which he was given they already threatened to kill him.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 24, 2021)

Three white guys have been found guilty of killing a black man.  Time for a celebration riot.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Good luck convincing another white jury that these 3 hillbillies were attacked by an unarmed jogger.


No need for luck. The VIDEO shows it clearly.  Have you seen it ?

And it is not correct to say that Arbery was "unarmed".  Any time you have a gun and someone attacks you, that attacker is armed with your gun as much as you are.  Look at the video.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Nothing pathetic at all about being prepared to defend yourself, and observing your Constitutional rights.  Of course we need to be armed all the time.  Anything less is foolish.
> 
> Thousands of people are dead, simply because they were foolish enough to be unarmed.


Almost any person in any other 1st world country would disagree that they "need to be armed all the time".  They'd laugh at you.  And please dont bother telling me to move there.  I'm not moving anywhere.

But at least we got 3 more right wing lunatics removed from society.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Meister said:


> https://bjs.ojp.gov/content/pub/pdf/revcoa18.pdf
> 
> 
> From 2018, chew on that for awhile, IM2.  It really looks like you're using the wrong numbers in 2020.
> ...


My numbers are from 2020. I compared whites who were arrested for crimes against the overall U.S. population. You want to keep excusing white crime and violence but here is the hard reality: we aren't playing the lottery and if you want to base things on probability, since there are more whites, the probabillity that a crime will be committed by whites is higher than it is for any other race.

You use percentages but again percentages come with numbers. Let me use a hypothetical.  If 5 people commit a crime and 3 of them are black, those like you will argue how blacks are 13 percent of the population but commit 60 percent of the crime. Now that sounds frightening and to racists it validates their opinion about blacks. Yet when you look at the actual number and see that out of 40 million plus blacks, only 3 committed that crime, then you understand that all the stuff those like you say about black crime is bullshit.

You guys misuse percentages to make your claim. The numbers those percentages represent are low numbers when you consider the number of people in our population. The numbers of blacks who commit murder is very small, it is less than  1/100th of 1 percent of the U.S. population. But you will talk about 51 percent of the murders. Overall, death by murder happens to less than 1/100th of one percent of the U.S.  population. Percentages represent actual numbers and actual numbers show that what you guys claim just is not true.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

WEATHER53 said:


> That’s because we dominate the total population .
> When you break it down to percentage of population, which is the correct and factual thinking method, whites dontv lead the way in criminal activity.


That's not true.  Who leads the pack in most white collar and financial crimes?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Three white guys have been found guilty of killing a black man.  Time for a celebration riot.


That is only done by whites after they win a football game.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Are you all right?


Are you?


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Nope. Check out their laws. You only need to reasonably believe that you are in immediate danger.
> 
> Which he was given they already threatened to kill him.


You expect a confirmed mental case gun owner like that guy to know his gun laws?  You've got to be kidding.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I knew they were guilty, wasn't sure they would be convicted though.


No one will ever forget the
"dirty toe nails" comment.  That was an attempt to dehumanize Arbery.  It did not work.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> White folks are more civilized than that.







__





						Loading…
					





					www.africanamerica.org


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist 
Yes but you can’t pursue and corner someone then use self defense


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

WEATHER53 said:


> That’s because we dominate the total population .
> When you break it down to percentage of population, which is the correct and factual thinking method, whites dontv lead the way in criminal activity.


The problem with this way of thinking is that it implies race in and of itself is a cause for criminality.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Are you?


Never better. 
But my responses are objective and empirical based while yours are usually emotional and biased. 
You made one today that appeared objective. 
Are you all right?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Are you saying blacks are too incapable of meeting the same  standards as whites?


No the justice system was designed to the advantage of white and the disadvantage of blacks.  Pretty much like all of the systems put in place when the country was being established.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 24, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> The defense lawyers were not that good in this case.
> They had the evidence and ability to successfully argue...but it just didn't happen.
> 
> I see it getting overturned on appeal.


I don't.  They hunted the man down and killed him.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> No the justice system was designed to the advantage of white and the disadvantage of blacks.  Pretty much like all of the systems put in place when the country was being established.


Bullshit. The justice system helps wealthy people. Plenty of wealthy blacks.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

armadei said:


> People who have "things" don't commit crimes? What the fuck kind of logic is this?


greed versus need


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Nope. Check out their laws. You only need to reasonably believe that you are in immediate danger.
> 
> Which he was given they already threatened to kill him.


But there was no reasonable evidence for Arbery to have believed that. Travis was standing still, not moving toward Arbery, and Arbery could have just kept jogging straight ahead (or turned right).  He turned left, straight at Travis, making him (Arbery) the aggressor, the perpetrator.

Show evidence that the McMichaels threatned to kill Arbery. I asked for this before. Nobody answered it.


----------



## Astrostar (Nov 24, 2021)

The Irish Ram said:


> They hunted that man down and murdered him.  All 3 guilty.  Justice prevails...


Their only hope now is Trump getting elected in 2024.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> greed versus need


Fatherless vs not fatherless goes a much longer way.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> No need for luck. The VIDEO shows it clearly.  Have you seen it ?
> 
> And it is not correct to say that Arbery was "unarmed".  Any time you have a gun and someone attacks you, that attacker is armed with your gun as much as you are.  Look at the video.


Jury didnt see it your way.  And no jury will either.  The hillbillies brought the guns.  The hillbillies boxed the jogger in.   The hillbillies chased down the jogger.  What do you expect someone to do in that situation?  Another case of people trying to take the law into their own hands.  And now they will be punished.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Cops and laws prevent crimes dummy and you want to get rid of them...


Neither prevent crime the cops are generally called after the crime is committed, which by the way, the laws didn't prevent.

The laws are only there to tell you what the punishment is for violating them, they rarely if ever PREVENT crimes.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> Once again we see how these people are unwilling to accept what they don't agree with.


WHEN IT'S WRONG.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> No the justice system was designed to the advantage of white and the disadvantage of blacks.  Pretty much like all of the systems put in place when the country was being established.


Explain how blacks are disadvantaged.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Explain how blacks are disadvantaged.


She saw it on To Kill a Mockingbird.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Jury didnt see it your way.  And no jury will either.  The hillbillies brought the guns.  The hillbillies boxed the jogger in.   The hillbillies chased down the jogger.  What do you expect someone to do in that situation?  Another case of people trying to take the law into their own hands.  And now they will be punished.


Nobody "boxed" Arbery in. Look at the video. Arbery was jogging along the right side of the McMichael truck. He could easily have just continued jogging straight ahead, or turned to the right.

An important fact of this trial might be the racial and political composition of the jury.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Explain how blacks are disadvantaged.


They are ADvantaged.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Explain how blacks are disadvantaged.


I guess you've just chosen not to read what the racists on here say.


----------



## colfax_m (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> But there was no reasonable evidence for Arbery to have believed that


They said stop or we’ll blow your head off.

What more do you need?


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Nobody "boxed" Arbery in. Look at the video. Arbery was jogging along the right side of the McMichael truck. He could easily have just continued jogging straight ahead, or turned to the right.
> 
> An important fact of this trial might be the racial and political composition of the jury.


Not gonna sit here and argue with you.  Jogged ahead with some hillbillies in a truck with guns chasing after you?  LOL! The jury was almost all white. The hillbillies lost.  Now it's time to probably face the grim reaper.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> WHEN IT'S WRONG.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 24, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Bullshit. The justice system helps wealthy people. Plenty of wealthy blacks.


Timothy Simpkins.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 568020



Scheduled in Feb, I believe


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Obviously there isn't.  This trial proved that claim to be erroneous.


Sort of.  Yet this trial almost didn’t happen.  This almost got passed off as just “another violent black thug” in a justifiable self defense killing.  It was covered up, and if that video hadn’t come out, if the Arbery family had not persevered…


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Because the facts we present blow the shit out of your argument.


You aren't presenting any facts.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Its the law of averages, goofy...lol.


No, it's the law of white racist excuse making.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Neither prevent crime the cops are generally called after the crime is committed, which by the way, the laws didn't prevent.
> 
> The laws are only there to tell you what the punishment is for violating them, they rarely if ever PREVENT crimes.


FALSE!  In communities run by Democrats who tie the hands of their police, and laws are too lenient, criminal crazies are running rampant looting jewelry stores, burning down buildings, and attacking people. It's been so bad the Walgreens and CVS stores have been closed down in response.









						Mobs of looters are grabbing goods in California thanks to downgraded shoplifting laws
					

It ought to be possible to operate a retail store in one of America’s largest and most iconic cities, but this most basic commercial proposition is in doubt in San Francisco. The erstwhile Golden C…




					nypost.com


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 24, 2021)

bodecea said:


> SSDD for you, eh?


FJBLGB for you.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No, I didn't. Now like the moderator said, this is not about Rittenhouse. This is about 3 white racists who thought they could hunt down a black man, kill him and then claim self defense.


And you claimed that no white jury would convict


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  In communities run by Democrats who tie the hands of their police, and laws are too lenient, criminal crazies are running rampant looting jewelry stores, burning down buildings, and attacking people. It's been so bad the Walgreens and CVS stores have been closed down in response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we all know who the crazy person is in this thread.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> And here is IM2's daily attempt to brand me a Racist for stating facts. I am saying our justice system has been broken by the Left. With every high profile court case involving a White man, they try to put their finger on the scale by screaming for blood. Arbery like Floyd had a criminal record and mental health problems and I'm going to guess so does Darrell Brooks.


Mental health problems?  I think there is one maybe two black people listed below

IncidentYearLocation*Deaths*InjuriesType of firearm(s) usedRef(s)1Las Vegas shooting2017​Paradise, Nevada60 (plus 1 perp.)[fn 1]867 (411 from gunfire)Semi-automatic rifles (some outfitted with bump stocks), bolt-action rifle, and revolver[83][84][85]2
Orlando nightclub shooting
2016​Orlando, Florida49 (plus 1 perp.)58 (53 from gunfire)Semi-automatic rifle and pistol[83][84]3
Virginia Tech shooting
2007​Blacksburg, Virginia32 (plus 1 perp.)23 (17 from gunfire)Semi-automatic pistols[83]4Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting2012​Newtown, Connecticut27 (plus 1 perp.)2​Semi-automatic rifle, bolt-action rifle, and pistol[83]5Sutherland Springs church shooting2017​Sutherland Springs, Texas26 (plus 1 perp.)[fn 2]22​Semi-automatic rifle[84][86]6
Luby's shooting
1991​Killeen, Texas23 (plus 1 perp.)27​Semi-automatic pistols[83]El Paso Walmart shooting2019​El Paso, Texas23[fn 3]23​Semi-automatic rifle[87][88][89]8
San Ysidro McDonald's massacre
1984​San Diego, California21 (plus 1 perp.)19​Semi-automatic carbine, pistols, and shotgun[83]9
University of Texas tower shooting
1966​Austin, Texas17 (plus 1 perp.)[fn 2][fn 4]31​Bolt-action rifle, semi-automatic carbine, revolver, semi-automatic pistols, and pump-action shotgun[83]Stoneman Douglas High School shooting2018​Parkland, Florida17​17​Semi-automatic rifle[90]11Edmond post office shooting1986​Edmond, Oklahoma14 (plus 1 perp.)6​Semi-automatic pistols[83]Fort Hood shooting2009​Killeen, Texas14[fn 2]32 (plus 1 perp.)Semi-automatic pistol and revolver[91][92]San Bernardino attack2015​San Bernardino, California14 (plus 2 perps.)24​Semi-automatic rifles[83][84]14
Camden shootings
1949​Camden, New Jersey13​3​Semi-automatic pistol[93][94]Wilkes-Barre shootings1982​Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania13​1​Semi-automatic rifle[95][96][97]Wah Mee massacre1983​Seattle, Washington13​1​Semi-automatic pistol(s) and/or revolver(s)[fn 5][98]Columbine High School massacre1999​Columbine, Colorado13 (plus 2 perps.)24 (21 from gunfire)Semi-automatic carbine, semi-automatic pistol, and shotguns[99]Binghamton shooting2009​Binghamton, New York13 (plus 1 perp.)4​Semi-automatic pistols[100]19Aurora theater shooting2012​Aurora, Colorado12​70 (58 from gunfire)Semi-automatic rifle, pistol, and shotgun[101][84][102]Washington Navy Yard shooting2013​Washington, D.C.12 (plus 1 perp.)8 (3 from gunfire)Semi-automatic pistol and shotgun[103][104]Thousand Oaks shooting2018​Thousand Oaks, California12 (plus 1 perp.)[fn 6]16 (1 from gunfire)Semi-automatic pistol[105][106]Virginia Beach shooting2019​Virginia Beach, Virginia12 (plus 1 perp.)4​Semi-automatic pistols[107]23Easter Sunday massacre1975​Hamilton, Ohio11​0​Semi-automatic pistols and revolver[108]Pittsburgh synagogue shooting2018​Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania11​6 (plus 1 susp.)Semi-automatic rifle and pistols[109]25Palm Sunday massacre1984​Brooklyn, New York10​0​Semi-automatic pistols[110]Geneva County shootings2009​Geneva County, Alabama10 (plus 1 perp.)6​Semi-automatic rifles, revolver, and shotgun[111][112]Santa Fe High School shooting2018​Santa Fe, Texas10​13 (plus 1 susp.)Shotgun and revolver[113]Boulder shooting2021​Boulder, Colorado10​1 (plus 1 susp.)[fn 7]Semi-automatic pistols[114][115]


----------



## norwegen (Nov 24, 2021)

I didn't follow the Arbury story that closely, but from what I gathered, he was a suspicious character, and very provocative.

That was no reason to kill him, though.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No that is not the correct way. When you break it down to percent of each population who are actually criminal, which is the most accurate method, you find whites lead by a large margin.


Let's do that for you, you racist fuckwit.

If we take a look at the number of violent crimes committed by blacks we can see they committed 153,341 of the 408,873 violent crimes, which is 37% of the violent crimes. *If blacks make up 13% of the population they should only be committing 13% of the crimes, instead, they are committing crimes almost three times as many crimes as they should be*.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

norwegen said:


> I didn't follow the Arbury story that closely, but from what I gathered, he was a suspicious character, and very provocative.
> 
> That was no reason to kill him, though.


Just like wearing a hoodie isnt a good enough reason to kill somebody.  Oh wait that guy got away with it in America.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I'd like to see the racial composition of that jury.  Anybody have a picture of them ?


They're all white except for 1 black juror.


----------



## norwegen (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Just like wearing a hoodie isnt a good enough reason to kill somebody.  Oh wait that guy got away with it in America.


What guy?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Just like wearing a hoodie isnt a good enough reason to kill somebody.  Oh wait that guy got away with it in America.


You are a LIAR.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2021)

norwegen said:


> What guy?


He is talking about Zimmerman


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

norwegen said:


> What guy?


George Zimmerman the neighborhood watch guy killed an unarmed Trayvon Martin for walking in Zimmerman's neighborhood.  And he wasnt convicted.


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 24, 2021)

Black dude should have called the cops and was foolish to disarm 3 red neck psychos


----------



## lantern2814 (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> I guess you've just chosen not to read what the racists on here say.


We’ve seen plenty of your bullshit, along with IQof2 and super dumb bro.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> George Zimmerman the neighborhood watch guy killed an unarmed Trayvon Martin for walking in Zimmerman's neighborhood.  And he wasnt convicted.


That is NOT what happened and you either know it or are brain damaged.


----------



## yidnar (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Looks like politics is EXACTLY what caused the ludicrous and unjust verdict in the Arbery case.  Brunswick is 60% black ; 32% white.


got to disagree with you on that one . put yourself in Arbreys shoes ... 3 armed guys approach him and start questioning him ... he doesnt know these guys and he panics and fights back ... he is killed ! weather he was scoping the neighborhood or not doesnt matter as he was not threatening anyone ... the idiots that killed him are not the judge jury and executioners ... totally different aspect of the Rittenhouse case as Rittenhouse was also defending himself ... both verdicts were correct .


----------



## lantern2814 (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> George Zimmerman the neighborhood watch guy killed an unarmed Trayvon Martin for walking in Zimmerman's neighborhood.  And he wasnt convicted.


And if Trayvon the thug hadn’t doubled back and attacked Zimmerman he wouldn’t have gotten killed. Martin thought he was a tough guy beating on Zimmerman. Then he got his Darwin.


----------



## norwegen (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> He is talking about Zimmerman


Zimmerman killed that kid for being suspicious and provocative? I thought he killed him for beating his head against the pavement.

Moonbats sure like to moonbat, don't they.


----------



## norwegen (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> George Zimmerman the neighborhood watch guy killed an unarmed Trayvon Martin for walking in Zimmerman's neighborhood.  And he wasnt convicted.


Another just verdict.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

norwegen said:


> Another just verdict.



Sure.. There were no witnesses.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Jury didnt see it your way.  And no jury will either.  The hillbillies brought the guns.  The hillbillies boxed the jogger in.   The hillbillies chased down the jogger.  What do you expect someone to do in that situation?  Another case of people trying to take the law into their own hands.  And now they will be punished.


No law against "bringing" guns.  I bring a gun everywhere I go, everyday. There are laws saying you CAN do that. 

I don't see any evidence of the McMichaels _"chasing down" _Arbery, as everybody keeps yammering.  The McMicheals truck was sitting still, and Arbery ran TO IT.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2021)

surada said:


> Sure.. There were no witnesses.


Yes there were you dumb ass.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> No law against "bringing" guns.  I bring a gun everywhere I go, everyday. There are laws saying you CAN do that.
> 
> I don't see any evidence of the McMichaels _"chasing down" _Arbery, as everybody keeps yammering.  The McMicheals truck was sitting still, and Arbery ran TO IT.



Do you live in a ghetto? What are you so afraid of?


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Yes there were you dumb ass.



Nope.. There were no witness and Trayvon was dead.


----------



## norwegen (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Yes there were you dumb ass.


There were injuries, too. The evidence was reasonably clear.


----------



## norwegen (Nov 24, 2021)

surada said:


> Nope.. There were no witness and Trayvon was dead.


Didn't someone watch the incident from her window?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2021)

surada said:


> Nope.. There were no witness and Trayvon was dead.


People TESTIFIED that Martin was on top of Zimmerman beating him.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 24, 2021)

norwegen said:


> Zimmerman killed that kid for being suspicious and provocative? I thought he killed him for beating his head against the pavement.
> 
> Moonbats sure like to moonbat, don't they.


Well, that's according to Zimmerman. Then again, if Zimmerman minded his own damn business, Martin would still be alive.

Racist scumbags are racist scumbags I guess.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> People TESTIFIED that Martin was on top of Zimmerman beating him.


Meh, so George was getting his arse kicked. Good job.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> No law against "bringing" guns.  I bring a gun everywhere I go, everyday. There are laws saying you CAN do that.
> 
> I don't see any evidence of the McMichaels _"chasing down" _Arbery, as everybody keeps yammering.  The McMicheals truck was sitting still, and Arbery ran TO IT.


Because time doesnt exist before that video was taken, right?  

"Lowrey testified that Bryan, one of the defendants, told him during an interview that he was on his porch on February 23, 2020, when he saw a "Black guy running down the road" and a truck "trailing or following" him. Bryan told Lowrey he yelled "You all got him?" to the truck and then got in his own truck to "assist," according to a transcript of the interview.
Bryan, who recorded cell phone video of the shooting, allegedly hit Arbery with his truck after he joined the McMichaels in chasing Arbery. The three men were allowed to leave the scene and weren't arrested until the video became public.
On Wednesday, Lowrey testified Bryan told him that once in his truck, he "angled" Arbery "off the side of the road," according to the transcript. Bryan told Lowery he had not seen Arbery prior to that incident, according to the transcript, and was not aware of him being involved in "any past instances."









						Prosecutors play 911 calls Travis McMichael made weeks before Arbery's killing
					

The prosecution in the trial of three White men charged in Ahmaud Arbery's killing played a series of 911 calls made by Gregory McMichael and his son, Travis McMichael, including calls made weeks before the shooting.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> George Zimmerman the neighborhood watch guy killed an unarmed Trayvon Martin for walking in Zimmerman's neighborhood.  And he wasnt convicted.


Martin was NOT "unarmed".  If you attack somebody with a gun, you are armed with his gun as much as he is.  Also, there is no such thing a unarmed. A ballpoint pen can be a deadly weapon stuck in someone's eye,  A rock or sharp stick can be picked up off the ground almost anywhere. A belt or a cord from blinds, can be used to strangle someone.  Any one of a number of liquids can be used, if thrown in someone's eyes. A size advantage is a weapon of sorts.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Neither prevent crime the cops are generally called after the crime is committed, which by the way, the laws didn't prevent.
> 
> The laws are only there to tell you what the punishment is for violating them, they rarely if ever PREVENT crimes.


Cops enforce the law.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Martin was NOT "unarmed".  If you attack somebody with a gun, you are armed with his gun as much as he is.  Also, there is no such thing a unarmed. A ballpoint pen can be a deadly weapon stuck in someone's eye,  A rock or sharp stick can be picked up off the ground almost anywhere. A belt or a cord from blinds, can be used to strangle someone.  Any one of a number of liquids can be used, if thrown in someone's eyes. A size advantage is a weapon of sorts.


And you carry a gun around with you everywhere.  Your community should be made aware of you.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Because time doesnt exist before that video was taken, right?
> 
> "Lowrey testified that Bryan, one of the defendants, told him during an interview that he was on his porch on February 23, 2020, when he saw a "Black guy running down the road" and a truck "trailing or following" him. Bryan told Lowrey he yelled "You all got him?" to the truck and then got in his own truck to "assist," according to a transcript of the interview.
> Bryan, who recorded cell phone video of the shooting, allegedly hit Arbery with his truck after he joined the McMichaels in chasing Arbery. The three men were allowed to leave the scene and weren't arrested until the video became public.
> ...


Before that video was taken has nothing to do with a murder charge. That has to do with when Arbery chose to turn left and attack Travis.  

PS "allegedy" doesn't count for squat.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No, it's the law of white racist excuse making.



Sounds like the blacks are making the excuses.


----------



## norwegen (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> And you carry a gun around with you everywhere.  Your community should be made aware of you.


Especially the bad guys in his community.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Sort of.  Yet this trial almost didn’t happen.  This almost got passed off as just “another violent black thug” in a justifiable self defense killing.  It was covered up, and if that video hadn’t come out, if the Arbery family had not persevered…


But it did happen and, IMO, the correct verdict was rendered.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> And you carry a gun around with you everywhere.  Your community should be made aware of you.


Me, and 80% of Florida residents who carry guns. Our communities ARE aware (and appreciative of the protection we provide).

Where do you live ? In same anti-gun, nutjob hellhole like New York city ?


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Before that video was taken has nothing to do with a murder charge. That has to do with when Arbery chose to turn left and attack Travis.
> 
> PS "allegedy" doesn't count for squat.


You were claiming Arbery was not chased down.  I provided evidence from one of the guys chasing him down that he was being chased down prior to the video.  You're a basket case.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> But it did happen and, IMO, the correct verdict was rendered.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> But you have 100% right to self-defense when you shoot someone who is *attacking you.* (as Arbery was to McMichael).


Not if the reason you're in the current unfortunate  circumstances that you are is because you took off after and confronted *HIM*, with a gun.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> they rarely if ever PREVENT crimes.


There are no stats that prove or disprove your theory.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Me, and 80% of Florida residents who carry guns. Our communities ARE aware (and appreciative of the protection we provide).
> 
> Where do you live ? In same anti-gun, nutjob hellhole like New York city ?


35.3% of floridians own a gun.  Are you actually asking where I live?  Mods please handle this..........


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam  Yay more Black denial and deflection!


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> You were claiming Arbery was not chased down.  I provided evidence from one of the guys chasing him down that he was being chased down prior to the video.  You're a basket case.


The "chased down" line is a silly red herring. Go press a stalking charge if you're so hot & bothered about "chasing down". Here, we're talking about 3 guys being (FALSELY) charged with murder, and facing life imprisonment.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> But you have 100% right to self-defense when you shoot someone who is *attacking you.* (as Arbery was to McMichael).


Only in gung-ho USA. From what I saw Arbery was using self defence as some old, fat, white, racist trailer trash thought they were still in the 1950s.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> I guess you've just chosen not to read what the racists on here say.


I haven't seen any racist posts.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then you are obviously insane.


I'm fairly certain you're dealing with a 5250.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> The "chased down" line is a silly red herring. Go press a stalking charge if you're so hot & bothered about "chasing down". Here, we're talking about 3 guys being (FALSELY) charged with murder, and facing life imprisonment.


Nothing false about. Hope they all go to prison for a long time. The law is the law. The charge was correct as was the verdict.


----------



## norwegen (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> 35.3% of floridians own a gun.  Are you actually asking where I live?  Mods please handle this..........


What a snowflake. You don't have to tell him where you live, you know. He was just asking.

And it was a rhetorical question.


----------



## yidnar (Nov 24, 2021)

surada said:


> Sure.. There were no witnesses.


nope there was a witness that saw Martin beating him .  i believe he described  it as ground and pound !


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Sounds like the blacks are making the excuses.


Wrong. Citing documented evidence is not excuse making.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> 35.3% of floridians own a gun.  Are you actually asking where I live?  Mods please handle this..........


Why does a mod have to handle anything?   Where do you live ? That is a valid question that pertains to different gun laws in different states and cities.  It also explains why people in anti-gun places have such a pathological fear of guns.  Join the military, Mr gun trauma.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Now we have sentencing.

Probably 10 years will be the longest sentence. They'll get out in 5 years.

Not bad for killing an innocent man.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Cops enforce the law.


Not in all cases.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

It’s been a good week. Both the Rittenhouse verdict and Arbery verdict showed us the garbage race baiters and racists are being weeded out.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I haven't seen any racist posts.


You've never seen any racist posts on this forum.  Huh.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> George Zimmerman the neighborhood watch guy killed an unarmed Trayvon Martin for walking in Zimmerman's neighborhood.  And he wasnt convicted.





john doe 101 said:


> George Zimmerman the neighborhood watch guy killed an unarmed Trayvon Martin for walking in Zimmerman's neighborhood.



Trayvon was beating Zimmermans head against a concrete sidewalk.

Self defense


----------



## bravoactual (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
> 
> 
> Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with
> ...



All three men guilty....guilty....guilty.

No self defense,  only murder.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> People TESTIFIED that Martin was on top of Zimmerman beating him.


Zimmerman followed Martin against the instructions of police dispatch.  Zimmerman walked up on him, was getting his ass kicked, killed martin and played self defense. He got away with murder.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

westwall said:


> No, because you are stupid.  Stupid for being in a high crime area, and stupid for trusting that they won't kill you just because.  Because they DO DO that from time to time.


I would bet good money that the average IQ of a gun owner is much lower than rhat of those who do not own guns. Especially with white people.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> 35.3% of floridians own a gun.  Are you actually asking where I live?  Mods please handle this..........


Where is your stat from ?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  All this _"chasing him down"_ talk is media babble, irrelavant to the murder charge, Wanna charge them with Stalking ? Maybe that could stick.
> 
> Re:* the murder charge*, > the pointing of a shotgun only occured after Arbery charged at McMichael, thereby defining the shooting as self-defense.  100% legal.


The Prosecutor, God bless her heart, got Travis McMichaels to admit during his testimony that Arbery presented no threat to him prior to Travis pointing his shotgun at him - Arbery did not shout at Travis, he did not speak to him, he did not threaten him in any way.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Nov 24, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> Their only hope now is Trump getting elected in 2024.


Not being racist, Trump wouldn't even consider a pardon for those three.
Self-defense allowed; murder not allowed.  Our justice system works when politics are left at the door...


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Trayvon was beating Zimmermans head against a concrete sidewalk.
> 
> Self defense


*Zimmerman followed Martin against the instructions of police dispatch. Zimmerman walked up on him, was getting his ass kicked, killed Martin and played self defense. He got away with murder.*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Zimmerman followed Martin against the instructions of police dispatch.  Zimmerman walked up on him, was getting his ass kicked, killed martin and played self defense. He got away with murder.


Indeed he did. It's too bad the kid didn't smash his skull to bits.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

The Irish Ram said:


> Not being racist, Trump wouldn't even consider a pardon for those three.
> Self-defense allowed; murder not allowed.  Our justice system works when politics are left at the door...


To Trumps credit, he called the Arbery video "very disturbing" and did NOT say there were good people on both sides of the shotgun.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

The Irish Ram said:


> Not being racist, Trump wouldn't even consider a pardon for those three.
> Self-defense allowed; murder not allowed.  Our justice system works when politics are left at the door...



Trump is a racist and a white trump supporter claiming he itsn't doesn't change that.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I would bet good money that the average IQ of a gun owner is much lower than rhat of those who do not own guns. Especially with white people.


Not a good bet. Another looney notion swirling around in the heads of la la land Democrats.  Those who don't own guns, are automatically shown to be idiots just by virtue that that live unarmed, even in their own homes. What could be dumber ?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeed he did. It's too bad the kid didn't smash his skull to bits.


Exactly.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Explain how blacks are disadvantaged.


If you need to be schooled on this issue, it is not worth explaining anything to you.  You are hiding behind Ignorance.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Not a good bet. Another looney notion swirling around in the heads of la la land Democrats.  Those who don't own guns, are automatically shown to be idiots just by virtue that that live unarmed, even in their own homes. What could be dumber ?


An excellent bet. Would even give2:1.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Where is your stat from ?





			Culture 2022
		


Where is your's from?  I already know.  You just made it up.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Trump is a racist and a white trump supporter claiming he itsn't doesn't change that.


Upon what do you base the charge that Trump is a racist ?  (if you have anything to base it on at all)


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> An excellent bet. Would even give2:1.


Just shows how dumb you are.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> 35.3% of floridians own a gun.  Are you actually asking where I live?  Mods please handle this..........


Ahh look baby huey cried.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I would bet good money that the average IQ of a gun owner is much lower than rhat of those who do not own guns. Especially with white people.


Two of the gun rights organizations I'm a member of have issued statements in support of the Rittenhouse verdict and I now have to reconsider my options.

There is the letter of the law and the spirit of the law and I keep seeing both of them getting stomped when it comes to how self-defense is defined.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ahh look baby huey cried.


Are you one of those pussies that has to carry a gun with them everywhere?


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
> 
> 
> Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with
> ...


guilty!  Fuck yeah! Rot in prison you white supremacist trash!

America!


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> *Zimmerman followed Martin against the instructions of police dispatch. Zimmerman walked up on him, was getting his ass kicked, killed Martin and played self defense. He got away with murder.*


This is exactly what happened Will.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 24, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Fatherless vs not fatherless goes a much longer way.




I always like seeing your meme about fathers.....

This gets to me, the culture that says 'snitches get stitches and wind up in ditches.'

It means that all black folks are criminals, and need to work together against the police. Democrats support this.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> *Zimmerman followed Martin against the instructions of police dispatch. Zimmerman walked up on him, was getting his ass kicked, killed Martin and played self defense. He got away with murder.*



The police did NOT instruct Zimmerman to not follow him.

Zimmerman had lost track of Trayvon, til Trayvon came up to him.

Trayvon knocked him down and was beating his head against the sidewalk, til Zimmerman pulled his firearm out of his pocket and shot him.

Self Defense.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Just shows how dumb you are.


Sure bud. Sure. Keep posting and proving my point.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Zimmerman followed Martin against the instructions of police dispatch.  Zimmerman walked up on him, was getting his ass kicked, killed martin and played self defense. He got away with murder.


not true all, when dispatch told Zimmerman that he headed back to his truck and Martin attacked him from ambush


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Two of the gun rights organizations I'm a member of have issued statements in support of the Rittenhouse verdict and I now have to reconsider my opinions.
> 
> There is the letter of the law and the spirit of the law and I keep seeing both of them getting stomped when it comes how self-defense is defined.


Did you expect them NOT to support him?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Trayvon knocked him down and was beating his head against the sidewalk, til Zimmerman pulled his firearm out of his pocket and shot him.


You mean, Zimmerman threatened him and stalked him and had a gun, and Martin stood his ground.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ahh look baby huey cried.


Says the man they worships Baby trump...the eternal whiner.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> not true all, when dispatch told Zimmerman that he headed back to his truck and Martin attacked him from ambush


Nah, that didn't happen. Zimmerman the mentally ill freak was lying.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You mean, Zimmerman threatened him and stalked him and had a gun, and Martin stood his ground.


Hilarious


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Are you one of those pussies that has to carry a gun with them everywhere?


Havent owned a firearm in years.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> 35.3% of floridians own a gun.


That means that 7,614,210 Floridians own a gun, which they couldn't know unless every one of them were registered.  



john doe 101 said:


> Are you actually asking where I live?  Mods please handle this..........


So just where do you live, shithead?  Are you that ashamed of the big city shithole you live in that you are afraid to name the city, state or even just the region of the country?  Is your blue state that bad that you are embarrassed to name it?  Maybe you are listed in the phone directory there under John P. Doe?  At 101 Nowhere Street?


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Havent owned a firearm in years.


So you're just a regular pussy then.


----------



## Donald H (Nov 24, 2021)

__





						Loading…
					





					www.cbc.ca
				




Will there be peace or will the Klan start the murdering on the streets this time. No verdict is safe when it's white on black murder.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> I always like seeing your meme about fathers.....
> 
> This gets to me, the culture that says 'snitches get stitches and wind up in ditches.'
> 
> It means that all black folks are criminals, and need to work together against the police. Democrats support this.


Fatherless has nothng to do with this or anything else. Whites have killed snitches for a long time and your Asian triad buddies do also. It's sad that you hate being Korean so much.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nah, that didn't happen. Zimmerman the mentally ill freak was lying.


Martins girlfriend cooberated it


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hilarious


Not as hilarious as you acting like Zimmerman's mommy and believing every word out of his mouth. Kind of embarrassing for you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Martins girlfriend cooberated it


Did his mommy also corroborate it? 

You sure do have fluctuating standards.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Justice was served.


----------



## bravoactual (Nov 24, 2021)

Ex-Prosecutor Charged In Ahamud Abery Case, Booked Into Jail.









						Ex-prosecutor charged in Ahmaud Arbery case booked at jail
					

SAVANNAH, Ga. (AP) — The former prosecutor charged with misconduct for her handling of the Ahmaud Arbery case was booked at a Georgia jail on Wednesday and released. Former Brunswick Judicial Circuit District Attorney Jackie Johnson turned herself in Wednesday morning at the Glynn County jail...




					apnews.com
				




SAVANNAH, Ga. (AP) — The former prosecutor charged with misconduct for her handling of the Ahmaud Arbery case was booked at a Georgia jail on Wednesday and released.

Former Brunswick Judicial Circuit District Attorney Jackie Johnson turned herself in Wednesday morning at the Glynn County jail, county Undersheriff Ron Corbett said. Jail records show she was released on her own recognizance, meaning she did not have to pay a cash bond.

A grand jury indicted Johnson, 49, last week on a felony charge of violating her oath of office and a misdemeanor count of obstructing police. Johnson was the area’s top prosecutor when three white men chased and fatally shot Arbery last year. The indictment alleges she used her position to discourage police from making arrests in the 25-year-old Black man’s killing.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Did his mommy also corroborate it?
> 
> You sure do have fluctuating standards.





Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Did his mommy also corroborate it?



No, it come out at the trial, while she was on the stand.


----------



## bravoactual (Nov 24, 2021)

It's kinda hard to say self-defense when the defendant admits he was NOT threatened.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Fatherless has nothng to do with this or anything else. Whites have killed snitches for a long time and your Asian triad buddies do also. It's sad that you hate being Korean so much.




Well.....then, how about explaining his?



.....as you blame white folks and racism for all of your inadequacies, can you answer this query?



With respect to the education gap, how is it that 'racism' is responsible for these areas in which black students fall short when compared to white and Asian students:

The number of days absent from school

The number of hours spent watching TV

The number of pages read for homework

Quantity and quality of reading material in the home

The presence of two parents in the home.

How does 'racism' explain these ...deficiencies????

How are white folks responsible???


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Culture 2022
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your's from?  I already know.  You just made it up.


In 3/5 of states, gun ownership is close to or above 50%. In some Wyoming, Alaska, & Montana it is close to 2/3.  But no matter what the statistics are, few things are dumber than being able to afford to buy at least one gun, and then not having one.

When the home invaders come to your doors, please tell us what you do (realizing that the thugs will be long gone when the police arrive to pick up our dead bodies)  Maybe you could offer them lollipops ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> No, it come out at the trial, while she was on the stand.


I think you may bit confused.


----------



## bravoactual (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Did his mommy also corroborate it?
> 
> You sure do have fluctuating standards.Be
> 
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> It's kinda hard to say self-defense when the defendant admits he was NOT threatened.


Not hard at all.  He testified that he was ATTACKED. Stop watching CNN.





__





						Travis McMichael: I was attacked - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I think you may bit confused.


Unlike you some of us know the facts and not the bullshit you make up.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> In 3/5 of states, gun ownership is close to or above 50%. In some Wyoming, Alaska, & Montana it is close to 2/3.  But no matter what the statistics are, few things are dumber than being able to afford to buy at least one gun, and then not having one.
> 
> When the home invaders come to your doors, please tell us what you do (realizing that the thugs will be long gone when the police arrive to pick up our dead bodies)  Maybe you could offer them lollipops ?


You said florida gun ownership was 80%.  Either provide the link or admit you are a liar and made it up.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Not hard at all.  He testified that he was ATTACKED. Stop watching CNN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that will happen when you chase someone down in a truck, corner him, and then ju.p out and point a shotgun at him. We can try it with you sometime.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I think you may bit confused.



Obviously, not as confused as you are.


----------



## Donald H (Nov 24, 2021)

Thank you to somebody for deleting my duplicate thread. I didn't find this one.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Unlike you some of us know the facts and not the bullshit you make up.


Your mouth makes lots of words. But you don't say much.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Obviously, not as confused as you are.


Ooh, compelling! Got any other crap to make up?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Ex-Prosecutor Charged In Ahamud Abery Case, Booked Into Jail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no need to post the words "white" and "black", in your post. Your post is racist.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Thank you to somebody for deleting my duplicate thread. I didn't find this one.



Merged, not deleted


----------



## Donald H (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean it will be the Klan that starts the protests on the streets and the murdering by gun?
Or will this one blow over peacefully?


----------



## Donald H (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Merged, not deleted


Yeah o.k. and thanks again.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> It means that all black folks are criminals, and need to work together against the police


ALL black people are criminals?

The saying "snitches get stitches" originated within the U.S. Department of Justice, actually the bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives more generally referred to these days as the ATF (and in the words of the News Boys "My Kind of Party"!), so no it's not what you claim it to be nor hardly 100% black criminal.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Zimmerman had lost track of Trayvon, til Trayvon came up to him.


The opposite of her testimony. 




WillHaftawaite said:


> Trayvon knocked him down and was beating his head against the sidewalk, til Zimmerman pulled his firearm out of his pocket and shot him.


Nowhere in her testimony.

Got anything else you want to make up?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Did you expect them NOT to support him?


I don't recall them issuing statements of this nature in the past.  We're usually on the same side of the issues.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Trump is a racist and a white trump supporter claiming he itsn't doesn't change that.


Racists don't take family vacations with black friends and their family.  For one thing, racist don't have black friends.  How often did you see KKK Senator Robert Byrd-D hanging out with his black buddy?  And, what did Biden say again about _you people turning our schools into jungles if we let you in?_

If those leftist idiots tell you to go north, you go north_.  _Take a tip from a friend, yes, a non-racist friend, the next time they say north, head south...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

The Irish Ram said:


> For one thing, racist don't have black friends


Of course they do. Spouses, too.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The opposite of her testimony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Others that were witnesses testified to that. His girlfriend let it slip he intended to go back and attack Zimmerman as she called him and he was almost home.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> The Prosecutor, God bless her heart, got Travis McMichaels to admit during his testimony that Arbery presented no threat to him prior to Travis pointing his shotgun at him - Arbery did not shout at Travis, he did not speak to him, he did not threaten him in any way.


Oh no, he just ATTACKED him, that's all, punched him repeatedly, and tried to pull the shotgun out of Travis' hands. You've been watching too much CNN/MSNBC.  





__





						Travis McMichael: I was attacked - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> If you need to be schooled on this issue, it is not worth explaining anything to you.  You are hiding behind Ignorance.


IOW, you're talking out of your ass.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> You've never seen any racist posts on this forum.  Huh.


Not in this thread.  You moved the fucking goal post.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> The police did NOT instruct Zimmerman to not follow him.
> 
> Zimmerman had lost track of Trayvon, til Trayvon came up to him.
> 
> ...


Dispatch did tell Zimmerman not to continue following him. The fact you claim Zimmerman lost track of Martin shows Zimmerman to be the aggressor. Martin was the one defending himself but those like you want to believe a false narrative.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Oh no, he just ATTACKED him, that's all, punched him repeatedly, and tried to pull the shotgun out of Travis' hands. You've been watching too much CNN/MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you arent going to admit you are a liar when you said 80% of floridians own a gun?  Figures.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Martins girlfriend cooberated it


She wasn't his girlfriend and she didn't corroborate anything.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> thers that were witnesses testified to that.


Name one. You are making stuff up. 




RetiredGySgt said:


> . His girlfriend let it slip he intended to go back and attack Zimmerman as she called him and he was almost home


Also made up.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> She wasn't his girlfriend and she didn't corroborate anything.


These guys read too many RWNJ blogs and have since forgottten what was true and what wasn't.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Not in this thread.  You moved the fucking goal post.


When did I specify this thread?  Oh that's right, I didnt.  So you'll admit you've seen racist posts on this message board.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Well.....then, how about explaining his?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My inadequacies include being better educated than you.

No one is going to answer the bullshit you pulled from townhall that has nothing to do with the topic.

Why is herpostrs not deleted?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Not in all cases.


Yeah, in all cases.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> These guys read too many RWNJ blogs and have since forgottten what was true and what wasn't.


So true.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Yeah, in all cases.


No, it's not and it's been shown that it's not.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> I always like seeing your meme about fathers.....
> 
> This gets to me, the culture that says 'snitches get stitches and wind up in ditches.'
> 
> It means that all black folks are criminals, and need to work together against the police. Democrats support this.


The fatherless problem as the source for social deviance is as empirical as the sunrise.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Nov 24, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> I always like seeing your meme about fathers.....
> 
> This gets to me, the culture that says 'snitches get stitches and wind up in ditches.'
> 
> It means that all black folks are criminals, and need to work together against the police. Democrats support this.


What the heck is your problem? You're such a negative poster.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Bullshit. The justice system helps wealthy people. Plenty of wealthy blacks.


Reported


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 24, 2021)

LWNJ blogs are just as bad as RWNJ blogs.

Seems some here can't figure that out.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Dispatch did tell Zimmerman not to continue following him. The fact you claim Zimmerman lost track of Martin shows Zimmerman to be the aggressor. Martin was the one defending himself but those like you want to believe a false narrative.


"'I just told him to run,' Rachel told the court, adding that she heard a 'hard-breathing man' in the background.

The pair then got cut off and when she called him back he told her he was back at his father's fiancee's house and he thought he had lost the man."









						He said a 'creepy a** cracker' was watching him: Trayvon's girlfriend takes the stand and recounts last phone call in moments before he was shot by Zimmerman
					

Rachel Jeantel, 19, testified that Trayvon told her he was going to go home but the ‘creepy’ man was still following him. He then said: 'Oh sh**, the n**** is still behind me'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




He was back at his father house, yet Zimmerman never got that far, and the altercation took place some distance from it.

When Zimmerman appeared at the police statin, there was blood on the back of his head.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  In communities run by Democrats who tie the hands of their police, and laws are too lenient, criminal crazies are running rampant looting jewelry stores, burning down buildings, and attacking people. It's been so bad the Walgreens and CVS stores have been closed down in response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the laws prevent any of the crimes from taking place?

I rest my case.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Reported


They live near me. Come to PG County.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> These guys read too many RWNJ blogs and have since forgottten what was true and what wasn't.





Fort Fun Indiana said:


> have since forgottten what was true and what wasn't.



apparently, you have as well


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Name one. You are making stuff up.
> 
> 
> 
> Also made up.


George Zimmerman trial: Neighbor testifies Trayvon Martin was straddling Zimmerman moments before fatal gunshot    so much for your ignorance


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> No law against "bringing" guns.  I bring a gun everywhere I go, everyday. There are laws saying you CAN do that.
> 
> I don't see any evidence of the McMichaels _"chasing down" _Arbery, as everybody keeps yammering.  The McMicheals truck was sitting still, and Arbery ran TO IT.


That is because your brain is defective and apparently has no concept of things like beginning, middle, end, before, after, etc.

Or maybe you just can't concentrate or focus on more than one thing at a time.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> He was back at his father house, yet Zimmerman never got that far, and the altercation took place some distance from it.


Ah yes, selective belief, filling in the blanks. Let's look at more of the actual testimony, to dispel your shameless lies. 
.....

Jeantel testified that as he neared the home of his father’s girlfriend, Martin tried to lose Zimmerman.

“And then he said, ‘That N-word is still following me now,’” said Jeantel. “I asked him how the man looked like. He just told me the man looked ‘creepy.’ ‘Creepy, white’ – excuse my language – ‘cracker. Creepy [expletive] cracker.”

Jeantel says she heard Martin talking to Zimmerman in the background of the call.

“He said, ‘Why are you following me for?’ And I heard a hard-breathing man say, ‘What you doing around here?’” said Jeantel.

Jeantel also said she heard a bump from Martin’s headset hitting something and “wet grass sounds.”

“I start hearing a little bit of Trayvon saying, ‘Get off, get off!’” said Jeantel.

- CNN


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> George Zimmerman trial: Neighbor testifies Trayvon Martin was straddling Zimmerman moments before fatal gunshot    so much for your ignorance


You dumbass. That does not support your claim. Like, at all. Because you made up a lie and have nothing to support it.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Cops enforce the law.


Before a crime is committed?


----------



## ElmerMudd (Nov 24, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> Speaking as an old white conservative, and based on what I know of the case, it was obvious that convictions were likely and I’m not in the slightest little bit upset by the verdicts.
> 
> not counting the defendants themselves  and their families and friends, is anybody upset by this verdict?  I don’t believe so.


Possibly the former DA and investigating team from the county are upset. They decided there was no need to press charges. Boy, do they look like racist scum bags. How could they not press charges?


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 24, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Trayvon was beating Zimmermans head against a concrete sidewalk.
> 
> Self defense


Meh, in Aussie, if you shot everybody who was having a brawl, no matter how serious it got, we'd have 10s of 1000s of people shot dead every year. As it stands with latest stats, Aussie had 299 gun deaths in 2019. 14 times less per capita than the US.

Also, if Zimmerman hadn't been following Martin and accosted him, he wouldn't have been getting his arse beat.
He should have either STFU, or gotten the cops involved and not approached Martin.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Before a crime is committed?


Yep. All the time. You see someone acting suspicious? Move them on under loitering legislation, or some other misdemeanour law. Happens all the time.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You dumbass. That does not support your claim. Like, at all. Because you made up a lie and have nothing to support it.


LOL it PROVES a witness testified to Martin beating Zimmerman you braindead?


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 24, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Meh, in Aussie, if you shot everybody who was having a brawl, no matter how serious it got, we'd have 10s of 1000s of people shot dead every year. As it stands with latest stats, Aussie had 299 gun deaths in 2019. 14 times less per capita than the US.
> 
> Also, if Zimmerman hadn't been following Martin and accosted him, he wouldn't have been getting his arse beat.
> He should have either STFU, or gotten the cops involved and not approached Martin.


Now why would someone do that when they can shoot a black guy, claim self defense, and get away with it?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Cops enforce the law.


Before a crime is committed?


Dr Grump said:


> There are no stats that prove or disprove your theory.


There are more stats indicating that the police arrive after a crime has been committed than their attempts to "catch" a known criminal suspect.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> Rambunctious is an example of a Trump minion cooling down his racist rhetoric as he see the majority of society will not accept it.
> There is more and more of Trumpism that the majority of Americans find repulsive as they see the results in society.
> The Trump rats are being chased back into their hole.


Why don't you post my "racist rhetoric" and expose me as the racist that you say I am....I'll be here all night so you have plenty of time to search....


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam  Yay more Black denial and deflection!


Since you're not responding to anything I wrote and are just flitting around like an annoying gnat, stop communicating with me all together unless you actually have a relevant comment to discuss, free of name calling and denigration


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL it PROVES a witness testified to Martin beating Zimmerman you braindead?


That wasn't your claim ya dmbass. You don't even remember what you said 5 minutes ago.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 24, 2021)

I agree with this OTHER than the guy holding the cell phone did nothing wrong. Absurd he was found guilty of murder yet he didn't do a fucking thing. That's bullshit. 

The other two were idiots and got what they deserved. I was 50 50 on what way it would go. I knew KR would walk but these two morons I thought would have a hell of a time getting away with this.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Neither prevent crime the cops are generally called after the crime is committed, which by the way, the laws didn't prevent.
> 
> The laws are only there to tell you what the punishment is for violating them, they rarely if ever PREVENT crimes.


I don't know where you got that from...maybe you watch too many police dramas...try living without cops...move your butt to Portland....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Absurd he was found guilty of murder yet he didn't do a fucking thing. That's bullshit.


Better go brush up on the law then.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Better go brush up on the law then.



So filming is a crime?

I guess that shows my age. I guess it should be called "recording" now.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> So filming is a crime?


Didn't go brush up, did ya?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> They live near me. Come to PG County.


Reported


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> So you're just a regular pussy then.





This from a guy too afraid to even say what state he lives in.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Yep. All the time. You see someone acting suspicious? Move them on under loitering legislation, or some other misdemeanour law. Happens all the time.


That's not what's happening in Seattle.  People are pretty much having their way with the city, the property in it as well as it's residents and cops often will not show up for hours, ,if at all.


----------



## Stann (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood


Lips didn't write that Georgia law conservative rednecks did.


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood


The right decision was made. You can't CHASE ANYONE DOWN with a gun and claim "self defense"  Aubrey was a criminal, but you still can't do what they did


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> I don't know where you got that from...maybe you watch too many police dramas...try living without cops...move your butt to Portland....


Just you're ignorant doesn't mean I need to move.

If LAWS or the Cops prevented crime then why do we still have people being arrested each day, hearings being scheduled, trials being held, new and returned inmates being entered into the jails and prison systems?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Just you're ignorant doesn't mean I need to move.
> 
> If LAWS or the Cops prevented crime then why do we still have people being arrested each day, hearings being scheduled, trials being held, new and returned inmates being entered into the jails and prison systems?


Uh, because they prevent some crime, but not all?


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Just you're ignorant doesn't mean I need to move.
> 
> If LAWS or the Cops prevented crime then why do we still have people being arrested each day, hearings being scheduled, trials being held, new and returned inmates being entered into the jails and prison systems?


Because liberal leaders have backed off on convictions bail and controlling mobs...we need harsher penalties for all crimes...and tougher prisons that make you break big rocks into little rocks...all day long...its too easy to do time...and so criminals are not afraid of going to prison....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Because liberal leaders have backed off on convictions bail and controlling mobs...we need harsher penalties for all crimes...and tougher prisons that make you break big rocks into little rocks...all day long...its too easy to do time...and so criminals are not afraid of going to prison....


Because they generally didn't have good evidence. A lot of people were just plucked from crowds and arrested. Many people were arrested and convicted. 

As for the police not going to all out war mode over small riots: also the correct decision.


----------



## colfax_m (Nov 24, 2021)

To everyone who says that this is the obvious verdict.

Remember, this was swept under the rug. The original prosecutors had no intention of pressing charges.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> To everyone who says that this is the obvious verdict.
> 
> Remember, this was swept under the rug. The original prosecutors had no intention of pressing charges.


And now she has been arrested.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Because they generally didn't have good evidence. A lot of people were just plucked from crowds and arrested. Many people were arrested and convicted.
> 
> As for the police not going to all out war mode over small riots: also the correct decision.


No.... you know better than that...dems and libs inserted politics and race into law and justice....and we will pay with blood just like at that Christmas parade....look at that punk all beefed up from his time behind bars...we are turning crooks into super human crooks...make them work feed them bad food and take away the weight rooms....make them hate prison and they won't return....


----------



## ElmerMudd (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Why don't you post my "racist rhetoric" and expose me as the racist that you say I am....I'll be here all night so you have plenty of time to search....


You seem to be one whose justification of Trump is the end justifies the means. I find that disgusting.
The results, that you like, is way too Trumpian for me. I can buy moderate conservatism not Trumpian conservatism. 
That value system, usually goes hand and hand with racism.
I scanned some of your posts. I did not see any overtly racist. You do not appear to be racist from my very limited check of your posts.
But I find your embrace of Trumpism disgusting and inadvertently emboldens many true racists.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> No.... you know better than that...dems and libs inserted politics and race into law and justice.


Funny, I have watched you do that very thing since I first joined the board. 

I notice you have zero good logic or evidence. Just an angry claim based on your Jr oelwn embarrassing political fetishes. 

So I think I will just let you talk yourself dizzy. You make my points for me better than I ever could.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Funny, I have watched you do that very thing since I first joined the board.
> 
> I notice you have zero good logic or evidence. Just an angry claim based on your Jr oelwn embarrassing political fetishes.
> 
> So I think I will just let you talk yourself dizzy. You make my points for me better than I ever could.


Once its inserted we must deal with it in kind.....


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> No. Was Aubrey defending himself but never had a gun?
> Citizen arrest my arse. Straight out white racist pigs and there are some on here wanting them to go free. Disgusting grubs. Dint ever open their racist mouths again


Racist! Is your standard response whenever you dont get your way

Aubrey was a career criminal who was observed lurking around a unfinished house where he did not belong

Did the father and son overreact?

Yes

But so did Aubrey

All he had to do was stop running away and wait for the cops to show up


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 24, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> You seem to be one whose justification of Trump is the end justifies the means. I find that disgusting.
> The results, that you like, is way too Trumpian for me. I can buy moderate conservatism not Trumpian conservatism.
> That value system, usually goes hand and hand with racism.
> I scanned some of your posts. I did not see any overtly racist. You do not appear to be racist from my very limited check of your posts.
> But I find your embrace of Trumpism disgusting and inadvertently emboldens many true racists.


Trump is not a racist nor is he a bigot....you hate him but just like you can't pin racist on me you won't be able to with Trump...but I can with Biden...he has been a friend of southern racist democrat's for his entire career...

Joe has said many things that would get you and me cancelled....

Thanks for checking my posts...I'm not a racist I served in the Marine Corps. for 25 years...the only color I see is sand and green....A black private saved my life....a Gay doctor saved my leg....lets stop this shit before it blows up the nation we all love....
But thanks Elmer for taking the time to look I appreciate that...kudos to you...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Reported


???


----------



## antiall (Nov 24, 2021)

I am aware that there is already a thread about this.  But I just had to say something.  I figured here would be a good place.  First, whatever happened to Georgia's "Stand Your Ground" law.  I guess it couldn't stand up to black appeasement.  Also, they have arbery on video casing out a construction site.  Was he there just to admire the workmanship?  Or could he have been looking for something to steal later.  If it was a bet, where would you place your money.  The McMichaels knew what he was up to.  Apparently because he wasn't stealing anything at the time, they had no "legal" right to attempt a citizens arrest.  What.  You're going to convict 3 people of murder over a technicality.  And what of the person who just recorded the event.  William Bryan.  Wouldn't he have had to have known a "murder" was going to happen to be convicted as an accomplice?

  Also, it doesn't matter if the McMichaels were justified in attempting a citizens arrest or not.  The point is that Travis McMichael had a gun. Under the universal law of any living being, he had a duty and a RIGHT to not let some aggressive and possibly otherwise criminal take it from him.  Even if it means shooting them!  What the video of the incident clearly shows is that Travis McMichael was acting in self defense. Though if it was me, I would have blown arbery's worthless ass away sooner.  I wouldn't have given him the chance to punch me who knows how many times like Travis did. 

  But now I guess the legal precedent has been set.  If you are a White person with a gun for whatever reason and an aggressive black person tries to take it from you, you are legally obliged to give it to them rather than shoot them to most likely protect your own life.  I know that "blame Whity" has been drilled into most people's brains.  (Incredibly even into many White people's brains)  But in my opinion,  (if I am allowed to have one) anybody who thinks that is how things should work, you are something far worse than a moron.


----------



## excalibur (Nov 24, 2021)

There are sound grounds on appeal.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Didn't go brush up, did ya?



Don't need to. The man was convicted of MURDER. He didn't MURDER anyone. He held a cell phone. It's bullshit and in California he wouldn't even be able to be CHARGED with murder for this.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Don't need to.


You clearly do and clearly have absolutely no idea what is meant by "felony murder". Why are you like this? For read something, instead of wallowing in ignorance.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That wasn't your claim ya dmbass. You don't even remember what you said 5 minutes ago.


reread the post moron.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You clearly do and clearly have absolutely no idea what is meant by "felony murder". Why are you like this? For read something, instead of wallowing in ignorance.



Felony murder is the taking of someone's life intentionally. Whose life did he take?


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

There was no reason for them to bother Aubery in the first place.

What was a black man supposed to think when white men, in Georgia, in a pickup truck, with a shotgun pulled him over? He just assumed they were going to kill him.

And they did kill him.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> reread the post moron.


You need to read your own post again. You are rabid and forgot what you claimed.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

Stann said:


> Lips didn't write that Georgia law conservative rednecks did.


I dont know about that, but it was wrongly applied


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> The right decision was made. You can't CHASE ANYONE DOWN with a gun and claim "self defense"  Aubrey was a criminal, but you still can't do what they did


The third man did not get anywhere near aurbery


----------



## antiall (Nov 24, 2021)

excalibur 

  I agree.  But I don't know how the process works.  Can you bail out of jail until the appeal case has taken place and has been settled?  Though if such things do happen, If the McMichaels weren't bailed out before, I doubt if they will be now. They just shouldn't have been found guilty to begin with.  At least not of murder.  This is like the unjust outcome of the OJ murder trial all over again.  I prefer bloody slaughter to appeasement.


----------



## Pete7469 (Nov 24, 2021)

*I would not have done what those three guys did. I damn sure would not have gotten out of a vehicle with a shotgun and confronted Aubrey.*
*
I might have followed him from a distance, called the cops, kept an eye on him till the cops got there, but these guys fucked up royally, and now they're going to the pen. If it's true from what I heard any of them were former LEO's, they may as well expect for have to fight, fuck, and pay protection for a very long time at a serious expense.

They should have known better.

I don't care about Aubrey's record, if he actually was casing the place and even stole something. 
*
*These guys fucked up simply by chasing and attempting to detain him.


.*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Felony murder is the taking of someone's life intentionally.


Wrong. See what I mean?


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I would bet good money that the average IQ of a gun owner is much lower than rhat of those who do not own guns. Especially with white people.




You would be wrong.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The third man did not get anywhere near aurbery



That's the problem I have. The guy who shot him, sure, even the dude in the truck, his dad. But the guy in ANOTHER CAR filming this encounter and never got near this guy? That's fucking stupid and those lawyers need to appeal NOW.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The third man did not get anywhere near aurbery


Yes convicted of assault. So maybe you just don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Wrong. See what I mean?



No, right. It means you must have committed another felony where someone got killed. He committed no felony in filming this encounter. 

It's all fucking stupid.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

*“You can’t claim self-defense if you are starting the confrontation. This isn’t the Wild West.”*

Thats what the prosecutor said.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 24, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> Possibly the former DA and investigating team from the county are upset. They decided there was no need to press charges. Boy, do they look like racist scum bags. How could they not press charges?


I don’t know. Honestly, I’m aware primarily from reviewing the tapes. Maybe there was more to it. If so, I never caught wind of it.

I have a bias. I think prosecutors should investigate and then, if the evidence warrants, they should prosecute.  Defense attorneys have less flexibility for obvious reasons.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> No, right. It means you must have committed another felony where someone got killed


Not what you said. You just changed lanes.

But you're getting warmer. Not quite there yet though.


----------



## antiall (Nov 24, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> There was no reason for them to bother Aubery in the first place.
> 
> What was a black man supposed to think when white men, in Georgia, in a pickup truck, with a shotgun pulled him over? He just assumed they were going to kill him.
> 
> And they did kill him.



  O gee.  What should arbury have done.  Maybe talk to them?  But he took off like a rabbit.  They have a short video of him doing so.  Usually when somebody runs, it means they are guilty.  Of trespassing at the very least.  So don't play that "race card" BS with me.  Slavery ended a long time ago.  If any blacks since then thought they were being mistreated there, they would have moved out of Georgia a long time ago.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Not what you said. You just changed lanes.
> 
> But you're getting warmer. Not quite there yet though.



Yea, whatever. 

The guy did nothing wrong. It's absurd he was convicted of that. So if I drive by and film someone getting killed I can go to jail? Did the person filming that cop with his knee on that negros neck go to jail? No. Why not?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> The guy did nothing


Yet convicted of five or six felonies, including murder. You clearly have no idea what you are talking about. You seem to be proud of that fact.


----------



## excalibur (Nov 24, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *“You can’t claim self-defense if you are starting the confrontation. This isn’t the Wild West.”*
> 
> Thats what the prosecutor said.




Sure you can when the guy grabs your gun.


----------



## antiall (Nov 24, 2021)

Pete7469 said:


> *I would not have done what those three guys did. I damn sure would not have gotten out of a vehicle with a shotgun and confronted Aubrey.*
> 
> *I might have followed him from a distance, called the cops, kept an eye on him till the cops got there, but these guys fucked up royally, and now they're going to the pen. If it's true from what I heard any of them were former LEO's, they may as well expect for have to fight, fuck, and pay protection for a very long time at a serious expense.
> 
> ...



  You are right.  They did fuck up.  But when arbery attacked a person with a shotgun, he fucked up even worse.  He could have kept running.  But he didn't.  He decided to go into attack mode instead.  Humanity is far better off without somebody lacking any sense to that degree being around.  So Travis actually did humanity a favor.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yet convicted of five or six felonies, including murder. You clearly have no idea what you are talking about. You seem to be proud of that fact.



Yes and I don't agree with anything he was convicted of. False imprisonment? LOL FROM INSIDE HIS OWN CAR? With a cell phone in his hand? If it weren't so serious it would be funny.


----------



## excalibur (Nov 24, 2021)

antiall said:


> O gee.  What should arbury have done.  Maybe talk to them?  But he took off like a rabbit.  They have a short video of him doing so.  Usually when somebody runs, it means they are guilty.  Of trespassing at the very least.  So don't play that "race card" BS with me.  Slavery ended a long time ago.  If any blacks since then thought they were being mistreated there, they would have moved out of Georgia a long time ago.




Yep, they're free to leave America at any time. And we should be willing to pay for them to leave, of course renouncing their  14th Amendment citizenship forever. And watch the crime rates plunge the more of them that accept the offer (blacks, at 12% of the population, are responsible for 50% of murders and at least 33% of violent crimes).

And repeal the 14th Amendment too.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Yes and I don't agree with anything he was convicted of.


So what? You're don't even understand the charges. You might as well disagree with a quantum mechanical Scientist about the spin of a boson. It carries the same weight.


----------



## antiall (Nov 24, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *“You can’t claim self-defense if you are starting the confrontation. This isn’t the Wild West.”*
> 
> Thats what the prosecutor said.


  But you can claim self defense if you are being attacked.  You must have seen the video.  At no point was Travis going toward arbery.  And arbery was actually punching Travis at one point.  Though according to you, Travis was punching arbery in the fist with his face.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Nov 24, 2021)

What amazes me...or NOT...is that a female prosecutor got a conviction.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 24, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> You know what let me tell you something and the fact is I am one of the biggest racist bigots you will ever meet!
> 
> You will hear every type of racial slur you can think of from the N word to using the word Flip when describing a damn Filipino, so let me just put this kindly as can be those three idiots that were found guilt deserve the guilty verdict because they ( at least the father and son ) chased down a man of color and provoked a confrontation with him that got him killed just because he was not the right skin color in Waycross!
> 
> ...



I had to look TWICE to see which "biggest racial bigot" was writing this..  You could get a warning for impersonating a racist bigot. 

Personally, I think that a couple weeks AFTER the story broke, most people who screamed innocence and stayed up all night looking at video frame to frame on USMB trying to "find a hammer in his hand that he STOLE from the construction site"  --- MOST of these trogs realized how this SHOULD end..  And MOST of THEM have pedigreed racist bigot papers.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam I posted a simple straightforward fact that information about Arbrey's mental health and criminal record were not allowed and you deflected with an irrelevant cherry picked list of White killers. Tone down your anger and make relevant posts.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 24, 2021)

antiall said:


> I am aware that there is already a thread about this. But I just had to say something. I figured here would be a good place. First, whatever happened to Georgia's "Stand Your Ground" law. I guess it couldn't stand up to black appeasement. Also, they have arbery on video casing out a construction site. Was he there just to admire the workmanship? Or could he have been looking for something to steal later. If it was a bet, where would you place your money. The McMichaels knew what he was up to. Apparently because he wasn't stealing anything at the time, they had no "legal" right to attempt a citizens arrest. What. You're going to convict 3 people of murder over a technicality. And what of the person who just recorded the event. William Bryan. Wouldn't he have had to have known a "murder" was going to happen to be convicted as an accomplice?



Except there was no evidence he was stealing anything or doing anything other than going on a jog.  You know, something white people can do and take for granted. 

There's no "stand your ground" issue here.  If anyone had a stand your ground defense, it was Aubery for being  chased down. 



antiall said:


> Also, it doesn't matter if the McMichaels were justified in attempting a citizens arrest or not. The point is that Travis McMichael had a gun. Under the universal law of any living being, he had a duty and a RIGHT to not let some aggressive and possibly otherwise criminal take it from him. Even if it means shooting them! What the video of the incident clearly shows is that Travis McMichael was acting in self defense. Though if it was me, I would have blown arbery's worthless ass away sooner. I wouldn't have given him the chance to punch me who knows how many times like Travis did.



A jury didn't see it that way...  They saw three rednecks chase down and murder a black man. 



antiall said:


> But now I guess the legal precedent has been set. If you are a White person with a gun for whatever reason and an aggressive black person tries to take it from you, you are legally obliged to give it to them rather than shoot them to most likely protect your own life. I know that "blame Whity" has been drilled into most people's brains. (Incredibly even into many White people's brains) But in my opinion, (if I am allowed to have one) anybody who thinks that is how things should work, you are something far worse than a moron.



Well, simple enough. you could pass common sense gun laws and not worry about this sort of thing. 

Or you could try not chasing the man down, because that was stupid.


----------



## Peace (Nov 24, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> I had to look TWICE to see which "biggest racial bigot" was writing this..  You could get a warning for impersonating a racist bigot.
> 
> Personally, I think that a couple weeks AFTER the story broke, most people who screamed innocence and stayed up all night looking at video frame to frame on USMB trying to "find a hammer in his hand that he STOLE from the construction site"  --- MOST of these trogs realized how this SHOULD end..  And MOST of THEM have pedigreed racist bigot papers.



As I wrote you don’t chase down someone and let the law deal with it…

In the end they Cowboy themselves into jail and I will not lose sleep over it…


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> That's fucking stupid and those lawyers need to appeal NOW.


I hope they do

Unfortunately the black robes in that state are probably as spineless as the DA and jury


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 24, 2021)

Pete7469 said:


> *I would not have done what those three guys did. I damn sure would not have gotten out of a vehicle with a shotgun and confronted Aubrey.*
> 
> *I might have followed him from a distance, called the cops, kept an eye on him till the cops got there, but these guys fucked up royally, and now they're going to the pen. If it's true from what I heard any of them were former LEO's, they may as well expect for have to fight, fuck, and pay protection for a very long time at a serious expense.
> 
> ...


Pete I agree, and that was my opinion when I first saw this case, and the event that led up to the case.

I am a little taken back however, otherwise about the videographer being convicted of a murder charge if he didn't actually participate in the actual detainment, harassment or demise of Arbery in which ultimately would have led to his death in the situation.

If a person videos an event, and I'm guessing does so for evidentiary purposes, otherwise just encase law enforcement requires that video for a clear picture of what happened, then just because you video taped or created such critical evidence for later use in an investigation and/or court case, then how are you charged for murder in such a way because you were the one that video taped the event ?? I know these questions were probably answered in the trial, but unfortunately I didn't get to watch the entire trial.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes convicted of assault. So maybe you just don't know what you are talking about.


I’m entitled to my opinion and I think its a pretty good one


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> I’m entitled to my opinion and I think its a pretty good one


Who isn't? And of course you do, else you would have a different opinion.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> There is no evidence that anybody sought out anybody to murder them.  Please do not repeat media propaganda/hysteria/idiocy.


Intentionally placing oneself in harm’s way, provoking a confrontation, and murdering the person with whom one provoked the confrontation is not ‘self-defense.’


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 24, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Except there was no evidence he was stealing anything or doing anything other than going on a jog.  *You know, something white people can do and take for granted.*
> 
> There's no "stand your ground" issue here.  If anyone had a stand your ground defense, it was Aubery for being  chased down.
> 
> ...


Where do you live, in the middle of war torn Chicago, otherwise where black folks or white folks best not get caught out jogging in some communities ?

Trust me when I say that their are plenty of black's, and plenty of white's who jog peacefully and safely in America without incident everyday....... Everything isn't about race joe-duh.....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 24, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Well, that's according to Zimmerman. Then again, if Zimmerman minded his own damn business, Martin would still be alive.
> 
> Racist scumbags are racist scumbags I guess.


Correct.

The same is true of Rittenhouse, he should have stayed in Illinois and minded his own business.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> IOW, you're talking out of your ass.


Stop acting stupid.  You did not grow up in a cave...did you?


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 24, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Intentionally placing oneself in harm’s way, provoking a confrontation, and murdering the person with whom one provoked the confrontation is not ‘self-defense.’


*BAZINGA!*


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 24, 2021)

westwall said:


> You would be wrong.


Why does Alec Baldwin come to mind


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

Felony murder and malice murder​Georgia does not have degrees of murder but has malice and felony murder.
Under Georgia law, *malice murder* refers to when someone causes the death of another person "unlawfully and with malice aforethought, either express or implied."
Express malice involves a "deliberate intention" to take the life of another human. Malice is implied when the killing is unprovoked and "all the circumstances of the killing show an abandoned and malignant heart."


A *felony murder* is committed when a person causes the death of another person while committing a felony. To be convicted of felony murder, the person must be convicted of the underlying felony









						What were the charges, what could be the sentences in the murder of Ahmaud Arbery?
					

A jury found three white Georgia men guilty on an array of charges in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery. Learn more about the charges and sentencing.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> So you arent going to admit you are a liar when you said 80% of floridians own a gun?  Figures.


He’s a well-known and infamous liar.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 24, 2021)

Now that all 3 suspected white supremacists who lynched Ahmaud Arbery have been found guilty,there should also be federal charges against:

_*the police who did not render aid to Arbery 
*city officials who were complicit in the cover up 
*the ppl who held onto the lynching footage_


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> not true all, when dispatch told Zimmerman that he headed back to his truck and Martin attacked him from ambush


It is true and Zimmerman was not ambushed while heading back to his truck.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Unlike you some of us know the facts and not the bullshit you make up.


No, you don't know the facts.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No, you don't know the facts.


Nobody does, which is why Zimmerman was acquitted. If there was cell video of Zimmerman putting his hands on the kid first (or even trying), he would be rotting in prison right now. If there was video of Martin running him down and attacking him, he would have easily been acquitted. Instead they jur had to focus only on what it knew to be fact and the very small time frame around the death. Like, 30 seconds. In that 30 seconds, Zimmerman is being attacked by Martin.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

The Irish Ram said:


> Racists don't take family vacations with black friends and their family.  For one thing, racist don't have black friends.  How often did you see KKK Senator Robert Byrd-D hanging out with his black buddy?  And, what did Biden say again about _you people turning our schools into jungles if we let you in?_
> 
> If those leftist idiots tell you to go north, you go north_.  _Take a tip from a friend, yes, a non-racist friend, the next time they say north, head south...


trump is a racist.  I never voted for Robert Byrd. I won't be listening to a racist telling me how somebody is not racist according to them. You are so fucking ignorant that you can't see the racism in your comments. Nobody has to tell me shit.  I have lived long enough to know when I  see a racist.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> The fatherless problem as the source for social deviance is as empirical as the sunrise.


No it isn't.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Me, and 80% of Florida residents who carry guns.











			Culture 2022


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Nov 24, 2021)

Coyote said:


> If they get off, that is way wrong.


Imagine how disappointed the leftists are. Nobody to scream racism at. No reason to Burn Loot Murder. Keep an eye on the MSM to manufacture some type of outrage. Watch the leftists eat it up.


----------



## Ringtone (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> The Rittenhouse case is over. There is no comparison. What it took to get to this case shows that our justice system is fucked up.


Ahhhhhh, shut up.  You don't care about justice.  You wanted an innocent man convicted.  It's all about race with you.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> trump is a racist.  I never voted for Robert Byrd. I won't be listening to a racist telling me how somebody is not racist according to them. You are so fucking ignorant that you can't see the racism in your comments. Nobody has to tell me shit.  I have lived long enough to know when I  see a racist.


Hardly.  If you don't see one when you look in the mirror then you are incapable of identifying one elsewhere...


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nobody does, which is why Zimmerman was acquitted. If there was cell video of Zimmerman putting his hands on the kid first (or even trying), he would be rotting in prison right now. If there was video of Martin running him down and attacking him, he would have easily been acquitted. Instead they jur had to focus only on what it knew to be fact and the very small time frame around the death. Like, 30 seconds. In that 30 seconds, Zimmerman is being attacked by Martin.


Martin not being there and unable to tell his side of the story was pretty big. In that 30 seconds Zimmerman was on the ground gettig whipped, nobody knows how that started and Zimmerman was certainly not going to admit to killing someone .


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Imagine how disappointed the leftists are. Nobody to scream racism at. No reason to Burn Loot Murder. Keep an eye on the MSM to manufacture some type of outrage. Watch the leftists eat it up.


You seem to be the only one disappointed.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Ringtone said:


> Ahhhhhh, shut up.  You don't care about justice.  You wanted an innocent man convicted.  It's all about race with you.


It been all aboutv race with you for your entire life. So just quit pretending.  That guy was not innocent.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

The Irish Ram said:


> Hardly.  If you don't see one when you look in the mirror then you are incapable of identifying one elsewhere...


What you call racism is blacks holding whites accountble for what has happened and continues to happen in America . I know what a racist is. That's why I  say you are one.

Because according to people like you, what happened to Arbery doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

antiall said:


> O gee.  What should arbury have done.  Maybe talk to them?  But he took off like a rabbit.  They have a short video of him doing so.  Usually when somebody runs, it means they are guilty.  Of trespassing at the very least.  So don't play that "race card" BS with me.  Slavery ended a long time ago.  If any blacks since then thought they were being mistreated there, they would have moved out of Georgia a long time ago.





antiall said:


> Usually when somebody runs, it means they are guilty.



Or jogging.


----------



## armadei (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> What you call racism is blacks holding whites accountble for what has happened and continues to happen in America . I know what a racist is. That's why I  say you are one.
> 
> Because according to people like you, what happened to Arbery doesn't happen anymore.



Holding whites accountable is justice, but holding blacks accountable is racist. Got it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Martin not being there and unable to tell his side of the story was pretty big. In that 30 seconds Zimmerman was on the ground gettig whipped, nobody knows how that started and Zimmerman was certainly not going to admit to killing someone .


Yep. And it shows our laws are broken a bit. Zimmerman should have been held culpable in some way simply for following the kid and initiating the confrontation.  Once again, fastest shot wins. Murrica


----------



## theHawk (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yep. And it shows our laws are broken a bit. Zimmerman should have been held culpable in some way simply for following the kid and initiating the confrontation.  Once again, fastest shot wins. Murrica


You can always move to Cuba or North Korea.


----------



## Stann (Nov 24, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A black man died.  They had to be found guilty.


Three white adult men with guns hunted down one young black kid. Claiming citizens arrest even though there was no crime.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> What you call racism is blacks holding whites accountble for what has happened and continues to happen in America . I know what a racist is. That's why I  say you are one.
> 
> Because according to people like you, what happened to Arbery doesn't happen anymore.


Blah blah blah white people.  You have no idea what a racist is.
Whites, Indians, blacks enslaved blacks.  Whites freed them.  Whites gave them equal rights under the law.

Blacks are responsible for their stations in life, not whites.  72% of black women are left to raise their children alone. Usually with 0 financial help from baby daddy. < that label alone should piss you off. 72% of them.  And those children? Your children do not know their own fathers.  So, mother and children grow up in subpar conditions and the song just repeats, generation after generation.  You shoot each other for target practice, you steal others property, you promote violence and the rest of you don't give enough of a shit but to sit around and blame whites for your misfortune.  You are not my responsibility.

Grow the fuck up and take accountability for the bad choices blacks continue to make...


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> What you call racism is blacks holding whites accountble for what has happened and continues to happen in America . I know what a racist is. That's why I  say you are one.
> 
> Because according to people like you, what happened to Arbery doesn't happen anymore.





Hey, dumbshit.  When you call people "cracker" that is not holding anyone accountable for past crimes, that is YOU, being a racist douchebag, and a bitch to boot.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 24, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Imagine how disappointed the leftists are. Nobody to scream racism at. No reason to Burn Loot Murder. Keep an eye on the MSM to manufacture some type of outrage. Watch the leftists eat it up.


No. Unlike you old neocon, fat male trailer trash, most normal people are happy to see justice done. We don't care that much about the colour of the skin, we care about the action. Three pieces of trailer trash are heading to jail. Good job. Next time they watch an action movie, maybe they'll realise it's just a movie, and not try and play it out in real life.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

theHawk said:


> You can always move to Cuba or North Korea.


And so can you. So maybe stop your whining.


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And so can you. So maybe stop your whining.





But you want this country to be like them.

Normal, thinking people, don't


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood


Justice served.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

westwall said:


> But you want this country to be like them.
> 
> Normal, thinking people, don't


No, sorry. Go find your scary commie boogeyman elsewhere old man.


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, sorry. Go find your scary commie boogeyman elsewhere old man.




Don't have to.  You, and yours are the enemy.  Anyone with a brain can see that


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

westwall said:


> Don't have to.  You, and yours are the enemy.  Anyone with a brain can see that


Ooh, the enemy. Scary. *cuckoo*
.
.
.
.
*cuckoo*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

Without the video , no trial. No charges.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

armadei said:


> Holding whites accountable is justice, but holding blacks accountable is racist. Got it.


No you don't get it.  You are trying a false equivalence.  Blacks have not done to whites what whites have done to blacks.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

westwall said:


> Hey, dumbshit.  When you call people "cracker" that is not holding anyone accountable for past crimes, that is YOU, being a racist douchebag, and a bitch to boot.



When I get called names you will get called names.  So just stop ignoring what you and the other whites do.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

The Irish Ram said:


> Blah blah blah white people.  You have no idea what a racist is.
> Whites, Indians, blacks enslaved blacks.  Whites freed them.  Whites gave them equal rights under the law.
> 
> Blacks are responsible for their stations in life, not whites.  72% of black women are left to raise their children alone. Usually with 0 financial help from baby daddy. < that label alone should piss you off. 72% of them.  And those children? Your children do not know their own fathers.  So, mother and children grow up in subpar conditions and the song just repeats, generation after generation.  You shoot each other for target practice, you steal others property, you promote violence and the rest of you don't give enough of a shit but to sit around and blame whites for your misfortune.  You are not my responsibility.
> ...


Everything you say here is wrong.

You keep pretending that slavery was it. We faced aparthheid and today we see laissez faire racism from the likes of you.

A report titled _“Fathers’ Involvement With Their Children: United States, 2006–2010,”_ was published by the Centers for Disease Control in the National Health Report on December 20, 2013. The findings dispute the opinions of those who have decided they can paint black culture in moral terms that American history shows that whites have refused to hold themselves to. The findings in this study debunk the standard racist white narrative to the point that it is miseducation, misinformation, lies, or whatever word you want to give to the purposeful deception provided to describe a race of people. Some of the findings are as follows:

_A higher percentage of fathers who lived with their children under age 5 fed or ate meals with them daily—72% compared with 7.9% of fathers with noncoresidential children. A higher percentage of fathers living apart from their children did not feed or eat meals with them at all in the last 4 weeks—43% compared with 0.8% of fathers with coresidential children. Variation by Hispanic origin and race was seen in the percentages of coresidential fathers who ate meals with their children every day. Specifically, Hispanic fathers were less likely to eat meals with their children every day (64%) than were non-Hispanic white (74%) or non-Hispanic black (78%) fathers.

There was a significant difference by Hispanic origin and race among fathers with coresidential children: Black fathers (70%) were most likely to have bathed, dressed, diapered, or helped their children use the toilet every day compared with white (60%) and Hispanic fathers (45%).

A higher percentage of Hispanic fathers aged 15–44 (52%) had not played with their noncoresidential children in the last 4 weeks compared with white (30%) and black (25%) fathers. 

Larger percentages of Hispanic (82%) and white (70%) fathers had not helped their noncoresidential children with homework at all in the last 4 weeks compared with black fathers (56%)._

Pew Research estimates that 67 percent of black dads who do not live with their kids see them at least once a month, compared to 59 percent of white dads and 32 percent of Hispanic dads. Evidence shows that a number of black dads are living apart from their kids because of inequality and poverty with it’s root cause….WHITE RACISM. The racist assumption that African-American men place less or no value on parenting is just one more excuse used to deny problems created by racism. The research showed that black men placed high importance on being a father who provides emotional, discipline, guidance and financial support for his children.

I am black.  I know what racism is because I've faced it. You have not. I actually know what the problem is. I'm not white looking for a way to deny what whites have done to cause the problems like you do.  So you grow up so you can understand  that the choices of racist white policy makers has been the problem.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Two of the gun rights organizations I'm a member of have issued statements in support of the Rittenhouse verdict and I now have to reconsider my options.
> 
> There is the letter of the law and the spirit of the law and I keep seeing both of them getting stomped when it comes to how self-defense is defined.


It's defined by somebody defending themself, as in both the Rittenhouse and McMichaels cases. What's the problem ?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Everything you say here is wrong.
> 
> You keep pretending that slavery was it. We faced aparthheid and today we see laissez faire racism from the likes of you.
> 
> ...


You have faced the opposite of racism. You have been the BENEFICIARY of racism - Affirmative Action, Biden's American Rescue Plan, Obama's Promise Program, CRT, etc.  Whites are who have faced racism.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Affirmative Action


Reminds me of vaccine mandates, in a way. An unfortunate thing to have to do, since too many people just won't do better because we pointed at them and said ,"Do Better!"  Strange how that works.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Are you one of those pussies that has to carry a gun with them everywhere?


You're one of the dummies who doesn't.  Whatcha gonna do when these guys decide to go though your pockets ? Offer them a lollipop ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You're one of the dummies who doesn't.  Whatcha gonna do when these guys decide to go though your pockets ? Offer them a lollipop ?
> 
> View attachment 568142


So that happens to you? What do you keep in your pockets? Valuable, ancient trinkets? The souls of conquered USMB posters?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> That is because your brain is defective and apparently has no concept of things like beginning, middle, end, before, after, etc.
> 
> Or maybe you just can't concentrate or focus on more than one thing at a time.


NO, it's because I saw the VIDEO of the whole event that is related to the murder charge, and didn't get conned by leftist media's red herring babbling about driving around in a truck.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> NO, it's because I saw the VIDEO of the whole event that is related to the murder charge


Oh, then you can just post it right here, right now. 

The floor is yours.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So that happens to you? What do you keep in your pockets? Valuable, ancient trinkets? The souls of conquered USMB posters?


THIS is what I keep in my pocket...and you should too.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh, then you can just post it right here, right now.
> 
> The floor is yours.


I've been posting it all day.  Where have you been ? In a closet ?

See Post # 8.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> THIS is what I keep in my pocket...and you should too.
> 
> View attachment 568145


I don't ever feel the need to carry. I could, but I don't. People moving about as I do, where I do, aren't being mugged or raped. Where do you live? Not chalking this up to my superior judgment in where I live, or anything. It's just that I don't have these problems.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Before a crime is committed?
> 
> There are more stats indicating that the police arrive after a crime has been committed than their attempts to "catch" a known criminal suspect.


All the more reason for civilians to be armed, and ready to stop criminals.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I've been posting it all day.  Where have you been ? In a closet ?
> 
> See Post # 8.


You're senile, gramps. Post #8 isn't your post and it doesn't contain any videos.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I don't ever feel the need to carry. I could, but I don't. People moving about as I do, where I do, aren't being mugged or raped. Where do you live? Not chalking this up to my superior judgment in where I live, or anything. It's just that I don't have these problems.


Not until you do...then it's too late.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I've been posting it all day.  Where have you been ? In a closet ?
> 
> See Post # 8.


Post #8 is not even your post.





__





						Decision reached in Arbrey case
					

https://www.courttv.com/title/court-tv-live-stream-web/  Verdict to be announced shorty.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Just repost the video. Thanks. Remember, the video you are reposting is intended, by you, to support the following:

*They didn't drive around in a truck.*

That's all. That's the only claim you managed to articulate, in this comment by you:




protectionist said:


> NO, it's because I saw the VIDEO of the whole event that is related to the murder charge, and didn't get conned by leftist media's red herring babbling about driving around in a truck



And, go.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Faun said:


> You're senile, gramps. Post #8 isn't your post and it doesn't contain any videos.


I got interrupted and didn't finish my post. Video is in Post # 8 in the thread >> Do Liberals Ever Report Anything Correctly ?

It's also in this thread - Post # 427


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Post #8 is not even your post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did I say the words >>"*They didn't drive around in a truck." 
Post # please.*


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> When I get called names you will get called names.  So just stop ignoring what you and the other whites do.





I don't call you anything but stupid.  And I NEVER use racist epithets.

YOu DO.  

Because you ARE a racist.


----------



## armadei (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No you don't get it.  You are trying a false equivalence.  Blacks have not done to whites what whites have done to blacks.



A black man just mowed down 62 white people with a goddamn SUV. Shut the ever loving fuck up.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I got interrupted and didn't finish my post. Video is in Post # 8 in the thread >> Do Liberals Ever Report Anything Correctly ?
> 
> It's also in this thread - Post # 427


LOL

Poor, senile gramps. Life is rough on you, I know. Regardless, yes, they chased him down. It wasn't just the moment Travis parked his truck in the middle of the lane while standing in the middle of the other lane with a shotgun pointed at Arbery -- it was the 4+ minutes leading up to that moment where they drove after him and prevented him leaving their neighborhood.


----------



## armadei (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Evidence shows that a number of black dads are living apart from their kids because of inequality and poverty with it’s root cause….WHITE RACISM.



Yeah... it's white people's fault that baby-daddy don't stick around.  

You are a fucking lunatic.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

westwall said:


> I don't call you anything but stupid.  And I NEVER use racist epithets.
> 
> YOu DO.
> 
> Because you ARE a racist.


Of course you don't.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

armadei said:


> Yeah... it's white people's fault that baby-daddy don't stick around.
> 
> You are a fucking lunatic.


No, that would be you.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 24, 2021)

_"Trayvon Martin had a father. Jordan Davis had a father. Michael Brown had a father. Tamir Rice had a father. Having a father won’t protect black boys from America. "_
*Mychal Denzel Smith*​*Ahmaud Arbery had a father. Fatherless homes is not the problem.*


----------



## armadei (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No, that would be you.



I'm not the one making the completely asinine claim that black fathers not sticking by their children is the fault of white people.

And you've yet to explain to me why you haven't moved out of this incredibly racist nation and to a non-white country.


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Of course you don't.





Find one post of mine where I use a racist term.

Just one will do.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 25, 2021)

armadei said:


> Holding whites accountable is justice, but holding blacks accountable is racist. Got it.


No, you don’t ‘got it.’

What’s racist is hunting down a black man and killing him because you ‘think’ did may have done something wrong.

What’s racist is presuming a black man is guilty absent any evidence, killing him, and making a false, bad faith claim of ‘self-defense.’


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 25, 2021)

armadei said:


> A black man just mowed down 62 white people with a goddamn SUV. Shut the ever loving fuck up.


And he’s being held accountable.

Wrong again.


----------



## armadei (Nov 25, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No, you don’t ‘got it.’
> 
> What’s racist is hunting down a black man and killing him because you ‘think’ did may have done something wrong.
> 
> What’s racist is presuming a black man is guilty absent any evidence, killing him, and making a false, bad faith claim of ‘self-defense.’



My comment wasn't referencing Arbrey, moron. Try to keep up.


----------



## armadei (Nov 25, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And he’s being held accountable.
> 
> Wrong again.



And immediately, here you are being a moron again and not following the context of the conversation.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Poor, senile gramps. Life is rough on you, I know. Regardless, yes, they chased him down. It wasn't just the moment Travis parked his truck in the middle of the lane while standing in the middle of the other lane with a shotgun pointed at Arbery -- it was the 4+ minutes leading up to that moment where they drove after him and prevented him leaving their neighborhood.


FALSE!  The 4+ minutes leading up to that moment where Arbery ATTACKED Travis, is just the lamebrain, media red herring, designed to villainize the McMichaels.  This is what the media wants you to think is important.

It might be if the charge we're talking about was stalking (and even that would be a stretch). But the charges are murder & manslaughter, thereby connected to the shooting .  That has only to do with (for the 50th time), Arbery CHOOSING to turn left (which he didn't have to), and ATTACK Travis, fight with him, and try to wrest the shotgun out of Travis' hands.  Clear cut self-defense.

Could easily be overturned in an appeal case, IF that trial hinges on evidence, rather than politics, and the 2 to 1 ratio of blacks to white population, in Brunswick.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 25, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.


What a crock of shit...(the verdict)..


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 25, 2021)

IM2 said:


> _"Trayvon Martin had a father. Jordan Davis had a father. Michael Brown had a father. Tamir Rice had a father. Having a father won’t protect black boys from America. "_
> *Mychal Denzel Smith*​*Ahmaud Arbery had a father. Fatherless homes is not the problem.*


Martin had a criminal no good pos of father-------who didn't even have a home who was mooching off his stupid girlfriend living in her house.


----------



## Stormlover (Nov 25, 2021)

Say what you will but if Arbrey had just chosen to follow the law and not "cased" or committed crimes within this town, he'd be a live today. Sure, you can say that the jury is right to convict these men but Arbrey screwed up also and invited this on himself.


----------



## Stormlover (Nov 25, 2021)

armadei said:


> Yeah... it's white people's fault that baby-daddy don't stick around.
> 
> You are a fucking lunatic.


Feminism is a western idea that has done a great deal of damage to the family and stability of society through its destruction. I will lay some blame at the Frankfurt school.


----------



## Stormlover (Nov 25, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Martin had a criminal no good pos of father-------who didn't even have a home who was mooching off his stupid girlfriend living in her house.


Maybe they should teach their children 1. Not to commit crimes that invite police and 2. not to attempt to beat people up. I say 2. as sometimes the person you're attacking has a weapon. We do live in the most armed nation on earth...


----------



## Pete7469 (Nov 25, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Pete I agree, and that was my opinion when I first saw this case, and the event that led up to the case.
> 
> I am a little taken back however, otherwise about the videographer being convicted of a murder charge if he didn't actually participate in the actual detainment, harassment or demise of Arbery in which ultimately would have led to his death in the situation.
> 
> If a person videos an event, and I'm guessing does so for evidentiary purposes, otherwise just encase law enforcement requires that video for a clear picture of what happened, then just because you video taped or created such critical evidence for later use in an investigation and/or court case, then how are you charged for murder in such a way because you were the one that video taped the event ?? I know these questions were probably answered in the trial, but unfortunately I didn't get to watch the entire trial.


*Yeah, I didn't watch it either. Just from the initial reports I figured these guys did stupid with with malice.*
*
I wouldn't care if Aubrey had a long rap sheet like George Kirby Floyd, was on dope, stole a cordless drill and was fleeing the scene of the crime. Chasing him down and confronting him was not their job. They injected themselves into a police matter at that point. This wasn't a case where no police were going to  show up, such a Kenosha because the government ordered police to give a leftist mob free reign and ordinary civilians were forced to protect private property. It was a circumstance where nothing of value had been touched, there was no reason to believe there was no police response available, and they had the ability to maintain a safe distance while reporting the location of their "suspect".
*
*It's easy enough to assume these guys would have also not given a gringo or even a beaner a second look.


.*


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 25, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Where do you live, in the middle of war torn Chicago, otherwise where black folks or white folks best not get caught out jogging in some communities ?
> 
> Trust me when I say that their are plenty of black's, and plenty of white's who jog peacefully and safely in America without incident everyday....... Everything isn't about race joe-duh.....



I wouldn't know.  I often went jogging in Humboldt Park, which was not a great neighborhood in the 1990's, never had an incident.  

Crime in Chicago is bad right now, but nowhere near as bad per capita as Cleveland, Detroit, St. Louis or NOLA. 

This man was murdered for jogging while black, period.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> "'I just told him to run,' Rachel told the court, adding that she heard a 'hard-breathing man' in the background.
> 
> The pair then got cut off and when she called him back he told her he was back at his father's fiancee's house and he thought he had lost the man."
> 
> ...


If Martin had made it to his fathers house he would still be living. And that picture of Zimmerman's head doesn't show who started the fight. His girlfriend tell him to run shows that Zimmerman was the aggressor. I know you love to beloeve the lie of the violent black thug,  but Zimmerman was the thug, he got away with murder.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL it PROVES a witness testified to Martin beating Zimmerman you braindead?


Martin did not attack Zimmerman. A man was following hi just like they followed Rittenhouse.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Trump is not a racist nor is he a bigot....you hate him but just like you can't pin racist on me you won't be able to with Trump...but I can with Biden...he has been a friend of southern racist democrat's for his entire career...
> 
> Joe has said many things that would get you and me cancelled....
> 
> ...



_“ Laissez Faire Racism involves persistent negative stereotyping of African Americans, a tendency to blame blacks themselves for the black-white gap in socioeconomic standing, and resistance to meaningful policy efforts to ameliorate America's racist social conditions and institutions”._

You do this all the time.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> You seem to be one whose justification of Trump is the end justifies the means. I find that disgusting.
> The results, that you like, is way too Trumpian for me. I can buy moderate conservatism not Trumpian conservatism.
> That value system, usually goes hand and hand with racism.
> I scanned some of your posts. I did not see any overtly racist. You do not appear to be racist from my very limited check of your posts.
> But I find your embrace of Trumpism disgusting and inadvertently emboldens many true racists.


_“ Laissez Faire Racism involves persistent negative stereotyping of African Americans, a tendency to blame blacks themselves for the black-white gap in socioeconomic standing, and resistance to meaningful policy efforts to ameliorate America's racist social conditions and institutions”._

This is what you see in trumpism.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 25, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
> 
> 
> Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with
> ...



Don't call me "shorty"!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 25, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> ALL black people are criminals?
> 
> The saying "snitches get stitches" originated within the U.S. Department of Justice, actually the bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives more generally referred to these days as the ATF (and in the words of the News Boys "My Kind of Party"!), so no it's not what you claim it to be nor hardly 100% black criminal.





"It's Time for Police to Start Snitching - The Atlantic"​https://www.theatlantic.com › ideas › archive › 2018/05
 Americans _have_ talked constantly about a no-_snitch black culture_ hampering police investigations, leaving violent criminals on the streets.



You have a great deal of learning to do.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 25, 2021)

IM2 said:


> My inadequacies include being better educated than you.
> 
> No one is going to answer the bullshit you pulled from townhall that has nothing to do with the topic.
> 
> Why is herpostrs not deleted?




Wanna compare educational CVs???

I am articulate enough to destroy you, with metronomic regularity, without ever needing vulgarity. That alone should answer any educational challenge.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 25, 2021)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> What the heck is your problem? You're such a negative poster.




How can truth be 'negative'???

You mean  my accurate and correct posts run counter to everything you 'learned' in government school.


Time for you to grow up and face reality.
I'd be happy to provide a reading list, a curriculum, that might aid you in seeing the light....

....just say the word.




BTW.....Pink Floyd was wrong about _We don't need no education_

You sure do.....that's why I'm here.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Because liberal leaders have backed off on convictions bail and controlling mobs...we need harsher penalties for all crimes...and tougher prisons that make you break big rocks into little rocks...all day long...its too easy to do time...and so criminals are not afraid of going to prison....


Personally I think the human element should be removed entirely from the system, that an algorithym should be used to determine a repeat offenders's fate.

There is a case making it's way through the system now where a 15 year old girl thought it would be funny to "bump" a jogger with her car.  She hit and killed him and come to find out he was not her first victim although I'm not sure the other jogger died.  The victim's wife has been fighting tooth and nail to have this 15 year old tried as an adult but the prosecutor's office is adamant that this type of case is exactly what the juvenile yesterday system was designed for, that young, undeveloped minds cannot anticipate the consequences of their actions.  I on the other hand, have a problem with excusing their behavior as they're just too immature to understand and change the punishment portion to one based on not just what they did but the actual harm inflicted.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> That is because your brain is defective and apparently has no concept of things like beginning, middle, end, before, after, etc.
> 
> Or maybe you just can't concentrate or focus on more than one thing at a time.


Oh and laws tell you want you CAN'T do, not what you can.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

antiall said:


> I am aware that there is already a thread about this.  But I just had to say something.  I figured here would be a good place.  First, whatever happened to Georgia's "Stand Your Ground" law.  I guess it couldn't stand up to black appeasement.  Also, they have arbery on video casing out a construction site.  Was he there just to admire the workmanship?  Or could he have been looking for something to steal later.  If it was a bet, where would you place your money.  The McMichaels knew what he was up to.  Apparently because he wasn't stealing anything at the time, they had no "legal" right to attempt a citizens arrest.  What.  You're going to convict 3 people of murder over a technicality.  And what of the person who just recorded the event.  William Bryan.  Wouldn't he have had to have known a "murder" was going to happen to be convicted as an accomplice?
> 
> Also, it doesn't matter if the McMichaels were justified in attempting a citizens arrest or not.  The point is that Travis McMichael had a gun. Under the universal law of any living being, he had a duty and a RIGHT to not let some aggressive and possibly otherwise criminal take it from him.  Even if it means shooting them!  What the video of the incident clearly shows is that Travis McMichael was acting in self defense. Though if it was me, I would have blown arbery's worthless ass away sooner.  I wouldn't have given him the chance to punch me who knows how many times like Travis did.
> 
> But now I guess the legal precedent has been set.  If you are a White person with a gun for whatever reason and an aggressive black person tries to take it from you, you are legally obliged to give it to them rather than shoot them to most likely protect your own life.  I know that "blame Whity" has been drilled into most people's brains.  (Incredibly even into many White people's brains)  But in my opinion,  (if I am allowed to have one) anybody who thinks that is how things should work, you are something far worse than a moron.


None of that is true.  If you read and UNDERSTAND basic gun laws and those regarding self-defense all you have to remember is that you can't be the one who started the shit.  If you did and you feel you life is in imminent danger go ahead and use it to defend yourself but you will NOT be able to claim "self-defense" as an affirmative defense to counter why you killed someone.

Unless your last name starts with a U and ends with a E


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> You would be wrong.


Well there are the regular gun owners and then there are the loud and proud you'll get my guns when you pry them from my cold dead hands bubbas


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

antiall said:


> O gee.  What should arbury have done.  Maybe talk to them?  But he took off like a rabbit.  They have a short video of him doing so.  Usually when somebody runs, it means they are guilty.  Of trespassing at the very least.  So don't play that "race card" BS with me.  Slavery ended a long time ago.  If any blacks since then thought they were being mistreated there, they would have moved out of Georgia a long time ago.


It is in no one's best interest to talk to strangers under circumstances such as these - 3 men against 1 (double if you're a female),, they' following or pacing you in a vehicle presumably to keep you sight, they have weapons.

This is common sense "When You Go Outdoors By Yourself - 101"


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 25, 2021)

IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT said:


> Didn't the jury get the Rittenhouse memo?  Randomly shooting people is perfectly legal.  Do Georgia crackers even know how to jury?



I see Jess is an idiot in addition to being an accountant?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 25, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> He didn't do anything.  He didn't participate in any way.


He filmed it which was their undoing!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 25, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> Trump refused to denounce the criminal behavior of racists in Charlottesville. That many other actions emboldened racists everywhere.
> Racists in Charlottesville, Minneapolis, Georgia and throughout the country are finding the temperance for racism touted by Trump will result in spending time in jail.


Bullshit!  Why do you lie?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 25, 2021)

Who_Me? said:


> These three goat ropers are dumber than a box of rocks.  They claim self-defense when they had the guns and Arbery was unarmed.
> 
> *Oh wait, that fits the Rittenhouse case as well. *  Hmmmm.



That's a lie!


----------



## surada (Nov 25, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Bullshit!  Why do you lie?



Trump said about Charlotte that there were good people on both sides.


----------



## Desperado (Nov 25, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Difference between the two trials?
> 
> Kyle was able to defend himself, Arbrey wasn't.
> 
> had Kyle not been armed, he would likely be as dead as Arbrey.


The difference was that Kyle did not shoot any blacks


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 25, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> To everyone who says that this is the obvious verdict.
> 
> Remember, this was swept under the rug. The original prosecutors had no intention of pressing charges.


Another indication of the system working, that prosecutor was also arrested and will be tried for her role in this.

I would not mind seeing the laws massively changed for prosecutors though, they are FAR to lax on allowing prosecutors to make decisions that are more geared to improving ones career than they are for obtaining justice and I doubt whatever time she may have to serve will really be adequate in my opinion.  Honestly, she should serve just as long as they do.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nobody does, which is why Zimmerman was acquitted. If there was cell video of Zimmerman putting his hands on the kid first (or even trying), he would be rotting in prison right now. If there was video of Martin running him down and attacking him, he would have easily been acquitted. Instead they jur had to focus only on what it knew to be fact and the very small time frame around the death. Like, 30 seconds. In that 30 seconds, Zimmerman is being attacked by Martin.


And dead men tell no tales.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 25, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Pete I agree, and that was my opinion when I first saw this case, and the event that led up to the case.
> 
> I am a little taken back however, otherwise about the videographer being convicted of a murder charge if he didn't actually participate in the actual detainment, harassment or demise of Arbery in which ultimately would have led to his death in the situation.
> 
> If a person videos an event, and I'm guessing does so for evidentiary purposes, otherwise just encase law enforcement requires that video for a clear picture of what happened, then just because you video taped or created such critical evidence for later use in an investigation and/or court case, then how are you charged for murder in such a way because you were the one that video taped the event ?? I know these questions were probably answered in the trial, but unfortunately I didn't get to watch the entire trial.


Well, that is what the jury is for.  IF you were just recording the incident, then you would be just fine.  The jury here obviously thought that he was an accessory to the actions taken that day and there is nothing that I have see to justify questioning that verdict.

It seems they thought he was not recording a group doing something but rather recording something they were doing together.


----------



## Desperado (Nov 25, 2021)

So what this verdict says is that you can have a Neighborhood Watch but "Watch" is the operative word,  If you do anything more than "watch" like trying to stop the criminal you will be severly punisheed.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 25, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Correct.
> 
> The same is true of Rittenhouse, he should have stayed in Illinois and minded his own business.


Bullshit.

You do not get to determine what another's 'business' is or where they can be.  When Rittenhouse retreated, it was clear he was not the aggressor.  When Arbury retreated, it was also clear he was not the aggressor.  Just liken those that Rittenhouse shot AND those that chased down Arbury, they were guilty of trying to assault someone.  Arbury was murdered, Rittenhouse was lucky enough that he was able to defend himself.  if only Arbury could have done the same he would still be alive and these three idiots would have taken his place. 

And I cannot see how that would be a worse outcome.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

The Irish Ram said:


> Blah blah blah white people.  You have no idea what a racist is.
> Whites, Indians, blacks enslaved blacks.  Whites freed them.  Whites gave them equal rights under the law.
> 
> Blacks are responsible for their stations in life, not whites.  72% of black women are left to raise their children alone. Usually with 0 financial help from baby daddy. < that label alone should piss you off. 72% of them.  And those children? Your children do not know their own fathers.  So, mother and children grow up in subpar conditions and the song just repeats, generation after generation.  You shoot each other for target practice, you steal others property, you promote violence and the rest of you don't give enough of a shit but to sit around and blame whites for your misfortune.  You are not my responsibility.
> ...


One of the programs to assist mothers raising their children REQUIRED that the father be removed from the home. in order to receive food, housing and other benefits.

Then you all turn around use that as a bludgeon?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 25, 2021)

IM2 said:


> You don't get to commit more crimes because there are more of you. That's a sorry excuse that needs to stop.


That's not an excuse, moron.  It is a stone-cold fact!


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Everything you say here is wrong.
> 
> You keep pretending that slavery was it. We faced aparthheid and today we see laissez faire racism from the likes of you.
> 
> ...


And dont' forget the system REQUIRED the father be removed from the the home in order for the mother to receive assistance for her children.  How fucking duplicitous and hypocritical are these peopole.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 25, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> If you would have paid any attention to the trial, you wouldn't be surprised.


If you paid no attention to the trial whatsoever you would not be surprised.

Really, these things usually are not surprising in the least.  Day one it was likely Rittenhouse was going to be acquitted under self defense and these three would go to jail for a long time.  The video evidence in both trials and the actual established facts were pretty clear to anyone that bothered to look at them with a clear head.


Most of the people surprised are the ones that demanded a certain outcome based on politics and those that drunk the swill that the media calls 'facts' but are bullshit lies.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

armadei said:


> Yeah... it's white people's fault that baby-daddy don't stick around.
> 
> You are a fucking lunatic.





IM2 said:


> No, that would be you.


They made it a requirement that the father couldn't be in the home,so yeah it kind of is, even if not 100% of the time.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 25, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> The defense lawyers were not that good in this case.
> They had the evidence and ability to successfully argue...but it just didn't happen.
> 
> I see it getting overturned on appeal.


Not a chance.


----------



## colfax_m (Nov 25, 2021)

FA_Q2 said:


> Another indication of the system working, that prosecutor was also arrested and will be tried for her role in this.
> 
> I would not mind seeing the laws massively changed for prosecutors though, they are FAR to lax on allowing prosecutors to make decisions that are more geared to improving ones career than they are for obtaining justice and I doubt whatever time she may have to serve will really be adequate in my opinion.  Honestly, she should serve just as long as they do.


It wasn’t the system that lead to this but massive media attention, without which it is doubtful any of this would have come to light.  

I don’t consider media as part of the system working.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 25, 2021)

surada said:


> Trump said about Charlotte that there were good people on both sides.



That's about half of what he said.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 25, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> He filmed it which was their undoing!


He also hit him with his vehicle while herding him


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  The 4+ minutes leading up to that moment where Arbery ATTACKED Travis, is just the lamebrain, media red herring, designed to villainize the McMichaels.  This is what the media wants you to think is important.
> 
> It might be if the charge we're talking about was stalking (and even that would be a stretch). But the charges are murder & manslaughter, thereby connected to the shooting .  That has only to do with (for the 50th time), Arbery CHOOSING to turn left (which he didn't have to), and ATTACK Travis, fight with him, and try to wrest the shotgun out of Travis' hands.  Clear cut self-defense.
> 
> Could easily be overturned in an appeal case, IF that trial hinges on evidence, rather than politics, and the 2 to 1 ratio of blacks to white population, in Brunswick.


LOLOLOLOL 

Poor, senile gramps. 

Moron, that 4+ minute chase to detain him was their defense. You really have no clue what the fuck you're talking about. Without that 4+ minutes where they attempted to enforce a citizen's arrest, Travis has no excuse for why HD got out of his Truck and pointed a shotgun at Arbery. Dumbfuck, it why they were convicted because they couldn't convince the jury they were legally authorized to conduct a citizen's arrest. Meaning pulling the shotgun on Arbery gave Arbery the legal right to defend his own life; which he attempted to do.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2021)

Stormlover said:


> Say what you will but if Arbrey had just chosen to follow the law and not "cased" or committed crimes within this town, he'd be a live today. Sure, you can say that the jury is right to convict these men but Arbrey screwed up also and invited this on himself.


Huh? What law did Arbery break?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No you don't get it.  You are trying a false equivalence.  Blacks have not done to whites what whites have done to blacks.


"Done" as in past tense, but you thrive to hold onto the past for the purpose of using it for political power, and for the jockeying of that political power into your favor correct ? Is it for nefarious reasons because you simply hate whitey, and this regardless of any forward progress that has been made over the past century or years ??

Problem is for you though, and for those who are like you, is that your racism has since been noted all due to the scrupulous and nefarious ways that we have since been learning about your character with everyone of your anti-whitey postings, otherwise learning from you how black's who might be like you can be just as racist if not more so, and how one can also be a black supremacists in life just as well. 

Your fake cries of alledged "racism" as being everywhere, is being used in order to hide your own racism by attacking what you claim is racism, even if it has to be created or suggested by you when it's not the case these days in most all cases being debated.

We have now seen that certain things or narratives are being pushed for political purposes, and for political power, and this is regardless of how bad the narratives are or might be in character of, and next we see how they are being twisted and made excuses for constantly even after the fake or suggested created narratives or bull crap ends up failing big time. 

We see this in many cases, that in those you might make excuses for, well they aren't always holding up to what one might (at the least), figure should be decent cultural standard's to be lived by across-the-board, and this regardless of one's economic status in life or in a lot of instances based upon their created cultural beliefs in life. 

Otherwise what is found is that some aren't holding up to a decency standard that wildly you might suggest to us is a more better standard that we should adopt and live by, yet this would be in contrast to our American cultural standard's in which we all (blacks or whites) try to keep, and live by that have worked (proven). 

So what it appears is that it is now suggested that we should give up our standard's for a much lesser set of standard's in order to be more inclusive, but even so, it seems that you might want a degraded cultural standard or thing to be accepted by the masses across-the-board, and without any questioning of such a thing these days, even when it doesn't work, but why, why do you and other's seek this when you know it's not right ?? What is the hopes of your end game here ??

It won't be happening (none of it), unless character's, action's, standard's, and cultural changes for the better across-the-board, are being sought after by everyone, and then they are agreed upon by the majority of Americans regardless of race. 

Everyone has seen the bull crap now, and they know this bull crap now, yet the brainwashing of the masses has been quite affective over time, and it is being pushed by those who are like you with specific agenda's in play. Raise your standard's, and stand up for those standard's, so this way you won't be attempting to stand up for those things that you know won't fly, but you seem to think that you have to do anyway.

It's all about character, and never about race IM2. Understand this, and you will be a huge American voice for the cause of good to become the norm for those you support in America for the coming years. Teach them right instead of in the ways of wrong. Check your racism at the door if it is hindering you, and free yourself from it so you can truly help others.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> Moron, that 4+ minute chase to detain him was their defense. You really have no clue what the fuck you're talking about. Without that 4+ minutes where they attempted to enforce a citizen's arrest, Travis has no excuse for why HD got out of his Truck and pointed a shotgun at Arbery. Dumbfuck, it why they were convicted because they couldn't convince the jury they were legally authorized to conduct a citizen's arrest. Meaning pulling the shotgun on Arbery gave Arbery the legal right to defend his own life; which he attempted to do.


As usual, your posts are a total mess, and on this issue they are the worst ever.
1. The defense has nothing to do with what you call a "chase".  It is simply that Arbery ATTACKED Travis, and Travis was compelled to defend himself.
2.  Look at the video. Travis did not point a shotgun at Arbery until after Arbery had attacked him, which then was a 100% legal action (including shooting Arbery).
3.  Travis doesn't need an excuse to get out of his truck, Anybody is entitled to stay in a vehicle or leave a vehicle whenever they wish.
4.  The shooting (which is what the trial was about) has nothing to do with "citizen arrest". It was a murder trial, having to do with the shooting (caused by Arbery's ATTACK).
5.  Travis did not_ "pull the shotgun on Arbery"_, he merely held it in his hand, well before Arbery got to the truck, and under Georgia law, he has a 100% right to do that.
6.  Arbery changing his direction of jogging, and turning left (toward Travis), and lunging at Travis, and punching Travis, is why Travis had a  _"legal right to defend his own life; which he attempted to do" _by shooting Arbery.
7.  The reason _"why they were convicted", _is because, as in the Slager/Scott case, just like N. Charleston, SC, Brunswick GA is a heavily black majority voting population (60% black ; 32% white), and this is what the case managers respond to.  That + the threat of riots, if the McMichaels were acquitted, which of course, they should have been.

I should be charging you $$$ for the service of cleaning up the Post 792 idiotic mess you left here, and setting it straight.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 25, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Are you one of those pussies that has to carry a gun with them everywhere?





IM2 said:


> trump is a racist.  I never voted for Robert Byrd. I won't be listening to a racist telling me how somebody is not racist according to them. You are so fucking ignorant that you can't see the racism in your comments. Nobody has to tell me shit.  I have lived long enough to know when I  see a racist.


Closet racist like to tell you what racist are like.  Then there are some that just blatantly spew racist hate...not caring what others think.  The trump regime asked for those racist to crawl from under their rocks.  Remember this?

trump to the Proud Boys:  "Stand Back and Stand By"

That made the Proud Boys celebrities in the White Supremacist world.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 25, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> It wasn’t the system that lead to this but massive media attention, without which it is doubtful any of this would have come to light.
> 
> I don’t consider media as part of the system working.


You can argue a counterfactual but the reality is, when this prosecutor tried to cover shit up they went to jail for it.

If her trial lets her off the hook you may have a point but stating it would not have happened is just finding a way to fit this in a narrative.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> As usual, your posts are a total mess, and on this issue they are the worst ever.
> 1. The defense has nothing to do with what you call a "chase".It is simply that Arbery ATTACKED Travis, and Travis was compelled to defend himself.
> 2.  Look at the video, travis did not point a shotgun at Arbery unti after Arbery had attacked him, which then was a 100% legal action (including shooting Arbery).
> 3.  Travis doesn't need an excise to get out of his truck, Anybody is entitled to stay in a vehicle or leave a vehicle whenever thy wish.
> ...


I have never read more lies in one post before!  Amazing!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> As usual, your posts are a total mess, and on this issue they are the worst ever.
> 1. The defense has nothing to do with what you call a "chase".It is simply that Arbery ATTACKED Travis, and Travis was compelled to defend himself.
> 2.  Look at the video, travis did not point a shotgun at Arbery unti after Arbery had attacked him, which then was a 100% legal action (including shooting Arbery).
> 3.  Travis doesn't need an excise to get out of his truck, Anybody is entitled to stay in a vehicle or leave a vehicle whenever thy wish.
> ...



The more you post, the more it's obvious that you either missed, or ignored, about 90% of the trial.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 25, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Why does Alec Baldwin come to mind


IDK....maybe you are Gay.  That is okay....


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

I would like WillHaftawaite to explain what in my Post # 795 he disagrees with.
Name one thing.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> The more you post, the more it's obvious that you either missed, or ignored, about 90% of the trial.


I don't need to see ANY of the kangaroo trial. And neither does anybody else. All anybody needs to see is the video.




Faun said:


> Huh? What law did Arbery break?


Assault & battery, and attempted murder.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You're one of the dummies who doesn't.  Whatcha gonna do when these guys decide to go though your pockets ? Offer them a lollipop ?
> 
> View attachment 568142


It's amazing how these individual's ignore the fact that we have both good and evil in our world, and that evil is out to destroy good whenever or where it can find that good. It can be suttle or blatant, so to believe a lie in hopes to put one's guard down in these times, uhhh is really a blatant attempt by these leftist in hopes to intimidate the masses with their rhetoric in hopes to convince us that evil doesn't exist.

I want to differ with that ridiculous thinking.


----------



## surada (Nov 25, 2021)

norwegen said:


> Didn't someone watch the incident from her window?



Nope. The jury couldn't convict Zimmerman. He was the only witness.


----------



## surada (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I don't need to see ANY of the kangaroo trial. And neither does anybody else. All anybody needs to see is the video.
> 
> 
> Assault & battery, and attempted murder.



Why do you carry a gun everywhere you go? Do you live in a slum or dangerous neighborhood?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

IM2 said:


> _"Trayvon Martin had a father. Jordan Davis had a father. Michael Brown had a father. Tamir Rice had a father. Having a father won’t protect black boys from America. "_
> *Mychal Denzel Smith*​*Ahmaud Arbery had a father. Fatherless homes is not the problem.*


Cherry picking for effect eh ?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> It's amazing how these individual's ignore the fact that we have both good and evil in our world, and that evil is out to destroy good whenever or where it can find that good. It can be suttle or blatant, so to believe a lie in hopes to put one's guard down in these times, uhhh is really a blatant attempt by these leftist in hopes to intimidate the masses with their rhetoric in hopes to convince us that evil doesn't exist.
> 
> I want to differ with that ridiculous thinking.


Very true.  They concoct these leftist scenarios, portray them as reality (for them), and then slowly absorb them as if they were real.  Sick.


----------



## surada (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Martin was NOT "unarmed".  If you attack somebody with a gun, you are armed with his gun as much as he is.  Also, there is no such thing a unarmed. A ballpoint pen can be a deadly weapon stuck in someone's eye,  A rock or sharp stick can be picked up off the ground almost anywhere. A belt or a cord from blinds, can be used to strangle someone.  Any one of a number of liquids can be used, if thrown in someone's eyes. A size advantage is a weapon of sorts.



Damn, you must be scared to death.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You're one of the dummies who doesn't.  Whatcha gonna do when these guys decide to go though your pockets ? Offer them a lollipop ?
> 
> View attachment 568142


Like I said, dumbass, I've been held up at gunpoint by two robbers at the same time.  I gave them what I had.  I never carry cash on me anyway so that wasnt an issue.  Yes, they did use my credit card at a nearby gas station.  I simply called my credit card/bank to cancel the cards and got the charges reversed.  So I lost nothing.

I'll be you'd try to shoot your way out of it, thinking you can take out 2 armed people before they could take you out at close range.  That's how stupid you are.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

surada said:


> Why do you carry a gun everywhere you go? Do you live in a slum or dangerous neighborhood?


Define a slum or dangerous neighborhood. Who is the majority occupant's of a slum or dangerous neighborhood in America ? Define them by character and not race. Thanks


----------



## surada (Nov 25, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Define a slum or dangerous neighborhood. Who is the majority occupant's of a slum or dangerous neighborhood in America ? Define them by character and not race. Thanks



Every town has them.. You'll know it when you see it.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I would like WillHaftawaite to explain what in my Post # 795 he disagrees with.
> Name one thing.


You asked for it, not that you will care. Your mind is made up.



protectionist said:


> 2. Look at the video. Travis did not point a shotgun at Arbery until after Arbery had attacked him, which then was a 100% legal action (including shooting Arbery).


You can't see how he is holding the shotgun, because he is behind the truck door til Arbrey comes around the front of the truck.



protectionist said:


> The shooting (which is what the trial was about) has nothing to do with "citizen arrest". It was a murder trial, having to do with the shooting (caused by Arbery's ATTACK).



It's apparent, to most, that Arbrey was trying to remove the shotgun from the shooters hands, VERY possibley to keep from getting shot.



protectionist said:


> Travis did not_ "pull the shotgun on Arbery"_, he merely held it in his hand, well before Arbery got to the truck, and under Georgia law, he has a 100% right to do that.



Again, you have no proof, other than the defendants say-so, how he was holding the shotgun



protectionist said:


> The reason _"why they were convicted", _is because, as in the Slager/Scott case, just like N. Charleston, SC, Brunswick GA is a heavily black majority voting population (60% black ; 32% white), and this is what the case managers respond to. That + the threat of riots, if the McMichaels were acquitted, which of course, they should have been.


Race, and the possibility of riots,  had nothing to do with the decision.

(Except for those making excuses)

As I stated before, you missed, or ignored, about 90% of the trial. your uneducated posts make that obvious.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Like I said, dumbass, I've been held up at gunpoint by two robbers at the same time.  I gave them what I had.  I never carry cash on me anyway so that wasnt an issue.  Yes, they did use my credit card at a nearby gas station.  I simply called my credit card/bank to cancel the cards and got the charges reversed.  So I lost nothing.
> 
> I'll be you'd try to shoot your way out of it, thinking you can take out 2 armed people before they could take you out at close range.  That's how stupid you are.


Cherry picking scenarios or situation's is a child's game. Join reality, and then get back with us.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

surada said:


> Every town has them.. You'll know it when you see it.


Define them for me in detail.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

surada said:


> Why do you carry a gun everywhere you go? Do you live in a slum or dangerous neighborhood?


ANY neighborhood is dangerous.  People are killed all the time in neighborhoods where houses all are valued at over $1/2 Million.









						Oklahoma man shot, killed in upscale neighborhood
					

OKLAHOMA CITY – Police are investigating after a man was murdered in front of his half-million dollar home. On Wednesday morning, officers were called to an upscale neighborhood near N.W. 150…




					kfor.com
				












						New clues revealed in upscale D.C.-area murder
					

A brief, chilling voicemail could hold answers in the brutal killing of a family and its housekeeper as police seek out a person of interest




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Martin did not attack Zimmerman. A man was following hi just like they followed Rittenhouse.


Followed Rittenhouse eh ?? ROTFLMBO.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 25, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Cherry picking scenarios or situation's is a child's game. Join reality, and then get back with us.


That was reality.  Let me guess.  You're another pussy that has to carry a gun around with them everywhere in order to feel safe?   That is the America you want.  Where everyone has to carry a gun around with them.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> ANY neighborhood is dangerous.  People are killed all the time in neighborhoods where houses all are valued at over $1/2 Million.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOu ready to spout more lies today?  You never gave the link or confirmed you were lying when you said 80% of florida residents own a gun.


----------



## Orangecat (Nov 25, 2021)

Dead guy is still dead. As we learned in the Rittenhouse case, it's not smart to attack armed individuals.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

IM2 said:


> If Martin had made it to his fathers house he would still be living. And that picture of Zimmerman's head doesn't show who started the fight. His girlfriend tell him to run shows that Zimmerman was the aggressor. I know you love to beloeve the lie of the violent black thug,  but Zimmerman was the thug, he got away with murder.


Hmmm, so was Martin profiled as being a violent black thug ? Now what on earth would have caused that to happen in America ?? Is it a myth that the violent black thug exist in America ?  Maybe white's should start creating a new myth that violent white racist don't exist, and this way innocent white's will no longer be mistaken for them.

Sadly both exist, and sadly the innocent are sometimes mistaken for them.

It's up to the rest of us to not succumb to the lies that everyone must be one or the other, especially when both are a minority in society on whole. The majority must be wise to the constant bull crap, and wise to the false narratives created in hopes to put us all into categories for targeting by groups in these ways.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Like I said, dumbass, I've been held up at gunpoint by two robbers at the same time.  I gave them what I had.  I never carry cash on me anyway so that wasnt an issue.  Yes, they did use my credit card at a nearby gas station.  I simply called my credit card/bank to cancel the cards and got the charges reversed.  So I lost nothing.
> 
> I'll be you'd try to shoot your way out of it, thinking you can take out 2 armed people before they could take you out at close range.  That's how stupid you are.


You are so  brain that you don't even know how lucky you were. You easily could have been killed, and you think everything is OK.   You need to watch the crime documentary shows on TV (48 Hours, Dateline, Court TV, or any of the shows on the Justice Channel), that show people who were killed only because they stupidly didn't have a gun to defend themselves, even in their own home, or car.

Someday you will meet up with the wrong guy, and unarmed and defenseless against his weapon, you'll be dead.  On your tombstone, will be 2 words > DAMN FOOL.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No, you don’t ‘got it.’
> 
> What’s racist is hunting down a black man and killing him because you ‘think’ did may have done something wrong.
> 
> What’s racist is presuming a black man is guilty absent any evidence, killing him, and making a false, bad faith claim of ‘self-defense.’


"Hunting" down a black man eh ? How long did the hunt take, and what methods were used to finally entrap the black man after what would be in your mind a very extensive hunt to bag the prize ? Do you see how stupid you sound ? But of course you have to have dramatic effect for your rube's, so the word "HUNT" will stand eh ?


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> As usual, your posts are a total mess, and on this issue they are the worst ever.
> 1. The defense has nothing to do with what you call a "chase".  It is simply that Arbery ATTACKED Travis, and Travis was compelled to defend himself.
> 2.  Look at the video. Travis did not point a shotgun at Arbery until after Arbery had attacked him, which then was a 100% legal action (including shooting Arbery).
> 3.  Travis doesn't need an excuse to get out of his truck, Anybody is entitled to stay in a vehicle or leave a vehicle whenever they wish.
> ...


^^^ a senile curmudgeon who apparently didn't watch the trial where the defense tried to justify pulling a shotgun on Arbery based on their belief Arbery was a potentially armed criminal they were trying to detain until police arrived.


----------



## surada (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You are so  brain that you don't even know how lucky you were. You easily could have been killed, and you think everything is OK.   You need to watch the crime documentary shows on TV (48 Hours, Dateline, Court TV, or any of the shows on the Justice Channel), that show people who were killed only because they stupidly didn't have a gun to defend themselves, even in their own home, or car.
> 
> Someday you will meet up with the wrong guy, and unarmed and defenseless against his weapon, you'll be dead.  On your tombstone, will be 2 words > DAMN FOOL.



LOLOL.. Maybe you watch too much TV.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> ^^^ a senile curmudgeon who apparently didn't watch the trial where the defense tried to justify pulling a shotgun on Arbery based on their belief Arbery was a potentially armed criminal they were trying to detain until police arrived.


Post 802 (including the video) already refuted this jerky jibberish before it was even posted.

Maybe you cant read. For the 2nd time, Travis did not_ "pull a shotgun" _on anyone.  He had it with him (which is fully his legal right under Georgia law) well before Arbery even arrived to the truck, You're an idiot.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

surada said:


> LOLOL.. Maybe you watch too much TV.


Surely you don't watch enough of it - the TRUE crime shows.


----------



## surada (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Surely you don't watch enough of it - the TRUE crime shows.



Do you have a wife and family?


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I would like WillHaftawaite to explain what in my Post # 795 he disagrees with.
> Name one thing.


Poor, senile gramps.

You said...

_"Travis did not "pull the shotgun on Arbery", he merely held it in his hand, well before Arbery got to the truck, and under Georgia law, he has a 100% right to do that."_​
That's not true. Travis pointed his gun at Arbery while Arbery was still running towards the truck.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

surada said:


> Damn, you must be scared to death.


No, just enough to be secure wherever I go, unlike foolish unarmed people who are totally INsecure, and vulnerable.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> Huh? What law did Arbery break?


DO NOT ALLOW this thread of thought.  It is wrong.

If Arbury was eating babies in the basement of that building it would still not justify anything done in this case.  Allowing the focus on the past foibles of victims is a habit that needs to go away.  What 'crimes' he may or may have been going on about is immaterial.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

surada said:


> Do you have a wife and family?


That's my business, my family's business, and none of yours.


----------



## surada (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> That's my business, my family's business, and none of yours.



You seem obsessed... and never know much about the issues. Trump is isolated and obsessed as well.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I don't need to see ANY of the kangaroo trial. And neither does anybody else. All anybody needs to see is the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Assault & battery, and attempted murder.





protectionist said:


> I don't need to see ANY of the kangaroo trial.



Then stay ignorant.

assault and battery?  Attempted murder?

That was the McMichaels, not Arbrey.

Don't bother to respond.

your idiocy is making me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Post 802 (including the video) already refuted this jerky jibberish before it was even posted.
> 
> Maybe you cant read. For the 2nd time, Travis did not_ "pull a shotgun" _on anyone.  He had it with him (which is fully his legal right under Georgia law) well before Arbery even arrived to the truck, You're an idiot.


LOLOL 

Travis McMichael himself said he did. Too bad you didn't watch the trial or you would have known that.

Hysterically, you think posters here should believe your senile hallucinations over the word of Travis McMichael as he defended his actions.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I don't need to see ANY of the kangaroo trial. And neither does anybody else. All anybody needs to see is the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Assault & battery, and attempted murder.


You are right, we did not really need to see the trial.  The video shoed quite clearly they were guilty as hell.  The trial was really so that they could bring a defense to show why it was not so cut and dry.  

Of course, there was no defense as it was obvious that following Arbury was against the law, trying to detain him was against the law, threatening force to detain him was against the law and finally, the result of all those unlawful actions, this led to shooting Arbury dead and becoming a murderer.

They looked guilty as hell before the trial.  After the trial, it looked even worse.

But I do not expect you to get it.  You and IM2 are 2 peas at the opposite side of a pod.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 25, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Then stay ignorant.
> 
> assault and battery?  Attempted murder?
> 
> ...


lol.  

Play with racists, get covered in shit.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> You said..._"Travis did not "pull the shotgun on Arbery", he merely held it in his hand, well before Arbery got to the truck, and under Georgia law, he has a 100% right to do that."_
> 
> That's not true. Travis pointed his gun at Arbery while Arbery was still running towards the truck.


Tell us at point on the VIDEO (on the time bar) what you describe here is showing.

Don't bother. There is NO POINT on the video that shows that. At about 0.15, you can see Travis standing next to the truck, but you cannot see a shotgun.  If Travis had been pointing the shotgun at Arbery, you would see it protruding out from his image.  Doesn't happen.  Apparently Travis had the shotgun held upright, as soldiers do when they're standing at attention. 

Even if you slow the video down to its slowest speed (.25), there still is no pointing of a gun at Arbery, before he attacked Travis. You lie.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

FA_Q2 said:


> You are right, we did not really need to see the trial.  The video shoed quite clearly they were guilty as hell.  The trial was really so that they could bring a defense to show why it was not so cut and dry.
> 
> Of course, there was no defense as it was obvious that following Arbury was against the law, trying to detain him was against the law, threatening force to detain him was against the law and finally, the result of all those unlawful actions, this led to shooting Arbury dead and becoming a murderer.
> 
> ...


You must be hallucinating. The video shows Arbery ATTACKING Travis, punching him, and Travis shooting Arbery in self-defense.  Simple as that.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Dead guy is still dead. As we learned in the Rittenhouse case, it's not smart to attack armed individuals.


Which is exactly what dumbass Arbery did.  You are correct.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Tell us at point on the VIDEO (on the time bar) what you describe here is showing.
> 
> Don't bother. There is NO POINT on the video that shows that. At about 0.15, you can see Travis standing next to the truck, but you cannot see a shotgun.  If Travis had been pointing the shotgun at Arbery, you would see it protruding out from his image.  Doesn't happen.  Apparently Travis had the shotgun held upright, as soldiers do when they're standing at attention.
> 
> Even if you slow the video down to its slowest speed (.25), there still is no pointing of a gun at Arbery, before he attacked Travis. You lie.


LOLOLOLOL 

You prove over and over and over again just how senile you are, gramps.

You're posting a grainy video which at times, pans off of Travis to where you don't see him at all to claim you don't see Travis pointing his gun at Arbery.

But you don't know that Travis testified under oath that he did in fact point his gun at Arbery as he ran towards him and the truck.

But keep posting this debunked nonsense -- every time you do, you reveal how out of touch you are with reality.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You must be hallucinating. The video shows Arbery ATTACKING Travis, punching him, and Travis shooting Arbery in self-defense.  Simple as that.


LOLOL 

Yeah, Arbery attacked the guy who threatened his life by pointing a shotgun at him. It's called, "self defense."


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You must be hallucinating. The video shows Arbery ATTACKING Travis, punching him, and Travis shooting Arbery in self-defense.  Simple as that.


LOL

Says you, the senile curmudgeon who didn't even watch the trial.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> YOu ready to spout more lies today?  You never gave the link or confirmed you were lying when you said 80% of florida residents own a gun.


You have no evidence that I was lying, so   
I heard 80% from a few sources on TV. You have your sources.  Nothing shows yours are necessarily any better than mine.


----------



## surada (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You must be hallucinating. The video shows Arbery ATTACKING Travis, punching him, and Travis shooting Arbery in self-defense.  Simple as that.



You should have watched the trial and listened to the testimony instead of watching True Crime.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, Arbery attacked the guy who threatened his life by pointing a shotgun at him. It's called, "self defense."


3rd time now dense one > Travis did NOT point a shotgun at Arbery, before Arbery ATTACKED him.  LOL. Are you dense ?  ]

The video confirms what I said.  Even at 1/4 speed.

You are making a mockery of yourself.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You have no evidence that I was lying, so
> I heard 80% from a few sources on TV. You have your sources.  Nothing shows yours are necessarily any better than mine.


The actual trial trumps any of your sources.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> 3rd time now dense one > Travis did NOT point a shotgun at Arbery, before Arbery ATTACKED him.  LOL. Are you dense ?  ]
> 
> The video confirms what I said.  Even at 1/4 speed.
> 
> You are making a mockery of yourself.


LOLOL 

He said he did, ya fuckin' retard. Who do you think is going to believe you over him?

And no, I'm making a fool out of you. Keep it up, I'm enjoying this.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

surada said:


> You should have watched the trial and listened to the testimony instead of watching True Crime.


You should have watched the video, instead of watching the kangaroo "trial", designed to accomodate a 60% black population.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> The actual trial trumps any of your sources.


HA HA >  what a fool you are.  The sources post was about the *% of gun ownership in Florida, *not the trial, you idiot.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> He said he did, ya fuckin' retard. Who do you think is going to believe you over him?
> 
> And no, I'm making a fool out of you. Keep it up, I'm enjoying this.


The VIDEO is the point of reference, and it shows Travis NOT pointing a gun at Arbery, until after Arbery ATTACKED him.  Game, set, match.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> HA HA >  what a fool you are.  The sources post was about the *% of gun ownership in Florida, *not the trial, you idiot.


LOLOL 

And in the trial you didn't bother to watch, Travis testified he pointed his gun at Arbery as Arbery approached him and the truck. He went into detail how Arbery was heading towards him on the driver's side, but then veered towards the passenger side *after pointing his gun at Arbery.*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Where did I say the words >>"*They didn't drive around in a truck."
> Post # please.*


In your incoherent post I quoted. It's the only thing near an assertion or claim you managed to cobble together. But feel free to try to better articulate what you were actually trying to say.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> The VIDEO is the point of reference, and it shows Travis NOT pointing a gun at Arbery, until after Arbery ATTACKED him.  Game, set, match.


LOLOL 

Dumbfuck, he admitted he pointed the gun.









						Man who shot Arbery testifies: ‘He had my gun. He struck me’
					

BRUNSWICK, Ga. (AP) — The man who fatally shot Ahmaud Arbery spoke publicly about the killing for the first time Wednesday, testifying at his murder...




					whdh.com
				




_McMichael testified that he pointed his gun at Arbery — saying his intent was to get him to back off — and Arbery then turned and ran around the passenger side._​


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You should have watched the video, instead of watching the kangaroo "trial", designed to accomodate a 60% black population.











						Travis McMichael testifies Ahmaud Arbery was "just running" and did not threaten him before fatal encounter
					

The defense rested its case after the jury heard testimony from Travis McMichael, the man who fired the fatal shots.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> The VIDEO is the point of reference, and it shows Travis NOT pointing a gun at Arbery, until after Arbery ATTACKED him.


Lie. The video clearly shows him get out of the truck and point the gun at him. Sorry dude... you are too late with your lies. Off to prisonthey go.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Says you, the senile curmudgeon who didn't even watch the trial.


How do you know I didn't watch the trial ?  Actually, I did see it, and I posted a video of it in this thread, including the part where Travis said _"I was ATTACKED."_


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lie. The video clearly shows him get out of the truck and point the gun at him. Sorry dude... you are too late with your lies. Off to prisonthey go.


FALSE! It most certainly does NOT show that. You lie.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 25, 2021)

Stormlover said:


> Say what you will but if Arbrey had just chosen to follow the law and not "cased" or committed crimes within this town, he'd be a live today. Sure, you can say that the jury is right to convict these men but Arbrey screwed up also and invited this on himself.


Blame the victim – a true classic from the racist right.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> FALSE! It most certainly does NOT show that. You lie.


Except it does, it was shown to the court and corroborated by testimony form the murderers. I dontknow what else to tellyou, besides the fact that you are embarrassing yourself and clearly don't know much about this.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

surada said:


> You seem obsessed... and never know much about the issues. Trump is isolated and obsessed as well.


I have no need to address derangement, including how things "seem" to liberals.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> How do you know I didn't watch the trial ?  Actually, I did see it, and I posted a video of it in this thread, including the part where Travis said _"I was ATTACKED."_


I know you didn't watch it because you keep denying Travis admitted he pointed his shotgun at Arbery. Something you would have known had you actually watched the trial.

*Travis: *_"yes, I pointed the shotgun at him."_​


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Blame the victim – a true classic from the racist right.


Arbery was not the victim. He was a violent, criminal ATTACKER, who was guilty of assault & battery +attempted murder.  Watch the VIDEO.

The victims are the 3 guys going to prison, and all of us who exercise our Constitutional rights to defend ourselves.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 25, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> It wasn’t the system that lead to this but massive media attention, without which it is doubtful any of this would have come to light.
> 
> I don’t consider media as part of the system working.


The media are very much part of the system and ensuring it works – the First Amendment right to a free press.

Where the press is free to investigate government and free to report to the people what government is doing; or in this case, what government has failed to do.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> I know you didn't watch it because you keep denying Travis admitted he pointed his shotgun at Arbery. Something you would have known had you actually watched the trial.
> 
> *Travis: *_"yes, I pointed the shotgun at him."_​


Of course he pointed the shotgun at Arbery - but that was as he legally should have, after Arbery ATTACKED him.  Ho hum..


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You have no evidence that I was lying, so
> I heard 80% from a few sources on TV. You have your sources.  Nothing shows yours are necessarily any better than mine.


Yeah I do, dipshit.  I provided the correct figure.  You have nothing, liar.  Go on and lie some more.  That's what you are known for doing on here.


----------



## miketx (Nov 25, 2021)

Pete7469 said:


> *I would not have done what those three guys did. I damn sure would not have gotten out of a vehicle with a shotgun and confronted Aubrey.*
> 
> *I might have followed him from a distance, called the cops, kept an eye on him till the cops got there, but these guys fucked up royally, and now they're going to the pen. If it's true from what I heard any of them were former LEO's, they may as well expect for have to fight, fuck, and pay protection for a very long time at a serious expense.
> 
> ...


Me too. We haven't gotten to point of vigilantes yet, close, but not quite.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Of course he pointed the shotgun at Arbery - but that was as he legally should have, after Arbery ATTACKED him.  Ho hum..


LOLOL 

He said that as Arbery was approaching him and his truck.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The media are very much part of the system and ensuring it works – the First Amendment right to a free press.
> 
> Where the press is free to investigate government and free to report to the people what government is doing; or in this case, what government has failed to do.


Failed to acquit the 3 men who were convicted.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> He said that as Arbery was approaching him and his truck.


Doesn't matter what he said, or what you (without a shred of presented evidence), say he said.

What matters is the VIDEO. That and only that.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Doesn't matter what he said, or what you (without a shred of presented evidence), say he said.
> 
> What matters is the VIDEO. That and only that.


LOLOL 

So we should ignore him admitting he pointed his gun but we should only rely on a grainy video from 100 yards away which doesn't always show Travis?

Why are you so determined to show this forum how senile you are?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Arbery was not the victim. He was a violent, criminal ATTACKER, who was guilty of assault & battery +attempted murder.  Watch the VIDEO.
> 
> The victims are the 3 guys going to prison, and all of us who exercise our Constitutional rights to defend ourselves.


Hmmm, but if the three had not confronted the man for whom they thought was a serious concern (so much so that they had to have gun's?), then they should have stayed back (kept an eye on him), until the proper authorities would have arrived. Now after they decided to confront him, then that's where everything goes wrong because Arbery didn't respect them as being law enforcement officers, and therefore who knows what he began thinking in the confrontation, and it's obvious that the McMichael's didn't think through what could possibly happen in the situation either, otherwise when they did what they did. I said it before or way back, that what a bunch of knuckle head's these (should have known better after they were supposed to be these x LEOs), who were on the case. Wow.

Kind of strange about the videographer being found guilty of murder. That surprised me. Of course I didn't see the trial where he was being accused, so I'm not sure what other role he played other than filming the event for evidentiary purposes maybe.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Arbery was not the victim. He was a violent, criminal ATTACKER, who was guilty of assault & battery +attempted murder.  Watch the VIDEO.
> 
> The victims are the 3 guys going to prison, and all of us who exercise our Constitutional rights to defend ourselves.


You and others on the racist right are desperate to return to a time when whites could murder black Americans with impunity – ‘justified’ by the racist notion that being black alone constitutes a ‘threat.’


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You and others on the racist right are desperate to return to a time when whites could murder black Americans with impunity – ‘justified’ by the racist notion that being black alone constitutes a ‘threat.’


Projecting a little bit here ? Good grief.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Except it does, it was shown to the court and corroborated by testimony form the murderers. I dontknow what else to tellyou, besides the fact that you are embarrassing yourself and clearly don't know much about this.


No it doesn't.  As I explained to Faun, I posted the VIDEO. It's right here in this thread, and even slowed down to .25, it does NOT SHOW Travis "get out of the truck and point the gun at him".

VIDEO proves what I say.  Sounds like you never looked at it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Failed to acquit the 3 men who were convicted.


The First Amendment protects the right of the press to investigate government and the right of the people to know what their government is doing, as reported by the press.

Without freedom of the press the people would have no knowledge of their governments’ actions – in this case the failure of government to investigate and prosecute the men who murdered Arbery.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You and others on the racist right are desperate to return to a time when whites could murder black Americans with impunity – ‘justified’ by the racist notion that being black alone constitutes a ‘threat.’


That is ludicrous, but to be expected from the deranged left.

Actually this case has nothing to do with race (except the pandering by the prosecution to a black majority population) - same as in the equally unjust Slager case.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Without freedom of the press the people would have no knowledge of their governments’ actions – in this case the failure of government to investigate and prosecute the men who murdered Arbery.


Nobody murdered Arbery, other than Arbery himself.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> No it doesn't.  As I explained to Faun, I posted the VIDEO. It's right here in this thread, and even slowed down to .25, it does NOT SHOW Travis "get out of the truck and point the gun at him".
> 
> VIDEO proves what I say.  Sounds like you never looked at it.





protectionist said:


> Sounds like you never looked at it.



Just like you never looked at the testimony videos I, and at least one other poster, provided, with Travis ADMITTING UNDER OATH that he was pointing the shotgun at Arbrey before he was attacked.

But then, you've proven you have no interest in what actually happened.

you just want to promote your own biased scenario.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> No it doesn't


Well, you are delusional and not thinking clearly.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> No it doesn't.  As I explained to Faun, I posted the VIDEO. It's right here in this thread, and even slowed down to .25, it does NOT SHOW Travis "get out of the truck and point the gun at him".
> 
> VIDEO proves what I say.  Sounds like you never looked at it.


LOL

Retard, Travis admitted under oath he pointed his gun at Arbery as Arbery was heading towards his truck. I even posted a news article which corroborated that.

*Here is a screen shot* of a frame in the video you're having sex with... explain where you see a shotgun not being pointed at Arbery in that frame...


----------



## westwall (Nov 25, 2021)

surada said:


> Trump said about Charlotte that there were good people on both sides.





Yeah, talking about the statue arguments, he specifically excluded the white supremacists, so your statement is
a lie.

Which is par for the course with you and your ilk.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 25, 2021)

WillHaftawaite


westwall said:


> Yeah, talking about the statue arguments, he specifically excluded the white supremacists, so your statement is
> a lie.


But no adult with a functioning brain cell bought his hedging. The white supreists knew it was done out of necessity, and everyone else knew it was a line of crap.


----------



## westwall (Nov 25, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WillHaftawaite
> 
> But no adult with a functioning brain cell bought his hedging. The white supreists knew it was done out of necessity, and everyone else knew it was a line of crap.




It wasn't a hedge, but little liar you know that, but YOU are a liar.


----------



## Bezukhov (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Arbery was not the victim. He was a violent, criminal ATTACKER, who was guilty of assault & battery +attempted murder.  Watch the VIDEO.
> 
> The victims are the 3 guys going to prison, and all of us who exercise our Constitutional rights to defend ourselves.


Ahmaud Arbery's goose was cooked if he did anything else but roll his eyes and say "Yes, Massa" when white hands are pointing a shotgun at him.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> It wasn't a hedge


Of course it was. And his cultists give him a pass, because they know he has to operate within certain rules. Just as the lobotomize hillbillies on January 6th got the message loud and clear to go get violent, despite the hedging in Trump's speech.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Nov 25, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> One of the programs to assist mothers raising their children REQUIRED that the father be removed from the home. in order to receive food, housing and other benefits.
> 
> Then you all turn around use that as a bludgeon?


So that's why the dad's are off getting someone else pregnant?  Plueeze.  If Dad worked and took care of his family there would be no need to be removed.  Stop with the bullshit excuses.  Teach your children that black FAMILIES matter...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 25, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Of course it was. And his cultists give him a pass, because they know he has to operate within certain rules. Just as the lobotomize hillbillies on January 6th got the message loud and clear to go get violent, despite the hedging in Trump's speech.


You have Zero proof of that ZERO evidence it is true unless of course you are claiming to be a mind reader.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Nov 25, 2021)

Coyote said:


> You seem to be the only one disappointed.


Nope. Thought they were guilty from day one. The trial proved it. Unlike you leftists, I can think for myself and don’t let feelings rule my judgement.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You have faced the opposite of racism. You have been the BENEFICIARY of racism - Affirmative Action, Biden's American Rescue Plan, Obama's Promise Program, CRT, etc.  Whites are who have faced racism.


Don’t forget Clinton’s midnight basketball.


----------



## excalibur (Nov 25, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Let's do that for you, you racist fuckwit.
> 
> If we take a look at the number of violent crimes committed by blacks we can see they committed 153,341 of the 408,873 violent crimes, which is 37% of the violent crimes. *If blacks make up 13% of the population they should only be committing 13% of the crimes, instead, they are committing crimes almost three times as many crimes as they should be*.
> 
> View attachment 568024




And blacks aren't even 13% of the population, they're 12% and declining.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> "It's Time for Police to Start Snitching - The Atlantic"​https://www.theatlantic.com › ideas › archive › 2018/05
> Americans _have_ talked constantly about a no-_snitch black culture_ hampering police investigations, leaving violent criminals on the streets.
> 
> 
> ...


That's your thing, not mine, and is nothing I NEED to learn.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

Desperado said:


> So what this verdict says is that you can have a Neighborhood Watch but "Watch" is the operative word,  If you do anything more than "watch" like trying to stop the criminal you will be severly punisheed.


Neighborhood watch has always been observer and report.

I think it began going off the rails when Zimmerman decided to conceal carry his personal weapon (against the rules) and "patrol" his neighborhood and confronting individuals *he* deemed as "suspect" none of which is allowed.

That's how we got to him stalking and killing Treyvon Martin.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I don't need to see ANY of the kangaroo trial. And neither does anybody else. All anybody needs to see is the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Assault & battery, and attempted murder.


Had Travis not been in that place at that time,none of this would have happened.  The fact that he placed himself there with his gun, irrespective of everything else makes him the aggressor.  I don't care if Arbery pissed him off by saying his mom wears army boots and that caused Travis to chase him, he is STILL the AGGRESSOR in this encounter.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 25, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Stop acting stupid.  You did not grow up in a cave...did you?


You can't refute my comment.  You keep proving it with every post.


----------



## colfax_m (Nov 25, 2021)

FA_Q2 said:


> You can argue a counterfactual but the reality is, when this prosecutor tried to cover shit up they went to jail for it.
> 
> If her trial lets her off the hook you may have a point but stating it would not have happened is just finding a way to fit this in a narrative.


I think it’s staying the obvious. The media can’t focus on every instance of injustice. It’s not possible. Many will slip under the radar.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> And dont' forget the system REQUIRED the father be removed from the the home in order for the mother to receive assistance for her children.  How fucking duplicitous and hypocritical are these peopole.


Exactly. This is the way they are about everything.  Theyv try telling us how things are our fault for our choices when everything we say is documented. Nothing they say is. All feelings an opinions.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> They made it a requirement that the father couldn't be in the home,so yeah it kind of is, even if not 100% of the time.


It is apparent that these right wingers have no knowledge of public policy.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

armadei said:


> I'm not the one making the completely asinine claim that black fathers not sticking by their children is the fault of white people.
> 
> And you've yet to explain to me why you haven't moved out of this incredibly racist nation and to a non-white country.


You are ignorant. Newsvine has told you about the policy and I  have shown you that black fathers are sticbking by their children.  I don't have to explain shit to you. Why haven't you move out of this nation whose government has gotten too large for you and moved to one with a smaller government?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Wanna compare educational CVs???
> 
> I am articulate enough to destroy you, with metronomic regularity, without ever needing vulgarity. That alone should answer any educational challenge.


I've whipped your retarded ass at every turn. I use vulgarity with you becsause you deserve it. You need to know exatly how much disdain I have for you.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

Desperado said:


> So what this verdict says is that you can have a Neighborhood Watch but "Watch" is the operative word,  If you do anything more than "watch" like trying to stop the criminal you will be severly punisheed.


There was no criminal to stop. Thinking like yours is why those 3 men will spend the rest of their lives in prison.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Cherry picking for effect eh ?


No, stating a truth. Elijah McClain had a father, Alton Sterling and Philando Castile were fathers with their children. George Floyd was a father who was taking care of his daughter. The guy in Minnesota that got killed by police after floyd was a father who lived with his girl and his child. I can keep going. The fact here is that what you racist whitre scrubs believe is a lie.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 25, 2021)

Why were 'hate crime' charges levied?   Was there some evidence that the perps were racist?   IMO, they are guilty of chasing a man down and killing him.  Straight up murder......But why the extra charges?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Neighborhood watch has always been observer and report.
> 
> I think it began going off the rails when Zimmerman decided to conceal carry his personal weapon (against the rules) and "patrol" his neighborhood and confronting individuals *he* deemed as "suspect" none of which is allowed.
> 
> That's how we got to him stalking and killing Treyvon Martin.


The bad thing about these days and times, is why even have a watch anymore, just let the criminals rule the day and night with impunity. We are almost there now. You been watching the news lately ? How's that bull crap working out ?? Working out great for the criminal's, oh I meant to say peaceful protestor's my bad.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No, stating a truth. Elijah McClain had a father, Alton Sterling and Philando Castile were fathers with their children. George Floyd was a father who was taking care of his daughter. The guy in Minnesota that got killed by police after floyd was a father who lived with his girl and his child. I can keep going. The fact here is that what you racist whitre scrubs believe is a lie.


Dang son, everyone has a father yes, but what has he done for his children lately is the question judge's keep asking, and those pesky numbers just keep on showing up in the stats.

Oh forgive me for speaking the truth, because who ever does that these days, well they just have to be a racist huh racist ??


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Hmmm, so was Martin profiled as being a violent black thug ? Now what on earth would have caused that to happen in America ?? Is it a myth that the violent black thug exist in America ?  Maybe white's should start creating a new myth that violent white racist don't exist, and this way innocent white's will no longer be mistaken for them.
> 
> Sadly both exist, and sadly the innocent are sometimes mistaken for them.
> 
> It's up to the rest of us to not succumb to the lies that everyone must be one or the other, especially when both are a minority in society on whole. The majority must be wise to the constant bull crap, and wise to the false narratives created in hopes to put us all into categories for targeting by groups in these ways.


You racists are the cause. The violent white racist is real and Martin was no thug. Zimmerman was the thug he wanted too play cop and he got away with it. Perhaps whites like you stop lying to yoirselves and work to get rid of the violent racist thugs in your community.

A normal adult can stell the difference between a person  walking home with a bag of skittles and tea or a person with nothing who is casing houses. Especially if you call yourself a wannabe cop. Then when you call in suspicious activity and told by professional law enforcement to stop [ursuit, you stop pursuit. So your one sided racist post trying to excuse something has no merit.

As usual.

*Neighborhood Watch Do's & Don'ts *

*Do:*

Report suspicious activity immediately to the police, not the Neighborhood Watch coordinator or Block Captain. 
Report all crimes to the police.
Learn what's normal in your neighborhood.
Take a pro-active stance against crime
Encourage others to participate in Neighborhood Watch, invite new residents to join neighborhood watch. 
Attend Neighborhood Watch meetings. 
Obtain full descriptions and license numbers of suspicious people and their vehicles and report immediately to the police
Participate in operation identification. 
*Don't: *


*Don't take the law into your own hands. *
*Don't approach suspicious people. You should never attempt to apprehend a suspect*
*Don't stop criminals committing crimes.*
*Don't pull over cars on patrol or any time.*
*Don't take unnecessary risks to obtain information on suspicious people or crimes. *
*Don't hesitate to call police.*
George Zimmerman violated every rule. But you gys want to believe he was defending himself.

Zimmerman was the thug. Just like eery other thug who considers themselves law enfourcement that have committed similar crimes.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Why were 'hate crime' charges levied?   Was there some evidence that the perps were racist?   IMO, they are guilty of chasing a man down and killing him.  Straight up murder......But why the extra charges?


Saw this interesting debate.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Dang son, everyone has a father yes, but what has he done for his children lately is the question judge's keep asking, and those pesky numbers just keep on showing up in the stats.
> 
> Oh forgive me for speaking the truth, because who ever does that these days, well they just have to be a racist huh racist ??


The stats show that whites are the ones with the problem. Lack of fathers is not the problem for blacks. I am black and I am telling you that. So whatever your opinion is, it's based on willful and purposeful ignorance.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Saw this interesting debate.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 25, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Saw this interesting debate.



Not wasting 30 minutes on your video.

got a synopsis?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

IM2 said:


> You racists are the cause. The violent white racist is real and Martin was no thug. Zimmerman was the thug he wanted too play cop and he got away with it. Perhaps whites like you stop lying to yoirselves and work to get rid of the violent racist thugs in your community.
> 
> A normal adult can stell the difference between a person  walking home with a bag of skittles and tea or a person with nothing who is casing houses. Especially if you call yourself a wannabe cop. Then when you call in suspicious activity and told by professional law enforcement to stop [ursuit, you stop pursuit. So your one sided racist post trying to excuse something has no merit.
> 
> ...


Dude when you get smart enough to talk to me on the issues, then we can have an intelligent conversation, so until then keep your racism to yourself, and definitely stop with your racist accusations without merit. That's where you go dumb in here.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 25, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Dang son, everyone has a father yes, but what has he done for his children lately is the question judge's keep asking, and those pesky numbers just keep on showing up in the stats.
> 
> Oh forgive me for speaking the truth, because who ever does that these days, well they just have to be a racist huh racist ??


Well, in a lot of cases they have a 'sperm donor' which is NOT a father.  Hell, these days they don't even have a Mother they have a 'birthing person.'   I really fear for the future if this shit continues.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 25, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Not wasting 30 minutes on your video.
> 
> got a synopsis?


You just basically told everyone here you are a low information person.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 25, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You have Zero proof of that ZERO evidence it is true unless of course you are claiming to be a mind reader.


You have confused yourself again. The only evidence we would need is that the alt right wackos and white supremists continued to support him. And his hillbilly mob went and got violent, exactly as he wanted them to do. Overwhelming evidence. Sorry. Give it up.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Not wasting 30 minutes on your video.
> 
> got a synopsis?


No, I was watching to see what they were discussing (i.e. to see what their angles or opinions were when read the title), but haven't watched it all yet. 

I have stated a year ago, that you can't take the law into your own hands, but some unfortunately do such reckless thing's when they didn't have too, and then they pay a heavy price if it all goes wrong. In that community law and order hadn't broke down, so they should have just observed Albery's movement's until the police arrived on the scene. They screwed up.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 25, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No, it's not and it's been shown that it's not.


There hasn't been shit shown.  If you don't like the laws that cops enforce, blame the legislators who make the laws.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> You just basically told everyone here you are a low information person.


Yeah, and then you have these same cat's (maybe not this one), saying "did you watch the trial", and if not then shut up. LOL.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 25, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Before a crime is committed?


Under our system, it's impossible for a cop to enforce the law BEFORE a crime is committed...lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 25, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Yeah, and then you have these same cat's (maybe not this one), saying "did you watch the trial", and if not then shut up. LOL.


Because 1) LeoTroll never watched that video himself, and 2) only an idiot would think some crank's video would somehow alter the facts and reality. Oh, and you didn't watch either of them.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 25, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> You just basically told everyone here you are a low information person.



and you are telling me you can't be bothered to explain your post.


I would have MORE information, if you provided something more than a video.

Again, I'm not wasting 30 minutes on your fantasy.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

We have to read the racist opinion about the black thug.  In 2020, blacks led in arrests in 2 categories in the Uniform Crime reports, murder and robbery. I am not going to pretend this is a good thing, but let’s look at the categories whites led in:

*Rape, Aggravated assault, Burglary, Larceny-theft, Motor vehicle theft, Arson,Violent crime, Property crime, Other assaults, Forgery and counterfeiting, Fraud, Embezzlement, Buying, receiving and possessing stolen property;, Vandalism, Carrying, possessing, etc. of Weapons; Prostitution and commercialized vice, Sex offenses besides rape and prostitution, Drug abuse violations, Gambling, Offenses against the family and children, Driving under the influence, Liquor laws, Drunkenness, Disorderly conduct, Vagrancy, All other offenses (except traffic), Suspicion, Curfew and loitering law violations.*

So when whites here start talking about thugs it is time those whites started looking at themselves.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 25, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Yeah, and then you have these same cat's (maybe not this one), saying "did you watch the trial", and if not then shut up. LOL.



Did you watch the video?

Maybe you can provide a synopsis.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

IM2 said:


> We have to read the racist opinion about the black thug.  In 2020, blacks led in arrests in 2 categories in the Uniform Crime reports, murder and robbery. I am not going to pretend this is a good thing, but let’s look at the categories whites led in:
> 
> *Rape, Aggravated assault, Burglary, Larceny-theft, Motor vehicle theft, Arson,Violent crime, Property crime, Other assaults, Forgery and counterfeiting, Fraud, Embezzlement, Buying, receiving and possessing stolen property;, Vandalism, Carrying, possessing, etc. of Weapons; Prostitution and commercialized vice, Sex offenses besides rape and prostitution, Drug abuse violations, Gambling, Offenses against the family and children, Driving under the influence, Liquor laws, Drunkenness, Disorderly conduct, Vagrancy, All other offenses (except traffic), Suspicion, Curfew and loitering law violations.*
> 
> So when whites here start talking abou thugsc it is time those whites started looking at themselves.


No one denies or says that white's aren't committing crime's, so are you in denial when black's commit crime's ? It seems that when these cases arise, and national media attention grabs onto them, then how dare a white person have an opinion on them also eh ?  If a white person debates a crime that has both white and black people involved, then in IM2s thinking that white opinion has just got to be racist or why would a white person even say something if a black person is involved ?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Did you watch the video?
> 
> Maybe you can provide a synopsis.


Haven't watched it all yet, and I've already gave my opinion on the case, but undoubtedly you are to lazy to read that also. Now if you want to tease your mind or open it up to other opinions, then watch the video or not. I could care less.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 25, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Haven't watched it all yet, and I've already gave my opinion on the case, but undoubtedly you are to lazy to read that also. Now if you want to tease your mind or open it up to other opinions, then watch the video or not. I could care less.





beagle9 said:


> Haven't watched it all yet,



So, you are basing your opinion of the video based on  partial information?

Should I do the same?

I've seen several post comments about the trial, based on partial information.

They got quite a bit wrong.



beagle9 said:


> but undoubtedly you are to lazy to read that also.



I probably have, considering I started this thread, and have read every post in it.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> So, you are basing your opinion of the video based on  partial information?
> 
> Should I do the same?
> 
> ...



Hmmm, maybe it was another thread I gave my analysis on the case, but here it is in this thread then. I don't think that people should take the law into their own hands if the law hasn't broke down in their communities. It appears that these two took the law into their own hands when they should have stayed back in order to safely observe the movements of the alleged assailant until the proper authorities could arrive on scene.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 25, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


In Georgia, both malice murder and c felony murder require "life" in prison with possibility of parole *after 30 years.  *Greg McMichael will be 95 before he is eligible and Roddie Bryan 82. Travis will be 65; the prosecutor has already filed for an extra 75 years for Travis. 

If they don't win their appeals, I don't think any of them will die free.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Why were 'hate crime' charges levied?   Was there some evidence that the perps were racist?   IMO, they are guilty of chasing a man down and killing him.  Straight up murder......But why the extra charges?


Mainly because he's recorded yelling racial slurs at Arbery after he shot him. But it is apparent they were racists before that.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Saw this interesting debate.


Not really that interesting. It's entirely based upon Arbery having committed felony burglary which was never proven to be true.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> No one denies or says that white's aren't committing crime's, so are you in denial when black's commit crime's ? It seems that when these cases arise, and national media attention grabs onto them, then how dare a white person have an opinion on them also eh ?  If a white person debates a crime that has both white and black people involved, then in IM2s thinking that white opinion has just got to be racist or why would a white person even say something if a black person is involved ?


Because often times the white persons opinion defends obvious white crime. In similar cases white racist opinion has not focused on the white criminal but on past things done by the black victim that has nothing to do with the situatuion.

And until I see one of you creating a white deaths matter thread by citing white on white killing and videos of whites committing crimes then you can't whine about being called a racist when you never talk about white crime. I talk about white crime because all you guys ever do is talk about black people. You guys hsave talked about our names, hair, what we eat and wear then you wonder why you get called racists. 

I'm reading ignorance about fatherless black homes. What the fuck does that have to do with 3 white racists trapping a grown man who was jogging and killing him? Shit like that is why you get called a racist.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> There hasn't been shit shown.  If you don't like the laws that cops enforce, blame the legislators who make the laws.


Actually it has been shown and in the Arbery case if not for the leaked video you'd be telling me how justice worked when these men would still be free.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 25, 2021)

OldLady said:


> In Georgia, both malice murder and c felony murder require "life" in prison with possibility of parole *after 30 years.  *Greg McMichael will be 95 before he is eligible and Roddie Bryan 82. Travis will be 65; the prosecutor has already filed for an extra 75 years for Travis.
> 
> If they don't win their appeals, I don't think any of them will die free.



We'll see.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 25, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Actually it has been shown and in the Arbery case if not for the leaked video you'd be telling me how justice worked when these men would still be free.


The Artery case proves we have a solid system.  A central government will never work.  The United States is superior to every nation in human history.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> As usual, your posts are a total mess, and on this issue they are the worst ever.
> 1. The defense has nothing to do with what you call a "chase".  It is simply that Arbery ATTACKED Travis, and Travis was compelled to defend himself.
> 2.  Look at the video. Travis did not point a shotgun at Arbery until after Arbery had attacked him, which then was a 100% legal action (including shooting Arbery).
> 3.  Travis doesn't need an excuse to get out of his truck, Anybody is entitled to stay in a vehicle or leave a vehicle whenever they wish.
> ...


Well the jury disagrees with you.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

surada said:


> Every town has them.. You'll know it when you see it.


Or when you live in one.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The Artery case proves we have a solid system.  A central government will never work.  The United States is superior to every nation in human history.


We have a central government now. The Arbery case was hidden and if not for that leak there would have been no case. That is not how the system is supposed to work.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 25, 2021)

IM2 Black males make up 7% of the US population. Do the math.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Well the jury disagrees with you.


Has no protection lost his mind? Or should I call him projectionist

Arbery didn't attack anyone no matter how badly these racists want him to. Be happy racists, you got away with  Rittenhouse.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Post 802 (including the video) already refuted this jerky jibberish before it was even posted.
> 
> Maybe you cant read. For the 2nd time, Travis did not_ "pull a shotgun" _on anyone.  He had it with him (which is fully his legal right under Georgia law) well before Arbery even arrived to the truck, You're an idiot.


You don't understand "pull" to mean raise a weapon from "low ready" to pointing it at a target?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 Black males make up 7% of the US population. Do the math.


I have done the math. Your use of percentages is disingenuous and doesn't really have anything to do with the fact that 3 white men who think like those such as you, chased down, trapped and then murdered a black man who was only jogging.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> 3rd time now dense one > Travis did NOT point a shotgun at Arbery, before Arbery ATTACKED him.  LOL. Are you dense ?  ]
> 
> The video confirms what I said.  Even at 1/4 speed.
> 
> You are making a mockery of yourself.


Fuck that one little segment of the video.  

The Prosecutor got Travis to admit during his sworn testimony that prior to him pointing his shotgun at Arberty, Arbery had not shouted at him, had not spoken at all and did NOTHING that qualified as a threat to Travis.

In other words, Travis pointed the weapon at Arbery without Arbery presenting a threat to him and the prosecutor got him to admit it under oath.  Game over.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Arbery was not the victim. He was a violent, criminal ATTACKER, who was guilty of assault & battery +attempted murder.  Watch the VIDEO.
> 
> The victims are the 3 guys going to prison, and all of us who exercise our Constitutional rights to defend ourselves.


You need to be under a doctor's care.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> So we should ignore him admitting he pointed his gun but we should only rely on a grainy video from 100 yards away which doesn't always show Travis?
> 
> Why are you so determined to show this forum how senile you are?


I honestly thought he was getting better but I was obviously mistaken.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well, you are delusional and not thinking clearly.


An ongoing condition.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

The Irish Ram said:


> So that's why the dad's are off getting someone else pregnant?  Plueeze.  If Dad worked and took care of his family there would be no need to be removed.  Stop with the bullshit excuses.  Teach your children that black FAMILIES matter...


That's your fantasy, not the system I described.

I'm not required to teach anyone anything.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

*protectionist said:*

*Arbery was not the victim. He was a violent, criminal ATTACKER, who was guilty of assault & battery +attempted murder. Watch the VIDEO.

The victims are the 3 guys going to prison, and all of us who exercise our Constitutional rights to defend ourselves.*

The jury watched the videotape. Arbery was the victim of 3 violent criminal attackers who surrounded him, trapped him, then killed him.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 25, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Under our system, it's impossible for a cop to enforce the law BEFORE a crime is committed...lol


Not according to at least one other poster on here.

Apparently you can be loitering without loitering criminally?   

Did you know that the loitering laws were specifically created for black people to help return them to servitude as punishment for crimes.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 25, 2021)

*The Irish Ram said:*
*So that's why the dad's are off getting someone else pregnant? Plueeze. If Dad worked and took care of his family there would be no need to be removed. Stop with the bullshit excuses. Teach your children that black FAMILIES matter...*

Perhaps if white racists hired black men instead of keeping us at double the unemployment rate as whites....

In my younger days, I did a lot of cavorting with divorced white suburban women. Funny thing is, that their men were gone and would not pay the alimony to help take care of the kids.

But let me once again post a reality check for scrub white racists who mouth off like old blarney stone has done.

*Title 4 or IV of the social security act of 1935 called for grants in aid to be provided to each state as Aid To Dependent Children. Eventually the name of the program was changed to Aid to Families with Dependent Children. This was welfare folks. Assistance for single moms with children without daddy at home. In 1935. Blacks were excluded. Aid to Dependent Children functioned mainly to provide federal grants to help the states maintain state mothers’ aid laws that started in 1910. The program offered aid primarily to poor females who were caring for children without a husband.*

From 1910 until 1965, the government provided assistance for single white women without at man at home. In 1965 they opened the program to everyone. Then suddenly the program was bad and was going to harm black families.

*The ADC plan was written by the Grace Abbott and Katherine Lenroot who had been former directors of what was at the time called the U.S. Children’s Bureau. The Children’s Bureau’s goal was to provide aid to all children whose mothers without the support of a husband, no matter how they got into that position.*




beagle9 said:


> Dude when you get smart enough to talk to me on the issues, then we can have an intelligent conversation, so until then keep your racism to yourself, and definitely stop with your racist accusations without merit. That's where you go dumb in here.



You have been called a racist because what you posted is consistent with what racism is. As faar  as intelligence you aren't capable of discussing the issues.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Nov 25, 2021)

Here is your reality check:
Number of Black single mothers U.S. 1990-2020​Published by Statista Research Department, Oct 5, 2021
In 2020, there were about 4.25 million Black families in the United States with a single mother. This is an increase from 1990 levels, when there were about 3.4 million Black families with a single mother.

^ Their daughters will be the next single mothers.  And as long as you pretend fatherless homes are not a problem, it will remain a problem...


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 26, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Arbery was not the victim. He was a violent, criminal ATTACKER, who was guilty of assault & battery +attempted murder. Watch the VIDEO.
> 
> The victims are the 3 guys going to prison, and all of us who exercise our Constitutional rights to defend ourselves.


I'm sorry, where does it say in the constitution you have a right to chase someone down and murder them.  Must have missed that part in civics class.  



protectionist said:


> Of course he pointed the shotgun at Arbery - but that was as he legally should have, after Arbery ATTACKED him. Ho hum..


Arbery defended himself after three rednecks chased him down with a truck.  

I'm sure ex-cop racists are going to do really well in prison... heh, heh, heh.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 26, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 Black males make up 7% of the US population. Do the math.



Males make up 49% of the population and commit 81% of violent crime.  Do the math. Having a dick makes you more violent.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 26, 2021)

OldLady said:


> In Georgia, both malice murder and c felony murder require "life" in prison with possibility of parole *after 30 years.  *Greg McMichael will be 95 before he is eligible and Roddie Bryan 82. Travis will be 65; the prosecutor has already filed for an extra 75 years for Travis.
> 
> If they don't win their appeals, I don't think any of them will die free.


When the precedents are set, then the judges will use these very same "strict penalties" against all Americans regardless of their trial cases, otherwise if the cases are driven by mob intimidation, and emotional protest inside and outside the court rooms....Situational self defence mistakes possibly made in life be damned, otherwise if all are somehow driven in the ways in which we've been seeing a lot of lately, otherwise all due to strong emotions inside and outside of the court rooms. 

I bet we'll see some back pedaling and squirming going on in the court rooms after the precedents are set, otherwise by family members, and by the person's on trial for any types or such cases that closely relate to these penalties, charges, verdicts, and ultimately the sentences given in these cases, and then in cases coming in the near future. 

Get ready people, because you know what the old saying is right ? "Becareful what you ask for, because you just might get it, then what"? Otherwise it's a do onto others as you would have them do onto you type of thing right ?? Cheering for these verdicts will hopefully be correct, because if not, then you might just be teaching the justice system as to how they should sentence people based upon precedents set within certain cases, otherwise that might have been motivated or manipulated by emotions in a wrongful way possibly.

Just make sure you all are correct in your cheering on or influencing of the penalty phases in these cases. 

Guy filming gets a murder charge ? How about an "accessory to the fact charge or an aiding and abetting without murder intent charge, but murder ?? Weird.

That is all that I'm saying.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 26, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Mainly because he's recorded yelling racial slurs at Arbery after he shot him. But it is apparent they were racists before that.


If true, then yes the shooter (if that's who you are referring to), is a racist. And yes they probably were racist before or were they driven to be racist if weren't at some point in their lives before ??

Do you think that people are born racist or are they learned racist, and if they are learned racist, then does that happen without added content to their schooling that then works to seal the deal over time ???

What causes racism if not born with it ?? I don't think people are born as being nothing but innocent children, so where does it all begin, and what experiences add fuel to the fire over time ??

Now of course you would say probably that it's a learned thing, and that it's tied to or goes back to slavery, but in 2021 which is far beyond the actional context of that period, does the pendulum sometimes swing both ways now ??? Otherwise is racism being created by the action's of one's character, and this being regardless of one's race these days ???

How about a meter that has both races on the scale of the gauge these days, and then let's use information to move the scale or meter for each race involved, and then let's see exactly who it is that is driving racism the most these days. We should already have the meter and scale for the information, but is it being manipulated to get the wrong reading's sometimes ??


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 26, 2021)

*OP is no longer main topic*

*Moving to GD*


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 26, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Not according to at least one other poster on here.
> 
> Apparently you can be loitering without loitering criminally?
> 
> Did you know that the loitering laws were specifically created for black people to help return them to servitude as punishment for crimes.


Loitering laws were created specifically to help return black people to servitude as punishment for their crimes ??????? Now you are going to have to bring some sort of content that brings truth to such a claim, because right now it looks like you might have pulled that one straight out of your ace. lol


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 26, 2021)

IM2 said:


> *The Irish Ram said:*
> *So that's why the dad's are off getting someone else pregnant? Plueeze. If Dad worked and took care of his family there would be no need to be removed. Stop with the bullshit excuses. Teach your children that black FAMILIES matter...*
> 
> Perhaps if white racists hired black men instead of keeping us at double the unemployment rate as whites....
> ...



I have no idea why Blacks were excluded, but if I remember correctly, the country was in a depression, and men/families were traveling to find work. 

It was easier for men to do this alone, and leave wives/family at home.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 26, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> That's your thing, not mine, and is nothing I NEED to learn.




You need to stop supporting the propaganda aimed at marginalizing and separating Americans.

And you need do it quickly.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 26, 2021)

IM2 said:


> I've whipped your retarded ass at every turn. I use vulgarity with you becsause you deserve it. You need to know exatly how much disdain I have for you.





"I've whipped your retarded ass at every turn."

Well.....then this should be an easy one for you:


Let's begin here.....as you blame white folks and racism for all of your inadequacies, can you answer this query?



.....as you blame white folks and racism for all of your inadequacies, can you answer this query?



With respect to the education gap, how is it that 'racism' is responsible for these areas in which black students fall short when compared to white and Asian students:

The number of days absent from school

The number of hours spent watching TV

The number of pages read for homework

Quantity and quality of reading material in the home

The presence of two parents in the home.

How does 'racism' explain these ...deficiencies????

How are white folks responsible???


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 26, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> "I've whipped your retarded ass at every turn."
> 
> Well.....then this should be an easy one for you:
> 
> ...


You can't win with this one, because he's got his blame whitey card out, and he tries to use it in every situation possible. The only thing is, is that his credit has been in the red on that card for years, but he'll throw it down anyway. Uh oh, I'm now going to be attacked because he'll say that I'm responsible for his card being deficient or out of funds... ROTFLMBO.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 26, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Not according to at least one other poster on here.
> 
> Apparently you can be loitering without loitering criminally?
> 
> Did you know that the loitering laws were specifically created for black people to help return them to servitude as punishment for crimes.


And amazingly enough, loitering laws still exist in blue cities.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 26, 2021)

IM2 said:


> We have a central government now. The Arbery case was hidden and if not for that leak there would have been no case. That is not how the system is supposed to work.


In a bureaucratic dictatorship like you people want, the Arbery case could have easily been swept under the carpet.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 26, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> You can't win with this one, because he's got his blame whitey card out, and he tries to use it in every situation possible. The only thing is, is that his credit has been in the red on that card for years, but he'll throw it down anyway. Uh oh, I'm now going to be attacked because he'll say that I'm responsible for his card being deficient or out of funds... ROTFLMBO.




I don't expect to 'win.' 

I simply want to expose what he is.

I believe I've done so.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 26, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> In a bureaucratic dictatorship like you people want, the Arbery case could have easily been swept under the carpet.


Like Biden's daughter's alledged diary eh ??

How about the Hunter Biden debacle ? 

How about the Biden quid pro quo ?

On and on it goes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 26, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Like Biden's daughter's alledged diary eh ??
> 
> How about the Hunter Biden debacle ?
> 
> ...


Difference being, you have Zero evidence, and this is pathetic whataboutism.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 26, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Difference being, you have Zero evidence, and this is pathetic whataboutism.


There is PLENTY of evidence a computer a physical diary and lots of proven info on quid pro quo the thing is the left media doesnt care and neither do you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 26, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> There is PLENTY of evidence a computer a physical diary and lots of proven info on quid pro quo the thing is the left media doesnt care and neither do you.


No evidence on quid pro quo, so that's a shameless lie.. No evidence of any corruption in the FBI raid regarding the diary. No evidence of anything regarding  hunter. Contrived, right wing horseshit that you lapped right up.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 26, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No evidence on quid pro quo, so that's a shameless lie.. No evidence of any corruption in the FBI raid regarding the diary. No evidence of anything regarding  hunter. Contrived, right wing horseshit that you lapped right up.


You are FUCKING LIAR.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 26, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Like Biden's daughter's alledged diary eh ??
> 
> How about the Hunter Biden debacle ?
> 
> ...


That's it, bro.l


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 26, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No evidence on quid pro quo, so that's a shameless lie.. No evidence of any corruption in the FBI raid regarding the diary. No evidence of anything regarding  hunter. Contrived, right wing horseshit that you lapped right up.


The FBI raided a news company.  That's straight up corruption.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 26, 2021)

The Irish Ram said:


> Here is your reality check:
> Number of Black single mothers U.S. 1990-2020​Published by Statista Research Department, Oct 5, 2021
> In 2020, there were about 4.25 million Black families in the United States with a single mother. This is an increase from 1990 levels, when there were about 3.4 million Black families with a single mother.
> 
> ^ Their daughters will be the next single mothers.  And as long as you pretend fatherless homes are not a problem, it will remain a problem...


Black single women have boyfriends and the CDC has shown that black fathers away from their children interact with them more than any other group. But Ahmaud Arbery was 25 and a grown man when he was hunted down and killed, Why this idiot keeps trying that silly racist argument is a testament to the content of his/her character.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 26, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> In a bureaucratic dictatorship like you people want, the Arbery case could have easily been swept under the carpet.


The only people wanting a dictatorship is you right wingers.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 26, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I have no idea why Blacks were excluded, but if I remember correctly, the country was in a depression, and men/families were traveling to find work.
> 
> It was easier for men to do this alone, and leave wives/family at home.


Can you expain what single parent families have to do with Arbery's murder?

And why as a person who has responsibility are you allowing off topic crap to be discussed and are joining in the discussion?


----------



## Meathead (Nov 26, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Can you expain what single parent families have to do with Arbery's murder?
> 
> And why as a person who has responsibility are you allowing off topic crap to be discussed and are joining in the discussion?


 Because scum is scum, and Arbery was scum?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 26, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> "I've whipped your retarded ass at every turn."
> 
> Well.....then this should be an easy one for you:
> 
> ...


And what does this jibberish have to do with Ahmaud Arbery?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 26, 2021)

IM2 said:


> And what does this jibberish have to do with Ahmaud Arbery?




You can run, but you can't hide.
So saith the Brown Bomber


----------



## Meathead (Nov 26, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> You can run, but you can't hide.
> So saith the Brown Bomber


Besides, he's dead. No great loss.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 26, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> You can run, but you can't hide.
> So saith the Brown Bomber


The only one running is you.

Apparently you are ignorant about the effects of public policy.

And the Arbery case. You want to dodge the central issue that caused his death.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 26, 2021)

IM2 said:


> The only one running is you.
> 
> Apparently you are ignorant about the effects of public policy.
> 
> And the Arbery case. You want to dodge the central issue that caused his death.



I get a kick out of proving, time after time, that you are not only a racist.....but a stupid racist.

If you are afraid of those simple question I asked you to answer, don't have me repost them.

If you are not afraid.....ask me to post 'em again.

Ready....set........................go.


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I honestly thought he was getting better but I was obviously mistaken.


Sadly, death is the only cure for senility.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 26, 2021)

Faun said:


> Sadly, death is the only cure for senility.


Alas, poor Biden.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 26, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You are FUCKING LIAR.


Crying like a little B is no substitute for evidence. Sorry.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 26, 2021)

IM2 said:


> The only people wanting a dictatorship is you right wingers.


Nope.  Wrong on every level.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 26, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Can you expain what single parent families have to do with Arbery's murder?
> 
> And why as a person who has responsibility are you allowing off topic crap to be discussed and are joining in the discussion?


Thread derailed.  By the time I saw it, too late to correct, so moved to General Discussion.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 26, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Thread derailed.  By the time I saw it, too late to correct, so moved to General Discussion.


Fair enough. Thank you.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Nov 26, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> How can truth be 'negative'???
> 
> You mean  my accurate and correct posts run counter to everything you 'learned' in government school.
> 
> ...


Wat


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 26, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> When the precedents are set, then the judges will use these very same "strict penalties" against all Americans regardless of their trial cases, otherwise if the cases are driven by mob intimidation, and emotional protest inside and outside the court rooms....Situational self defence mistakes possibly made in life be damned, otherwise if all are somehow driven in the ways in which we've been seeing a lot of lately, otherwise all due to strong emotions inside and outside of the court rooms.
> 
> I bet we'll see some back pedaling and squirming going on in the court rooms after the precedents are set, otherwise by family members, and by the person's on trial for any types or such cases that closely relate to these penalties, charges, verdicts, and ultimately the sentences given in these cases, and then in cases coming in the near future.
> 
> ...


Roddy wasn't "just filming".  He participated in the chase, the blocking in of Arbery and one of the vehicles actually made contact with him.  He was part of the pack that did the deed.


----------



## playtime (Nov 26, 2021)

hopefully all 3 guilty rat fucking racist banjo players qualify for the death penalty.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 26, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Loitering laws were created specifically to help return black people to servitude as punishment for their crimes ??????? Now you are going to have to bring some sort of content that brings truth to such a claim, because right now it looks like you might have pulled that one straight out of your ace. lol


Actually I meant to refer to the vagrancy laws since they're both part and parcel of the same black codes which were created to control the lives and movement of black people after slavery was abolished by the 13th Amendment.  These were enacted in order to return the newly freed slaves back into servitude under a system of slavery by another name

The racist history of loitering laws

"[.....The [Roddy] video's release prompted protests, plans for a grand jury, and a statement from Georgia's attorney general calling for swift justice. It's a welcome call, but swift justice wouldn't have required a viral video. And this case is all too familiar: It calls to mind the spate of nationally reported killings of unarmed black men and boys, often by white police officers, over the last six years. *But it's also reminiscent of a longer American history of doing violence to black men for the "crime" of being out in public*. Arbery's death resembles nothing so much as lynchings conducted in the name of *vagrancy laws*, *Jim Crow-era legislation crafted to create an endless supply of excuses to harass African Americans and even arrest them, jail them, and profit from their labor*."


> "We have the power to pass stringent laws to govern Negroes — this is a blessing — for they must be controlled in some way or white people cannot live among them," said one Alabama planter in the post-Civil War era. The Jim Crow "black codes" were indeed stringent. "Nine Southern states adopted vagrancy laws," writes Michelle Alexander in _The New Jim Crow_, *"which selectively made it a criminal offense not to work and were applied selectively to blacks*."
> 
> The black codes also worked hand-in-hand with convict leasing laws, Alexander notes, which "allow[ed] for the hiring out of county prisoners to plantation owners and private companies. Prisoners were forced to work for little or no pay," supplying the plantations with cheap labor and the county governments with an income stream. It wasn't antebellum slavery, but neither was it an entirely different creature — and indeed court decisions of the time, like 1871's _Ruffin vs. Commonwealth_, decided by the Virginia Supreme Court, held that a prisoner is a "slave of the state" who has forfeited "all his personal rights except those which the law in its humanity accords him."
> 
> ...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 26, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crying like a little B is no substitute for evidence. Sorry.


There is TONS of evidence you lying hack.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 26, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> There is TONS of evidence you lying hack.


None whatsoever. Nor have you ever seen any. You believe so much laughable horseshit the first time you hear it, you don't even remember which claims are evidenced and which are not.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 26, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Can you expain what single parent families have to do with Arbery's murder?
> 
> And why as a person who has responsibility are you allowing off topic crap to be discussed and are joining in the discussion?


It's his op, and he can run it anyway he wishes. Don't like it, change the channel.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 26, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Hmmm, but if the three had not confronted the man for whom they thought was a serious concern (so much so that they had to have gun's?), then they should have stayed back (kept an eye on him), until the proper authorities would have arrived. Now after they decided to confront him, then that's where everything goes wrong because Arbery didn't respect them as being law enforcement officers, and therefore who knows what he began thinking in the confrontation, and it's obvious that the McMichael's didn't think through what could possibly happen in the situation either, otherwise when they did what they did. I said it before or way back, that what a bunch of knuckle head's these (should have known better after they were supposed to be these x LEOs), who were on the case. Wow.
> 
> Kind of strange about the videographer being found guilty of murder. That surprised me. Of course I didn't see the trial where he was being accused, so I'm not sure what other role he played other than filming the event for evidentiary purposes maybe.


Th videographer of course shouldnt have been accused (and convicted) of murder.  He did nothing but take a cell phone video (like thousands of BLM & Antifa rioters have been doing.

Just another verification that this kangaroo judgement is nothing but a political stunt by Brunswick politicians to suck up to Brunswick's heavy (60%) black voting population, and ward off riots by mindless rioter who rarely pay attention to case facts.  They riot, if anything goes aqainst a black guy, no matter who is wrong or right.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 26, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Retard, Travis admitted under oath he pointed his gun at Arbery as Arbery was heading towards his truck. I even posted a news article which corroborated that.
> 
> ...


Where ? How about he whole picture ? Looks like an abstract painting. Doesn't show anything.

Post a video of what you claim Travis said. I posted a video of him saying he was attacked by Arbery, which of course, the video confirmed.

If they ever get this crazy thing out of Brunswick, and away from a black majority voting population, this decision will be reversed, and the 3 convicted will become rich men.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Just like you never looked at the testimony videos


I POSTED testimony videos.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I, and at least one other poster, provided, with Travis ADMITTING UNDER OATH that he was pointing the shotgun at Arbrey before he was attacked.


You're just talking.  Your post has no video of Travis, as you say >  _"ADMITTING UNDER OATH that he was pointing the shotgun at Arbrey before he was attacked"_

And the bottom line is that the VIDEO does not show that happening, no matter what anybody may have said.


----------



## Winco (Nov 27, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> There is TONS of evidence you lying hack.


Are you talking about Russia, Russia, Russia?
The Dotard Donnie is as guilty as fuck.
Lot's of Evidence, you are Correct.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> You need to be under a doctor's care.


You need to be under MY care. Actually you are, but you're just too deranged to know it.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Winco said:


> Are you talking about Russia, Russia, Russia?
> The Dotard Donnie is as guilty as fuck.
> Lot's of Evidence, you are Correct.


HA HA. This poor sap is still DUPED by the Russian collusion hoax.  How gullible can anybody be ?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Th videographer of course shouldnt have been accused (and convicted) of murder.  He did nothing but take a cell phone video (like thousands of BLM & Antifa rioters have been doing.
> 
> Just another verification that this kangaroo judgement is nothing but a political stunt by Brunswick politicians to suck up to Brunswick's heavy (60%) black voting population, and ward off riots by mindless rioter who rarely pay attention to case facts.  They riot, if anything goes aqainst a black guy, no matter who is wrong or right.


Reasonably stated, and yes all could be true in this.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You need to be under MY care. Actually you are, but you're just too deranged to know it.


I'm telling Mom


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 27, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Reasonably stated, and yes all could be true in this.


The guy herded him and at one point struck him with his vehicle while I agree murder is a stretch he did more then tape.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> The guy herded him and at one point struck him with his vehicle while I agree murder is a stretch he did more then tape.


Heard this here, but did that video show that, because last year when we were discussing the video evidence, I didn't remember that coming up or being debated.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Where ? How about he whole picture ? Looks like an abstract painting. Doesn't show anything.
> 
> Post a video of what you claim Travis said. I posted a video of him saying he was attacked by Arbery, which of course, the video confirmed.
> 
> If they ever get this crazy thing out of Brunswick, and away from a black majority voting population, this decision will be reversed, and the 3 convicted will become rich men.


Dumbfuck, that's a screenshot from the video you claim proves Travis never pointed his shotgun at Arbery as Arbery approached the truck.

And as you just admitted, it _"doesn't show anything."_ Which means you have no evidence Travis McMichael lied on the witness stand when he confessed to pointing his gun at Arbery.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> The guy herded him and at one point struck him with his vehicle while I agree murder is a stretch he did more then tape.


He was convicted of felony murder, not malice murder. And rightfully so. Only Travis was convicted of malice murder.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Heard this here, but did that video show that, because last year when we were discussing the video evidence, I didn't remember that coming up or being debated.


You should have paid attention.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> You should have paid attention.


Wow, so this video is basically saying that the videographer didn't actually know the McMichael's (said he was working on a porch down the road when he saw the event's taking place), and decided to help out in what he thought were these community citizen's in pursuit of what he assumed was an assailant who had done something real bad in the community maybe ?? That's the way the interview seemed to have been going when he was describing his role in the event. Gotta finish watching the video 

So did this guy know the McMichael's, and did he assume that the McMichael's were chasing a criminal that had done something real wrong in the area ??? If all is true that he didn't know the McMichael's, then shouldn't that have exonerated this third guy of murder charges, otherwise if he was only trying to help, otherwise if he didn't know the McMichael's at all, nor did he know what was going on other than seeing what he thought was a criminal fleeing, and some community citizen's giving chase ???

Did he know the McMichael's ??

Even if he did, was it that he assumed that they were upstanding citizen's in the community, and if they were after someone like that, then that someone must have done something very wrong for them to be after someone like that ?

The question needed to be asked next I guess, is that will this stop a citizen from trying to help in cases where a possible person is fleeing what they think are good citizen's or even the police, if they now realize that they could be charged or sued for their participation in trying to help out in a potential criminal escape situation now.

If the gun hadn't have went off, and Arbery was found guilty of casing the joint, then would the roles be reversed as to who was the good guy's, and who was the bad guy's or guy ?? Interesting stuff.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Wow, so this video is basically saying that the videographer didn't actually know the McMichael's (said he was working on a porch down the road when he saw the event's taking place), and decided to help out in what he thought were these community citizen's in pursuit of what he assumed was an assailant who had done something real bad in the community maybe ?? That's the way the interview seemed to have been going when he was describing his role in the event. Gotta finish watching the video
> 
> So did this guy know the McMichael's, and did he assume that the McMichael's were chasing a criminal that had done something real wrong in the area ??? If all is true that he didn't know the McMichael's, then shouldn't that have exonerated this third guy of murder charges, otherwise if he was only trying to help, otherwise if he didn't know the McMichael's at all, nor did he know what was going on other than seeing what he thought was a criminal fleeing, and some community citizen's giving chase ???
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter if he knew the McMichaels or not. He admitted to using his vehicle to help prevent Arbery from getting away. That makes him complicit to the crime. Hence, felony murder.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> He did nothing but take a cell phone video


Liar. I have personally watched you get obliterated over this lie at least twice. Yet here you are repating it again anyway. Pathetic.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> You should have paid attention.


"Should we have been chasing him?  I don't know"


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Bezukhov said:


> Ahmaud Arbery's goose was cooked if he did anything else but roll his eyes and say "Yes, Massa" when white hands are pointing a shotgun at him.


They weren't, stupid.  If you they they were, SHOW us a video of that. I've already shown a video of that NOT happening.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Had Travis not been in that place at that time,none of this would have happened.  The fact that he placed himself there with his gun, irrespective of everything else makes him the aggressor.  I don't care if Arbery pissed him off by saying his mom wears army boots and that caused Travis to chase him, he is STILL the AGGRESSOR in this encounter.


FALSE!  Today I went to WalMart.  I had my gun with me. This makes me an aggressor ?
No. It makes me someone who simply exercised my right to carry a gun, and defend myself. And if some idiot like Arbery would have attacked me today, I would have shot him.
Same with Travis.  The only thing that can be shown about Travis, was that he was a concerned citizen. Something all of us should be.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

IM2 said:


> It is apparent that these right wingers have no knowledge of public policy.


How to act in police confrontations is a matter of "public policy". The cluelessness of liberals regarding this, has resulted in numerous unecessary killings of people.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

IM2 said:


> There was no criminal to stop. Thinking like yours is why those 3 men will spend the rest of their lives in prison.


They may never go to prison.  Their case will be appealed. As long as it isnt another kangaroo court, in a place with an overwhelmingly black voting population, and politicians who watch that, rather than justice, it's hard to see how the verdict can be anything other than NOT GUILTY, by reason of self-defense.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Liar. I have personally watched you get obliterated over this lie at least twice. Yet here you are repating it again anyway. Pathetic.


"Obliterated" ? I have no idea what you are babbling about, but that's par for the course with scatterbrained liberals.  To convict a guy of murder, who was doing nothing mire than making a video with a cell, is about the most obvious part of this case's screwball, racial pandering horseshit.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, that's a screenshot from the video you claim proves Travis never pointed his shotgun at Arbery as Arbery approached the truck.
> 
> And as you just admitted, it _"doesn't show anything."_ Which means you have no evidence Travis McMichael lied on the witness stand when he confessed to pointing his gun at Arbery.


Can anybody make any sense out of this babbling, doubletalk gobbeldegook ?  I said the video I posted proves Travis never pointed his shotgun at Arbery, as Arbery approached the truck. That's correct. And I say it again now. So ? So what's your problem ?

Your silly screenshot doesn't show anything.  We are still left with the video I posted, that does NOT show Travis pointing a shotgun at Arbery, before being attacked by Arbery.

And even if Travis would have pointed his shotgun at Arbery (within Travis 21ft rule distance), that defines Arbery's threat as imminent, and pointing the shotgun would just have been adding to the adequacy of Travis' defense (which proved to be necessary)









						21 Foot Rule - Tueller Distance Legal Strategy for a Self Defense Shooting
					

The 21 foot rule, or Tueller rule, is crucial to know and understand for a self defense legal strategy. Here's why, and what you should know.




					modernsurvivalblog.com


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> You should have paid attention.


This is a video 38 minute long. Whatever it is you want to point out, you need to specify at what point on the time bar that is.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> "Obliterated" ? I have no idea what you are babbling about, but that's par for the course with scatterbrained liberals.  To convict a guy of murder, who was doing nothing mire than making a video with a cell, is about the most obvious part of this case's screwball, racial pandering horseshit.


Poor, senile gramps. He admitted he was chasing Arbery.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Wow, so this video is basically saying that the videographer didn't actually know the McMichael's (said he was working on a porch down the road when he saw the event's taking place), and decided to help out in what he thought were these community citizen's in pursuit of what he assumed was an assailant who had done something real bad in the community maybe ?? That's the way the interview seemed to have been going when he was describing his role in the event. Gotta finish watching the video
> 
> So did this guy know the McMichael's, and did he assume that the McMichael's were chasing a criminal that had done something real wrong in the area ??? If all is true that he didn't know the McMichael's, then shouldn't that have exonerated this third guy of murder charges, otherwise if he was only trying to help, otherwise if he didn't know the McMichael's at all, nor did he know what was going on other than seeing what he thought was a criminal fleeing, and some community citizen's giving chase ???
> 
> ...


Like everything thing else in this looney case, that has no reason to even exist, the whole thing is centered around 1 thing.  60% of voters black.  32% white.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Can anybody make any sense out of this babbling, doubletalk gobbeldegook ?  I said the video I posted proves Travis never pointed his shotgun at Arbery, as Arbery approached the truck. That's correct. And I say it again now. So ? So what's your problem ?
> 
> Your silly screenshot doesn't show anything.  We are still left with the video I posted, that does NOT show Travis pointing a shotgun at Arbery, before being attacked by Arbery.
> 
> ...


That's right, my screen shot *from your video *does not show Travis. Obliterating your lie that the video proves Travis didn't point his gun at Arbery as he confessed he did.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> Poor, senile gramps. He admitted he was chasing Arbery.


And you think that amounts to "MURDER", huh puppy ?  Is there a doctor in the house. I mean really.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> This is a video 38 minute long. Whatever it is you want to point out, you need to specify at what point on the time bar that is.


Nope, I don't have to do any such thing. Bryan admits he used his truck to prevent Arbery from getting away.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> And you think that amounts to "MURDER", huh puppy ?  Is there a doctor in the house. I mean really.


LOL

You're deranged, gramps. 

I said that is felony murder. Which it is. Which is why he was convicted of felony murder.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> That's right, my screen shot *from your video *does not show Travis. Obliterating your lie that the video proves Travis didn't point his gun at Arbery as he confessed he did.


I still haven't see any video of Travis "confessing" to pointing his gun at Arbery (which is NOT A CRIME)  See post # 1014.

In US justice, Travis is innocent unless prosecution proves him guilty.  What the video proves is that the prosecution does NOT have evidence of Travis pointing his gun at Arbery (which also is NOT A CRIME)


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> Nope, I don't have to do any such thing. Bryan admits he used his truck to prevent Arbery from getting away.


Yes you do, if you want to be considered a responsible poster. HA HA. That's about the funniest thing I've thought of in quite a while.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I still haven't see any video of Travis "confessing" to pointing his gun at Arbery (which is NOT A CRIME)  See post # 1014.
> 
> In US justice, Travis is innocent unless prosecution proves him guilty.  What the video proves is that the prosecution does NOT have evidence of Travis pointing his gun at Arbery (which also is NOT A CRIME)


Who cares what you saw or didn't see? 

This all came up in the trial you didn't watch. Which is why everyone else here is laughing at your ignorance. You're literally arguing things that were proven false in the trial.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Yes you do, if you want to be considered a responsible poster. HA HA. That's about the funniest thing I've thought of in quite a while.


LOLOLOL

Ok, call me an irresponsible poster. That doesn't help you because you're still ignorant of the facts of the case. You'll still be stupid and you'll still be posting lies.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  Today I went to WalMart.  I had my gun with me. This makes me an aggressor ?
> No. It makes me someone who simply exercised my right to carry a gun, and defend myself. And if some idiot like Arbery would have attacked me today, I would have shot him.
> Same with Travis.  The only thing that can be shown about Travis, was that he was a concerned citizen. Something all of us should be.


A openly carried weapon in a holster is not considered a threat in and of itself, the courts have ruled on this long ago.  A concealed weapon lawfully carried is not considered a threat.

So you have a firearm that you wore to Walmart.  Let's say I'm in the Walmart and for reasons God Himself cannot fathom you see me, think I'm cute and decide you want to talk to me.  My responses to your overtures begin with "no thank you" and end with "get away from me you creep" as I wheel my basket as far away from you as I can get.  

So you pretend to resume your shopping yet for some strange reason, every aisle I end up in there you are.  So I try a different tactic.  I take off my jacket and my firearm in holster can now clearly be seen.

Here you come around the corner, stopping suddenly when you see me with my openly carried weapon and you start freaking out shouting "gun, gun, she has a gun" while pulling out your own weapon.  I freeze and my arms are up.

Who is the aggressor in this scenario?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're deranged, gramps.
> 
> I said that is felony murder. Which it is. Which is why he was convicted of felony murder.


Showing your derangement once is enough.  No need for repetition.

Actually, we found out some years ago.  

Hey, I videoed some people about a week ago.  Wanna call the police on me ?  Charge me with felony murder ?  It's a race vote-pander sham, you klutz.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> They may never go to prison.  Their case will be appealed. As long as it isnt another kangaroo court, in a place with an overwhelmingly black voting population, and politicians who watch that, rather than justice, it's hard to see how the verdict can be anything other than NOT GUILTY, by reason of self-defense.


A white jury convicted them, there was one black juror out of 12.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Ok, call me an irresponsible poster. That doesn't help you because you're still ignorant of the facts of the case. You'll still be stupid and you'll still be posting lies.


Knothead.  There IS NO case.  You don't have the foggiest idea of what went down here.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> "Obliterated" ? I have no idea what you are babbling about, but that's par for the course with scatterbrained liberals.  To convict a guy of murder, who was doing nothing mire than making a video with a cell, is about the most obvious part of this case's screwball, racial pandering horseshit.


In the police cam video Roddy admits to chasing and blocking Arbery.  He did far more than just videotape their crime.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Showing your derangement once is enough.  No need for repetition.
> 
> Actually, we found out some years ago.
> 
> Hey, I videoed some people about a week ago.  Wanna call the police on me ?  Charge me with felony murder ?  It's a race vote-pander sham, you klutz.


Participate in a chase to prevent a person, who had not committed a crime, from getting away; which leads to anyone in your posse murdering said person then yes, you too could face felony murder charges.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> A white jury convicted them, there was one black juror out of 12.


Irrelevant. (shoudnt have been ANY jury) (shouldn't have been any trial) 

You don't arrest people in obvious cases of self-defense, clearly shown on video)


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I still haven't see any video of Travis "confessing" to pointing his gun at Arbery (which is NOT A CRIME)  See post # 1014.
> 
> In US justice, Travis is innocent unless prosecution proves him guilty.  What the video proves is that the prosecution does NOT have evidence of Travis pointing his gun at Arbery (which also is NOT A CRIME)





protectionist said:


> In US justice, Travis is innocent unless prosecution proves him guilty.


and prosecution did



protectionist said:


> What the video proves is that the prosecution does NOT have evidence of Travis pointing his gun at Arbery (which also is NOT A CRIME)



and videos, which have been posted, have him stating,  UNDER OATH. he did point the shotgun at Arbery.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Knothead.  There IS NO case.  You don't have the foggiest idea of what went down here.


LOL

Tell the McMichaels and Bryan there is no case. They're going to prison for the rest of their lives so I'm sure your hallucinations will bring them solace.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> In the police cam video Roddy admits to chasing and blocking Arbery.  He did far more than just videotape their crime.


I haven't seen that alleged video. If you talk about a video, post it (with the time bar #)

And none of that would be felony murder.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> In the police cam video Roddy admits to chasing and blocking Arbery.  He did far more than just videotape their crime.


Gramps is ignorant of that because he didn't watch the trial or any of the bodycam videos where all 3 confessed to their crimes.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I haven't seen that alleged video. If you talk about a video, post it (with the time bar #)
> 
> And none of that would be felony murder.


The video's been posted. Consider yourself a horse who's been dragged to the trough.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Irrelevant. (shoudnt have been ANY jury) (shouldn't have been any trial)
> 
> You don't arrest people in obvious cases of self-defense, clearly shown on video)


We don't allow people to shoot others down in the street without having to explain their actions, generally.

Of course there should have been a trial.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> Participate in a chase to prevent a person, who had not committed a crime, from getting away; which leads to anyone in your posse murdering said person then yes, you too could face felony murder charges.


There is nothing to show that the McMichaels were trying to keep Arbery from "getting away"

Nor is there anything to show that simply looking for somebody and following him, has any connection to a later shooting (of self-defense).  They could have been just trying to spot him, so as to then call the police, and present some kind of charge.

You are making some gargantuan leaps of assumption, but then that's what people do who have no case to present.  Ho hum.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> The video's been posted. Consider yourself a horse who's been dragged to the trough.


Yeah ? Then say where it was posted. As I do all the time.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> There is nothing to show that the McMichaels were trying to keep Arbery from "getting away"
> 
> Nor is there anything to show that simply looking for somebody and following him, has any connection to a later shooting (of self-defense).  They could have been just trying to spot him, so as to then call the police, and present some kind of charge.
> 
> You are making some gargantuan leaps of assumption, but then that's what people do who have no case to present.  Ho hum.


LOL

No, dumbfuck, I'm pointing out what came out in the trial. It's already been adjudicated and a jury of their peers rendered guilty verdicts. That you want to howl at the moon now is nothing but entertainment for those who actually followed the trial.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Yeah ? Then say where it was posted. As I do all the time.


It was posted in #1004.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> We don't allow people to shoot others down in the street without having to explain their actions, generally.
> 
> Of course there should have been a trial.


Explaining actions, and being arrested for murder are 2 different things. At least they are when politicians involved, arent thinking about a majority black voting population, and the possibility of riots.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Obliterated" ? I have no idea what you are babbling about


Of course not, because you are an intransigent liar. You have been spoonfed, more than once, the definitive proof that you are lying. Yet you continue to vomit the same lies fed to you by a wackadoodle youtuber. Embarrassing .


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Yeah ? Then say where it was posted. As I do all the time.



faun posted it, and I posted it.

and I'm not about to go thru 50 pages of posts because you claim you didn't see it.

But, here, take your pick.





__





						travis mcmichael confesses to pointing gun - Yahoo Search Results
					






					search.yahoo.com


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> No, dumbfuck, I'm pointing out what came out in the trial. It's already been adjudicated and a jury of their peers rendered guilty verdicts. That you want to howl at the moon now is nothing but entertainment for those who actually followed the trial.


Waste of a post.  As I already taught you, what came out in the trial was centered around a majority black voting population, and the possibility of riots.  Ho hum.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Waste of a post.  As I already taught you, what came out in the trial was centered around a majority black voting population, and the possibility of riots.  Ho hum.


You're afraid of blacks rioting??


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Waste of a post.  As I already taught you, what came out in the trial was centered around a majority black voting population, and the possibility of riots.  Ho hum.



had nothing to do with the trial, except in your imagination.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Of course not, because you are an intransigent liar. You have been spoonfed, more than once, the definitive proof that you are lying. Yet you continue to vomit the same lies fed to you by a wackadoodle youtuber. Embarrassing .


Hot air wasteful rhetoric, without a word of substance.  Everything you just described, describes what you just said.  At least these other airhead DUPEs present SOMETHING related to the issue, wasteful as they may be.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Hot air wasteful rhetoric, without a word of substance.  Everything you just described, describes what you just said.  At least these other airhead DUPEs present SOMETHING related to the issue, wasteful as they may be.





protectionist said:


> DUPEs present SOMETHING related to the issue, wasteful as they may be.



us DUPES are reporting what happened at the trial.

What's wasteful is you IGNORING it, and maintaining a losing argument.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Waste of a post.  As I already taught you, what came out in the trial was centered around a majority black voting population, and the possibility of riots.  Ho hum.


So basically you are telling  us that you are a terrified, dishonest little sissy that would send innocent people to prison. You so easily assume this of the 12 jurors. Because it is true of you.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So basically you are telling  us that you are a terrified, dishonest little sissy that would send innocent people to prison. You so easily assume this of the 12 jurors. Because it is true of you.


That's how I read his post.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> You're afraid of blacks rioting??


I'm not, particularly. I'm well armed. If they riot at my house (ex. try to throw a molotov cocktail at my window), they'll be blasted with a 12 gauge shotgun, OO Buckshot (instant death)


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So basically you are telling  us that you are a terrified, dishonest little sissy that would send innocent people to prison. You so easily assume this of the 12 jurors. Because it is true of you.


Not true of me. True of YOU.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I'm not, particularly. I'm well armed. If they riot at my house (ex. try to throw a molotov cocktail at my window), they'll be blasted with a 12 gauge shotgun, OO Buckshot (instant death)
> 
> View attachment 569150


Yet you think the jury was. 

Tell me what guns the jury members own....


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> That's how I read his post.


I don't believe you can read.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> That's how I read his post.


These shallow thinkers don't ever think this stuff through. They just claim all 12 jurors are terrified liars who send innocent people to prison. All 12. 3 more seconds of brain effort would make them realize that they are actually telling on themselves.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I don't believe you can read.


Says you, but you got this trial completely wrong.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> had nothing to do with the trial, except in your imagination.


Has EVRYTHING to do with it, on the prosecution side (same as the Slager case)


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Hot air wasteful rhetoric, without a word of substance.


Yep. That is a good description of your assumption that all 12 jurors are terrified liars who sent innocent men to jail. It is laughably stupid and desperate, and really adds a new level to your embarrassment.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> Says you, but you got this trial completely wrong.


Nope, you do.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Nope, you do.


LOL

Well the jury saw all the evidence which you didn't see and reached the same conclusion I had been arguing here for some time now. So, no. You prove repeatedly you don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Has EVRYTHING to do with it, on the prosecution side (same as the Slager case)



IF it did, the jury could easily found all 3 innocent of the most grievous crimes, and found the guilty on minor ones, which would have resulted in minor time served, and strong options for bail.

Not one of the 3 defense attorneys made their case, and the only one of the defendants to take the stand, put his foot in his mouth, and asked for a noose.

Had nothing to do with the racial makeup of the jury, or the county.

just another fantasy on you part to claim they were railroaded.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 27, 2021)

westwall said:


> But you want this country to be like them.
> 
> Normal, thinking people, don't


Total horseshit. Nobody on the left wants the US to be like North Korea or Cuba. Just hyperbole on your part.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 27, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Total horseshit. Nobody on the left wants the US to be like North Korea or Cuba. Just hyperbole on your part.


Yep. Just a way of justifying his own hate and childish behavior to himself.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yep. That is a good description of your assumption that all 12 jurors are terrified liars who sent innocent men to jail. It is laughably stupid and desperate, and really adds a new level to your embarrassment.


Doesn't matter who they are, or what they thought.  All that matters is the VIDEO which shows self-defense. All this other talk is fool jibberish


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> Says you, but you got this trial completely wrong.


I got it right. Doesn't matter if you're lying or too dumb/duped to know what's happening.  Ho hum.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> Yet you think the jury was.
> 
> Tell me what guns the jury members own....


What are the names of the jury ? You have no idea about them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> All that matters is the VIDEO which shows self-defense.


But that's a lie, and the video available shows they are murderers and got them convicted. Gotdam son. You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Well the jury saw all the evidence which you didn't see and reached the same conclusion I had been arguing here for some time now. So, no. You prove repeatedly you don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


Anybody wanna guess what Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson and some of their colleagues were doing in the courtroom.  Wanna guess what about 100 people assembled on the steps of the courtroom were doing there with Al Sharpton talking into microphones that were set up there for him ? (and referring to the Arbery daeth as a "lynching")

Wanna guess what effect the presence of these well-known race-baiter agitators had on the jury ? Wanna guess what was going through the minds of the jury from all that ?  Their kids at school ?  Their pregnant wife ?  Themselves at their jobs, or even at their homes.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Anybody wanna guess what Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson and some of their colleagues were doing in the courtroom.  Wanna guess what about 100 people assembled on the steps of the courtroom were doing there with Al Sharpton talking into  microphone that was set up there for him ? (and referring to the Arbery deth as a "lynching")
> 
> Wanna guess what effect the presence of these well-known race-baiter agitators had on the jury ? Wanna guess what was going through the minds of the jury from all that ?  Their kids at school ?  Their pregnant wife ?  Themselves at their jobs, or even at their homes.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> and prosecution did
> 
> 
> 
> and videos, which have been posted, have him stating,  UNDER OATH. he did point the shotgun at Arbery.


At what point did he point it Arbery ?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 27, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> At what point did he point it Arbery ?


Check youtube for his testimony, given under oath.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Check youtube for his testimony, given under oath.


It would matter at what point he pointed it at Arbery correct ?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 27, 2021)

not really.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> But that's a lie, and the video available shows they are murderers and got them convicted. Gotdam son. You are embarrassing yourself.


FALSE!  The video clearly shows Arbery ATTACKING Travis McMichaels, and Travis defending himself.  No question about it.  Jury was obviously intimidated and coerced by Sharpton, Jackson, and their mobs.  You look ridiculous.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> It would matter at what point he pointed it at Arbery correct ?


Not correct, because Arbery was shielded by the truck, and after coming past that shielding , he was within the 21 foot zone of imminent threat,


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> IF it did, the jury could easily found all 3 innocent of the most grievous crimes, and found the guilty on minor ones, which would have resulted in minor time served, and strong options for bail.
> 
> Not one of the 3 defense attorneys made their case, and the only one of the defendants to take the stand, put his foot in his mouth, and asked for a noose.
> 
> ...


That's completely OPPOSITE of the reality of this case. The jury was clearly intimidated by Sharpton, Jackson, Crump, and their mobs.  They were probably thinking about what will happen to their kids at school.

Suppose YOU were on that jury. Suppose YOU had kids in school, and the black kids at school knew they were your kids.  Starting to feel a little itchy ?  Starting to get the idea ?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> That's completely OPPOSITE of the reality of this case. The jury was clearly intimidated by Sharpton, Jackson, Crump, and their mobs.  They were probably thinking about what will happen to their kids at school.
> 
> Suppose YOU were on that jury. Suppose YOU had kids in school, and the black kids at school knew they were your kids.  Starting to feel a little itchy ?  Starting to get the idea ?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 27, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> At what point did he point it Arbery ?


When Arbery started attacking him.


----------



## Curried Goats (Nov 28, 2021)

protectionist said:


> That's completely OPPOSITE of the reality of this case. The jury was clearly intimidated by Sharpton, Jackson, Crump, and their mobs.  They were probably thinking about what will happen to their kids at school.
> 
> Suppose YOU were on that jury. Suppose YOU had kids in school, and the black kids at school knew they were your kids.  Starting to feel a little itchy ?  Starting to get the idea ?


So that mostly white jury was more afraid of old black men like Jackson and Sharpton than you cuck Whites? LOL. Okay. What is it about you cuck Whites that no one give a shit what you think? Is it because you're cucks?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2021)

protectionist said:


> When Arbery started attacking him.


If so then that means a lot.... Because the issue should have been narrowed down to whether it was self defense or not. 

All things leading up to the situation might have been cases of assumption, confusion, misidentification, and other. The other thing that was important is to yes prove intent once the 4 came into direct contact with one another on the street. What was everyone's intent at that point, and then next figure out their actions in the scuffle that came next. It should have painted a good picture of the actual final event that came last.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2021)

Curried Goats said:


> So that mostly white jury was more afraid of old black men like Jackson and Sharpton than you cuck Whites? LOL. Okay. What is it about you cuck Whites that no one give a shit what you think? Is it because you're cucks?


Why do you think that anyone gives a damn about what your racist ace has to say ?? You idiot's love to call white's racist, but then you aren't any better by being a damned racist yourself.


----------



## Curried Goats (Nov 28, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Why do you think that anyone gives a damn about what your racist ace has to say ?? You idiot's love to call white's racist, but then you aren't any better by being a damned racist yourself.


I think you give a shit because you replied you moron. That's kind of a giveaway. Lol.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2021)

Curried Goats said:


> I think you give a shit because you replied you moron. That's kind of a giveaway. Lol.


My reply wasn't because I gave a damn about what you had to say, but mainly it was just to point out your racism moron.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 28, 2021)

Curried Goats said:


> So that mostly white jury was more afraid of old black men like Jackson and Sharpton than you cuck Whites? LOL. Okay. What is it about you cuck Whites that no one give a shit what you think? Is it because you're cucks?


I don't even know (or care) what the hell the "word" cucks means, but it's obvious that you have been snowed by some leftist loons, and have no idea what people give a shit about.

This goofy arrest/"convicton" is headed for an appeals court, where it will almost definitely be overturned, based on clear-cut evidence of self-defense - as long as old black men like Jackson and Sharpton cannot intimidate a jury, in a conservative place, where police and national guard would stomp the shit out of any black rioters who were stupid enough to even show up there.

These kinds of things are just like the statues being torn down, the neighborhoods being occupied, and the riots being tolerated by Democrat mayors. They only happen there. Once this trial is moved to a normal location, away from leftist loon control, Sharpton & co, will probably not even show up.


----------



## Curried Goats (Nov 28, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I don't even know (or care) what the hell the "word" cucks means, but it's obvious that you have been snowed by some leftist loons, and have no idea what people give a shit about.
> 
> This goofy arrest/"convicton" is headed for an appeals court, where it will almost definitely be overturned, based on clear-cut evidence of self-defense - as long as old black men like Jackson and Sharpton cannot intimidate a jury, in a conservative place, where police and national guard would stomp the shit out of any black rioters who were stupid enough to even show up there.


Lol. No it won't cuck boy and I'll be here to laugh at you when it doesn't. 


protectionist said:


> These kinds of things are just like the statues being torn down, the neighborhoods being occupied, and the riots being tolerated by Democrat mayors. They only happen there. Once this trial is moved to a normal location Sharpton & co, will probably not ever show up.


What are you talking about dipshit? We dismantled Monument Ave and it was right in the heart of Dixie. We did that shit right in your face cuck. Lol.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 28, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I don't even know (or care) what the hell the "word" cucks means, but it's obvious that you have been snowed by some leftist loons, and have no idea what people give a shit about.
> 
> This goofy arrest/"convicton" is headed for an appeals court, where it will almost definitely be overturned, based on clear-cut evidence of self-defense - as long as old black men like Jackson and Sharpton cannot intimidate a jury, in a conservative place, where police and national guard would stomp the shit out of any black rioters who were stupid enough to even show up there.
> 
> These kinds of things are just like the statues being torn down, the neighborhoods being occupied, and the riots being tolerated by Democrat mayors. They only happen there. Once this trial is moved to a normal location, away from leftist loon control, Sharpton & co, will probably not even show up.





Curried Goats said:


> Lol. No it won't cuck boy and I'll be here to laugh at you when it doesn't.
> 
> What are you talking about dipshit? We dismantled Monument Ave and it was right in the heart of Dixie. We did that shit right in your face cuck. Lol.


HA. You do it where Democrat lunatics like you are in charge, and keep the police from stopping you. Not something to be proud of.  In conservative towns, you would be made into mincemeat, if you ever tried it there.

I was in the National Guard and I went to a race riot.  There were 500 troops against about 1000 rioters. They were bold against the standing down police. Then we arrived, and the rioters just stood there looking at us.  I heard one guy say "Uh oh.  This aint the police."  Another guy then threw a bottle at us, and my company commander ordered us to fix bayonets.  Ever hear the sound of 500 bayonets being attached to rifle barrels ?  It's LOUD, brother.

You should have seen how fast that crowd ran for their lives.  One minute dispersal. One minute a large, angry mob.  Next minute, an empty street.  That's the difference between a Democrat mayor, and a Republican governor.

Want another example ? Try this >>





__





						Massacre at Attica Prison
					

The four-day revolt at the maximum-security Attica Correctional Facility near Buffalo, New York, ends when hundreds of state police officers storm the complex




					www.history.com


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Doesn't matter who they are, or what they thought.  All that matters is the VIDEO which shows self-defense. All this other talk is fool jibberish


LOL

The jibberish is all yours, gramps. You're literally trying to retry the case in this forum when you don't even know what the evidence and facts are because you didn't watch the trial.

You really are as senile as you appear.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I got it right. Doesn't matter if you're lying or too dumb/duped to know what's happening.  Ho hum.


LOLOL 

Dumbfuck, you don't know what the evidence is. You're arguing from a position of ignorance.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2021)

protectionist said:


> What are the names of the jury ? You have no idea about them.


I don't have to tell you shit. YOU made a claim. It's your burden to prove YOUR claims. So? What guns do jury members from that case own?


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Anybody wanna guess what Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson and some of their colleagues were doing in the courtroom.  Wanna guess what about 100 people assembled on the steps of the courtroom were doing there with Al Sharpton talking into microphones that were set up there for him ? (and referring to the Arbery daeth as a "lynching")
> 
> Wanna guess what effect the presence of these well-known race-baiter agitators had on the jury ? Wanna guess what was going through the minds of the jury from all that ?  Their kids at school ?  Their pregnant wife ?  Themselves at their jobs, or even at their homes.
> 
> View attachment 569242


Al Sharpton really scares you, huh?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> The jibberish is all yours, gramps. You're literally trying to retry the case in this forum when you don't even know what the evidence and facts are because you didn't watch the trial.
> 
> You really are as senile as you appear.


Nobody needs to see your dopey, black-pander, Sharpton trial.  The video is the evidence and facts, not the kangaroo court.

We're past this now. What matters is getting the appeal trial out of leftist control, and on solid ground.  If/when that is, acquittal is 99% probability.  Ho hum,


----------



## protectionist (Nov 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you don't know what the evidence is. You're arguing from a position of ignorance.


I'm arguing from the VIDEO. You're not. That's why you're a joke in this thread.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> I don't have to tell you shit. YOU made a claim. It's your burden to prove YOUR claims. So? What guns do jury members from that case own?


I already proved my argument a long time ago here.  The VIDEO proved it.  

The jury owns water pistols. That's why they're afraid of the mobs.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> Al Sharpton really scares you, huh?


Not me. The Arbery jury is apparently.  Slager jury too.


----------



## Curried Goats (Nov 28, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I'm arguing from the VIDEO. You're not. That's why you're a joke in this thread.


The video is what got these three inbred white trash types convicted. How fucking stupid are you? Before everyone saw the video the police were trying let these racist pieces of shit slide.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Nobody needs to see your dopey, black-pander, Sharpton trial.  The video is the evidence and facts, not the kangaroo court.
> 
> We're past this now. What matters is getting the appeal trial out of leftist control, and on solid ground.  If/when that is, acquittal is 99% probability.  Ho hum,


LOL

Poor, deranged gramps. You're senile.

*Travis: *_"yes, I pointed the shotgun at him."_​


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I'm arguing from the VIDEO. You're not. That's why you're a joke in this thread.


LOL

Of course I'm not arguing. I'm laughing my ass off at an old, senile mess who thinks Travis tried to convince the jury to find him guilty by admitting he provoked Arbery by pointing his shotgun at him.

*Travis: *_"yes, I pointed the shotgun at him."_​


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I already proved my argument a long time ago here.  The VIDEO proved it.
> 
> The jury owns water pistols. That's why they're afraid of the mobs.


LOLOL 

No dumbfuck, the video doesn't prove it. You're just too senile to comprehend that. 

Again... here is a screen shot from that video. You can't tell from it where Travis is pointing his gun...


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I already proved my argument a long time ago here.  The VIDEO proved it.
> 
> The jury owns water pistols. That's why they're afraid of the mobs.


LOL

Poor gramps.  

In reality, you don't know who was on that jury and you don't know how well armed they are and you don't know if they are as armed as you and unwilling to let an innocent person go free.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Not me. The Arbery jury is apparently.  Slager jury too.


LOLOL 

Of course he scares you or you wouldn't be crying about his presence.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 29, 2021)

Curried Goats said:


> The video is what got these three inbred white trash types convicted. How fucking stupid are you? Before everyone saw the video the police were trying let these racist pieces of shit slide.


No it's not.  Sharpton, Jackson, Crump, did that.  It was before they showed up with their microphones and cameras, that police rightfully said there was no crime (same as in Zimmerman case)


----------



## protectionist (Nov 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Poor, deranged gramps. You're senile.
> 
> *Travis: *_"yes, I pointed the shotgun at him."_​


Of course, he pointed it at him.  And fired it too. Defending himself.  Good job.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Of course I'm not arguing. I'm laughing my ass off at an old, senile mess who thinks Travis tried to convince the jury to find him guilty by admitting he provoked Arbery by pointing his shotgun at him.
> 
> *Travis: *_"yes, I pointed the shotgun at him."_​


I'm not going to bother fixing this ludicrous mess.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> No dumbfuck, the video doesn't prove it. You're just too senile to comprehend that.
> 
> Again... here is a screen shot from that video. You can't tell from it where Travis is pointing his gun...


Yes,   , the video does prove self-defense.  You're either a bald-faced liar, or a complete idiot. I suspect the former.

Your dopey screenshot is meaningless. And while you claim "you can't tell from it where Travis is pointing his gun...".... so what ?  All that matters is *Arbery attacked Travis,* and that* Travis shot him in self-defense*. You are deranged.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Poor gramps.
> 
> In reality, you don't know who was on that jury and you don't know how well armed they are and you don't know if they are as armed as you and unwilling to let an innocent person go free.


  I know they buckled under to the pressure from the race hustlers, and were influenced by the vote pressured politicians/prosecutors.  There was no reason for that jury or trial to even exist.  Ho hum.

 On to the appeals court.  Then the civil courts, were the race hustlers will be the defendants.  I should be getting paid for tutoring you airheads.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Of course he scares you or you wouldn't be crying about his presence.


I complain about Sharpton and his fellow dirtbags, because they are destroying justice. Also, because they destroy our basic 2nd amendment freedom & right of self-defense.
You're just too   brain and left-looned to understand.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I know they buckled under to the pressure from the race hustlers, and were influenced by the vote pressured politicians/prosecutors.  There was no reason for that jury or trial to even exist.  Ho hum.
> 
> On to the appeals court.  Then the civil courts, were the race hustlers will be the defendants.  I should be getting paid for tutoring you airheads.





protectionist said:


> I should be getting paid for tutoring you airheads.


Tutors usually know more than the student.

you've made it clear you don't.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Of course, he pointed it at him.  And fired it too. Defending himself.  Good job.


LOL

That was the second time he pointed his gun at Arbery.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I'm not going to bother fixing this ludicrous mess.


LOL

No worries.

*Travis: *_"yes, I pointed the shotgun at him."_​


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Yes,   , the video does prove self-defense.  You're either a bald-faced liar, or a complete idiot. I suspect the former.
> 
> Your dopey screenshot is meaningless. And while you claim "you can't tell from it where Travis is pointing his gun...".... so what ?  All that matters is *Arbery attacked Travis,* and that* Travis shot him in self-defense*. You are deranged.


LOLOL

That "dopey screenshot" is from the video YOU posted. It clearly shows you can't see Travis at all in it at times. So g'head, tell the forum again how that grainy, blurry video from 100 yards away proves Travis didn't point his shotgun at Arbery as he swore under oath he had done.

*Travis: *_"yes, I pointed the shotgun at him."_​


----------



## protectionist (Nov 29, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Tutors usually know more than the student.
> 
> you've made it clear you don't.


You've made it clear you are oblivious to what this issue is about.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> That was the second time he pointed his gun at Arbery.


Show a shred of evidence to indicate that.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> No worries.
> 
> *Travis: *_"yes, I pointed the shotgun at him."_​


I already buried that dopey post.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I know they buckled under to the pressure from the race hustlers, and were influenced by the vote pressured politicians/prosecutors.  There was no reason for that jury or trial to even exist.  Ho hum.
> 
> On to the appeals court.  Then the civil courts, were the race hustlers will be the defendants.  I should be getting paid for tutoring you airheads.


LOLOL

You already proved you don't know shit, gramps.

Case in point ... Travis hung himself by testifying he pointed his gun at Arbery as Arbery was approaching his truck. His defense was over when he admitted that, which was also a confession that he committed aggravated assault, one of the charges against him, along with felony murder.

So if that video actually proved he didn't point his gun at Arbery, why on Earth do you think he swore under oath that he did??

And on what grounds do you delude yourself he can appeal? Don't forget, you didn't watch the trial. You don't know what happened. You're speaking from a position of ignorance.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I complain about Sharpton and his fellow dirtbags, because they are destroying justice. Also, because they destroy our basic 2nd amendment freedom & right of self-defense.
> You're just too   brain and left-looned to understand.


LOL

Cries the forum idiot who actually claims Travis McMichael lied under oath by admitting he pointed his gun at Arbery and gave Arbery justification to going for his gun.

*Travis: *_"yes, I pointed the shotgun at him."_​


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Show a shred of evidence to indicate that.


*Travis: *_"yes, I pointed the shotgun at him."_


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I already buried that dopey post.


Hiding your head up your own ass doesn't actually make Travis' confession go away.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> That "dopey screenshot" is from the video YOU posted. It clearly shows you can't see Travis at all in it at times. So g'head, tell the forum again how that grainy, blurry video from 100 yards away proves Travis didn't point his shotgun at Arbery as he swore under oath he had done.
> 
> *Travis: *_"yes, I pointed the shotgun at him."_​


Travis saying he pointed his shotgun at Arbery means NOTHING.

Are you a complete imbecile ?  See post 1104.  People who LEGALLY shot someone in self-defense, all have one thing in common. They pointed their gun at the person they shot.  Duh!

And where do you get the idea that I said Travis didn't point his shotgun at Arbery.  Not only did I say he did, but I say he SHOULD have done that, (within the 21 foot zone), as he did.
GOOD JOB, TRAVIS!


----------



## protectionist (Nov 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> Hiding your head up your own ass doesn't actually make Travis' confession go away.


lol  ..It's not a _"confession"_. He pointed the gun at Arbery and he shot him, as, under the circumstances (self-defense), he was compelled to do.  He did it very well, I'd say.

Outcome was correct. Bad guy dead. Good guy alive.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You've made it clear you are oblivious to what this issue is about.





protectionist said:


> You've made it clear you are oblivious to what this issue is about.



You've made it clear you're a moron, basing your entire argument on a fuzzy picture, and a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Travis saying he pointed his shotgun at Arbery means NOTHING.
> 
> Are you a complete imbecile ?  See post 1104.  People who LEGALLY shot someone in self-defense, all have one thing in common. They pointed their gun at the person they shot.  Duh!
> 
> ...


LOL

Poor, unhinged gramps. 

Gramps... again... he admitted he pointed the gun at Arbery *before* Arbery reached his truck.

You really are ignorant.

*Travis: *_"yes, I pointed the shotgun at him."_​


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> lol  ..It's not a _"confession"_. He pointed the gun at Arbery and he shot him, as, under the circumstances (self-defense), he was compelled to do.  He did it very well, I'd say.
> 
> Outcome was correct. Bad guy dead. Good guy alive.


Nope, he didn't have to point his gun at Arbery as Arbery was jogging towards his truck and away from Bryan.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> lol  ..It's not a _"confession"_. He pointed the gun at Arbery and he shot him, as, under the circumstances (self-defense), he was compelled to do.  He did it very well, I'd say.
> 
> Outcome was correct. Bad guy dead. Good guy alive.





protectionist said:


> Good guy alive.



*Good guy spending the rest of his life in prison for murder.*


----------



## protectionist (Nov 29, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> You've made it clear you're a moron, basing your entire argument on a fuzzy picture, and a conspiracy theory.


You can throw the silly leftist, catch-phrase > "conspiracy theory" in here, or any other   catch-phrase that you laughably think has some effectiveness, but the FACT is, the video is not "fuzzy".  It is clear, and it clearly shows Arbery ATTACKING Travis, and Travis shooting him in self-defense.  

Ho hum. Next student, step up please.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 29, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> *Good guy spending the rest of his life in prison for murder.*


Appeals court will decide that, not you.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> Nope, he didn't have to point his gun at Arbery as Arbery was jogging towards his truck and away from Bryan.


FALSE!  VIDEO clearly shows Arbery ATTACKING Travis, Ho hum.  Next student.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You can throw the silly leftist, catch-phrase > "conspiracy theory" in here, or any other   catch-phrase that you laughably think has some effectiveness, but the FACT is, the video is not "fuzzy".  It is clear, and it clearly shows Arbery ATTACKING Travis, and Travis shooting him in self-defense.
> 
> Ho hum. Next student, step up please.



are  you this big a loser in real life?

Do you own stock in a buggy whip factory?

Hope the Toledo Mudhens make it to the World Series?

Dream of a perfect date with Phyllis Diller?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Appeals court will decide that, not you.



It will be laughed out of an appeals court.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You can throw the silly leftist, catch-phrase > "conspiracy theory" in here, or any other   catch-phrase that you laughably think has some effectiveness, but the FACT is, the video is not "fuzzy".  It is clear, and it clearly shows Arbery ATTACKING Travis, and Travis shooting him in self-defense.
> 
> Ho hum. Next student, step up please.


LOLOL

Yeah, this isn't fuzzy at all. Not one bit.





Dumbfuck, you can't even make out the gun, no less, in which direction it was pointing.

But we know where it was pointing thanks to Travis' testimony under oath...

*Travis: *_"Yes, I pointed the shotgun at him"_​


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Appeals court will decide that, not you.


Based on what grounds?


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  VIDEO clearly shows Arbery ATTACKING Travis, Ho hum.  Next student.


Arbery was legally authorized to attack Travis in self defense after Travis pointed his gun at him.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 29, 2021)

That's all the instruction for today, students. For any additional questions you have, just look up my former posts in this thread. All your answers are there.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> That's all the instruction for today, students. For any additional questions you have, just look up my former posts in this thread. All your answers are there.



While you're at recess, ignore the slides and swings, and go to the library.

and get the REAL facts of the case.

Not  your imaginary ones.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> That's all the instruction for today, students. For any additional questions you have, just look up my former posts in this thread. All your answers are there.


LOL

Run, Forrest!! RUN!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> That's all the instruction for today, students. For any additional questions you have, just look up my former posts in this thread. All your answers are there.



yes, protectionist is a tutor.



			https://media3.giphy.com/media/gKBVVuHp8IbLCs9guJ/giphy360p.mp4?cid=ecf05e47o2mgx8t0zrj6urm9z8bpslsi6pr2ghoc4a0n5brw&rid=giphy360p.mp4&ct=v
		


spelled 'tooter'.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Cries the forum idiot who actually claims Travis McMichael lied under oath by admitting he pointed his gun at Arbery and gave Arbery justification to going for his gun.
> 
> *Travis: *_"yes, I pointed the shotgun at him."_​


Arbery had no justification. He could have just kept on jogging.  He was the criminal, VIDEO proved.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> And on what grounds do you delude yourself he can appeal? Don't forget, you didn't watch the trial. You don't know what happened. You're speaking from a position of ignorance.


There was no "trial"  - there was only a frameup, to appease the black community. This shit has to stop.

Obviously, the grounds for appeal are that Travis fired in self-defense.  It all depends on where the appeal will be, and how its done. If they don't deliberately screw these 3 guys again, and it is a normal court, they will be acquitted, and they will sue the pants off the guys in the previous kangaroo court.


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Arbery had no justification. He could have just kept on jogging.  He was the criminal, VIDEO proved.


Of course he had justification. That's why they were all convicted. Georgia is a _stand your ground_ state. Arbery had no duty to retreat. Once his life was threatened by Travis pointing a gun at him, Arbery had every right to defend himself.


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2021)

protectionist said:


> There was no "trial"  - there was only a frameup, to appease the black community. This shit has to stop.
> 
> Obviously, the grounds for appeal are that Travis fired in self-defense.  It all depends on where the appeal will be, and how its done. If they don't deliberately screw these 3 guys again, and it is a normal court, they will be acquitted, and they will sue the pants off the guys in the previous kangaroo court.


LOLOL 

You're senile, gramps. 

Of course there was a trial. And self defense is a defense, it's not grounds for a new trial. 

As always, you demonstrate you don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 17, 2021)

The most relevant difference between the Arbery and the Rittenhouse cases is the 5th Amendment.

The McMichaels were willfully interrogated by the police.

Rittenhouse refused to be interrogated.

You have the right to remain silent! Anything you do say will be purposefully misconstrued by corrupt lying pigs and used against you.

Folks, if you ever have to shoot someone in self defense, ALWAYS invoke your constitutional rights. 

Use them or lose them.


----------

